# Fuente de voltaje sin transformador 20 mA



## MaMu

Aqui les dejo un excelente material para obtener, por ejemplo, una salida de 5V a partir de la red electrica de 220V (o 110V). El mismo, viene con una hoja excel interactiva, con la cual podemos modificar los valores ajustándolos a nuestras necesidades, cabe aclarar que por lo regular este tipo de fuentes entregan corrientes pequeñas < 1 amperio, por lo que si la aplicación demanda corrientes mayores, esta no es una opción. 

Ademas de una nota de aplicacion de microchip donde enseñan a calcularlas.

Saludos.

*PELIGRO:* usted estará manejando corriente de la red electrica por lo que se expone a daños perjudiciales para su salud e integridad fisica. Se recomienda la supervicion de personal tecnico calificado. Si no posee conocimientos suficientes no realice éste aparato. Ya que además todo lo que conecte aquí estará electrificado.


----------



## akyles

Yo encontre este que trabaja a 110VAC y esta mas sencillo de construir:



Transformerless Power Supply. - Jose Pino's Projects and Tidbits.

Akylesmx


----------



## rojewski

Que tal !
Éste tipo de fuente es interesante, si no me equivoco funciona con el principio de impedancias, usando un condensador (calculando su impedancia en función de la frecuencia y la capacidad del mismo por Xc= 1/(2pi*C*f)), se sabe cuanto voltaje limita el mismo. pero estas son PELIGROSAS, la mala aislacion es el problema, pero para alimentar pequeñas cargas es lo mejor en cuanto a economía, sobre todo cuando hay que producir en masa, y si se quiere mas potencia lo que hay que hacer es paralelos y paralelos de condensadores.


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin

Aqui adjunto un esquema de una fuente sin transformador.
Se ha sacado del datasheet del TDA5051 de philips.
Es muy parecida a la posteada pero esta con los cálculos.

El condensador de red debe ser X2.

La fuente se ha probado y funciona.
Otra alternativa es el VB409

Saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso

A mi me hace de que a mas de uno se le van a socarrar las cejas con estos inventos.  Imagínen que alguien alimenta un circuito con esta fuente, y llega alguien a manipular cualquier parte del cableado sin previamente desconexionar de la red.

Los inventos directos a red son peligrosos, y deben usarse solo a nivel experimental, así que no den geniales ideas ya que la electricidad no es ninguna broma, y sobretodo si no se tienen conocimientos básicos de ella.

Un saludo.


----------



## mcrven

A ver tecnicdeso, tus premoniciones están correctas en cuanto a la prevención que se debe tomar con todo circuito alimentado en directa desde la red pero, hoy día, prácticamente todos los equipos son alimentados con fuentes conmutadas, y la fuente primaria está conectada en directa a la red.

Todo es posible bajo control de riesgo.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## fernandob

hola, un saludo, soy nuevo y estoy ojeando ESTE INMENSO FORO , tendre para rato.
les hago mi aporte.
estas fuentes se usan en fotocelulas y automaticos de luces.
en aparatos que estan cerrados en una cajita aislada sin cables que salen (sensores, etc) . por que siempre tienen un polo directo a la red.
si es un circuito que tendra por ejemplo el negativo COMUN a otro circuito.no conviene ni a palos.

la idea es ahorrarse un trafito. asi que hay que ver en que casos conviene darselas de tacaños.

la corriente que entregan es limitada pero como aporte les dire que las que pusieron en este hilo son A 2 DIODOS , si hacen el rectificador a 4 diodos obtienen el doble de corriente.
claro que (por ejemplo) a 4 diodos pierden el neutro comun. va ok a 4 diodos para usar como control un rele .
pero para usar un triac debe ser como la dibujaron. 

tambien hay que limitar la tension con el DZ .sino. alpiste. la tension se va por las nubes. les conviene probar y hacerse de experiencia antes de usarlas, no son "un regalo" ya que como dije tienen sus riesgos.

saludos


----------



## burren

bueno un saludo y pues un muy particular punto de vista.

Este tipo de fuentes como se dice se corre el riesgo de tener un choque electrico o que den toques pero aun asi tiene su uso, pero como lo comentaron antes este tipo de circuito debe ser usado de preferencia en donde el ser humano no interactue directamente con el, un ejemplo de lo que me refiero lo describo acontinuacion.

-el proyecto era controlar mediante un control remoto un motor para un ventilador y un foco  como los que se colocan en los techos muy comunes.

-por las caracteristicas del diseño se requeria que la fuente fuera lo mas pequeña posible
para alimentar a un microcontrolador,  un circuito receptor modular de los de tarjeta que es el juego de transmisor y receptor y ademas poderse acoplar a la base de este tipo de ventiladores con lampara  .

- la fuente que se uso es casi igual a la que se puso en el inicio de este apartado y pues funciono muy bien   la parte de potencia fue un triac para cada cosa 1 para el motor de el ventilador  aislado mediante optoacopladores y variando la vel. mediante un micro por pwm,
y para la parte del dimmer se uso el mismo procedimiento por pwm y salio bien.

el punto es que este tipo de funtes tienen su uso y pues eso depende de la circunstacia que nos presente el cto. y como tambien se dijo antes este tipo de fuentes en mi opinion solo deberian de usarse para corrientes minimas ya sea alimentar circuitos de control no de potencia.


----------



## movwf

Hace tiempo conozco éste tipo de fuentes (como la publicada mas arriba sin transformador)y he construido mas de una,sin embargo no tengo claro que criterio usar para calcular el valor de R1 y me refiero a su valor de resistencia (no watts),ya que las he construido solo con la caida de tension en la reactancia capacitiva y anda al pelo. R2 es la primera vez que veo un circuito con ella ya que supongo R1+Xc1 como la resitencia de carga del zener.
Si me pueden aclarar las dudas les agradezco.


----------



## Eduardo

El sentido de R1 es limitar la corriente durante la conexion o en caso de que se produzca algun falso contacto en la conexion a linea (pueden reventar el condensador o los diodos) .
El criterio de seleccion es amplio -> el mayor valor de R que no nos cause problemas de disipacion.
Por ejemplo, con una resistencia de 330 ohm el pico maximo de conexion es 1A (@220V), con un condensador de 0.47uF le circularan 25mA que representan 0.2W de disipacion -> estamos comodos.

Respecto a la resistencia del zener, la razon es para mantener bajo el ripple sin necesidad de agrandar demasiado el electrolitico, un electrolitico muy grande en relacion al condensador en serie representa un tiempo de carga de 1" o mas durante la conexion.
Un valor razonable para el electrolitico es mas o menos:
Celectrolitico = 200* Cserie  para media onda  y
Celectrolitico = 100* Cserie  para onda completa.


----------



## movwf

Gracias Eduardo por desasnarme,suponía  para R1 la función que comentás pero a la hora de calcularla sólo tomaba en cuenta la corriente del diodo como importante y no le daba bolilla al condensador.
En cuanto a R2 ok.
Un saludo.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Si pones dos capacitores uno en la fase y el otro en el neutro, queda aislado galvanicamente?


----------



## Eduardo

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Repito mi preguntonta.... Si pones dos capasitores uno en la fase y el otro en el neutro, queda aislado galvanicamente?


No.  
Tiene la ventaja que la corriente queda limitada a valores bajos (son 50mA por microfaradio) pero igual recibis una patadica de 110Vca, inofensiva pero molesta.  
En caso de derivacion a tierra, con condensadores de mas de 0.6 uF (30mA)  ya te salta el diferencial.


----------



## keb23

¿Si combino esta fuente (la primera, la del excel) con un octoacoplador, podría hacer un sensor para detectar caídas en la red (activo a baja) y desencadenar una interrupción con un microcontrolador?


----------



## mario morales

los circuitos estan bien, pero como antes decian los colegas puede ser peligroso pero en lo personal pienso que montado adecuandamente se puede manipular sin ningun riesgo y hay que buscar aplicaciones para este ckt y procurar que este quede en un lugar no muy accesible para cualquier persona para evitaar percances.
pero por lo demas esta bien felicidades muchachos


----------



## kusanagy100

hola gente una pregunta si pongo al reves el diodo D5 obtengo voltajes negativos?

esta fuente estaria bien para alimentar 8 tl072 , cuanto consumen esos integrados?

saludos


----------



## daniel1985

Saludos,
Al ser una fuente de poca corriente podria de alguna forma, por ejemplo un transistor aumentar la corriente

Yo busco obtener una fuente de 30-25 Vdc con 1 amperio de salida


----------



## mariachy

si se puede hacer con transistores y funciona bien... pero hay un problema con eso... ya que tendrias que rectificar la red y hacer un escalera de tensiones hasta llegar a los 30v que deseas... y si lo hicieras asi... piensa que cada transistor esta acumulando un voltaje... que no es menor por lo demas... y su disipicaon de potencia en 1A seria enorme...  lo mas recomendable es que tehagas una conmutada step down... funcionan bien y la ventaja que tiene es que si quieres 30v y 1A en la salida esta le pide a la red cerca de 0.1A... 

espero te sirva la información... salu2


----------



## daniel1985

Saludos mariachy,
lo que hice yo, es poner 4 capacitores de 47uf en serie que no tienen polaridad, con esto tengo 120/4=30v , del capacitor saco con cables a un puente de diodos, lo que me da una amplitud de   40V. y le mando un capacitor electrolitico de 2200uf.
con estos 40v los regulo, con los clasicos reguladores serie el principal es un 2n3055 el transistor de muestreo es el 2n3094 las resistencias de muestreo son 20k y 4.7k y uso un zener 5.1v con una resistencia de 1k en serie

He logrado sacarque 140mA, pero necesito 1A.

Lo que queria hacer es ponerle un transistor a la salida, pero no se como iria colocado?

La verdad no se de fuentes conmutadas, de hecho no sabria como dimensionar ni los elementos. por esa razon la hago asi.

esto es parte de un proyecto.... me mandaron a hacer una fuente sin transformador de 30Vdc a 1A

tienes un circuito de una fuente conmutada que pueda brindarme lo que necesito 30V, 1A sin usar transformador? 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## fernandob

estas fuentes como ya puse estan limitadas a los usos que cumplan con :

poco consumo (obvio por el tamaño del C. lo cual no solo crea un problema sino que ademas llegado un punto se vuelve poco rentable el querer "ahorrarse" un transformador.  
gabiente SIN cosas o salidas para manipular
controles de 220v algun modulo temporizador que sea parte de un lavarropas . 
*por ejemplo si van para fotocelulas (es una cajita a 220v que maneja lamparas)
automaticos de luces (idem anterior y tiene un pulsador de 220v) *

*NO VA PARA* circuitos de mucho consumo ni con cables remotos , luces remotas y boludeces electronicas ya que TODO  queda con tension.
tampoco para ser un modulo que se interconecta con un circuito que si esta aislado con un transformador.

para dar un ejemplo haria toda una linea de automaticos de luces PERO si tuviese que hacer un modelo para que enciendan las luces de un garage y tengo que salir con cables a un switch que debe ir pegado al marco del porton para detectar cuando este se abre LO SANO seria usar un transformador para ese modelo ya que es conveniente que el cable y el sensor manejen baja tension y esten aislados de la linea.

un control de luces de un circuito podria ir ok.
pero si quiero hacer una consola que es mas cara, maneja varios circuitos y por ello consume mas ya seria una CABEZONEADA querer usar una fuente a capacitor, por el consumo, por la seguridad de manejarse sin tension......y varias obviedades mas.


en fin, miren lo que da vueltas por el mundo que los rodea y veran las limitaciones.
analicen no solo la funcion electronica sino que el medio donde ira el esquema y la seguridad .

saludos


----------



## daniel1985

saludos,
gracias por la orientacion mariachy, voy a seguir investigando y mejorarle a mi fuente. 
Esta fuente va ir conectada a un LM317, para poder variar el voltaje, lo unico que necesito es fijar hacia el LM317 30voltios y pienso colocar los transistores de potencia a la salida del LM para sacarle el 1 amperio

Mariachy, a la salida del LM317 como iria colocado el transistor?????

Tengo en cuenta las limitaciones de lo que trato de hacer, pero como ya escribi es un proyecto que quiero hacer............. 


Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## tjdor

puedes subir tambien el circuito en isis pa provarlo haber como simula?


----------



## mariachy

daniel1985 dijo:
			
		

> saludos,
> gracias por la orientacion mariachy, voy a seguir investigando y mejorarle a mi fuente.
> Esta fuente va ir conectada a un LM317, para poder variar el voltaje, lo unico que necesito es fijar hacia el LM317 30voltios y pienso colocar los transistores de potencia a la salida del LM para sacarle el 1 amperio
> 
> Mariachy, a la salida del LM317 como iria colocado el transistor?????
> 
> Tengo en cuenta las limitaciones de lo que trato de hacer, pero como ya escribi es un proyecto que quiero hacer.............
> 
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda



hola... ammm... mira el transistor con te dije en el post anterior... deves ponerlo en colector comun... el colector directo al rectificado y filtrado, la base iria conectada a la salida del LM317 (pin 2), y el emisor seria tu salida... es la misma configuracion que tiene el 2n3055 en tu cto...

lo otro... hay otros trucos para ahumentar la corrinte de un LM317 con transistores... hay otra configuracion por ahi que es paralela... hay formulas tambien para determinar el voltaje de salida segun 2 resistencias de control... en fin es super entrete ese bicho... 

y lo ultimo... segun el datasheet del LM317... este es capaz de entregar una corriente de 1.5A y una disipacion de potencia de 15W mas que suficiente para lo que tu lo quieres... tiene proteciones de sobrecorriente y sobretemperatura, asi que no seria nesesario el tema de transistores, pero ¡ojo! no deves alimentarlo con mas de 40V segun el datasheet.... pero si quieres hacerlo... tambien hay un truco por ahi para eso


pero insisto... para que esa configuracion sea capaz de entregarte 1A deves ponerle unos condensadores muy grandes... o muuuchos en paralelo... y si ocupas un zener por ahi... tambien tiene que ser potente... o le pones uno de mucha potencia... o muchos en paralelo...

investiga las fuentes conmutadas... no son dificiles.... empieza por la "step down" que es la fuente reductora... descarga el datasheet del "lm3524" habla de un integrado que ayuda a hacer eso y tambien te da la teoria, las formulas y todo el principio de funcionamieto de por que lleva bobinas, como calcularlas, y todo... si puedes compra ese integrado y hace el cto de prueba que sale en el datasheet... funciona muy bien... y con un par de modificaciones funciona de pelos directo a la red, y usas solo el integrado... bueno y un par de transistores y componentes pasivos... pero nada mas que eso  

salu2


----------



## mianlogai

yo creo que seria bueno que al dar la sugerencia de un proyecto ,tambien indicar el grado de seguridad o recomendaciones de seguridad para realizarlo sin riesgos


----------



## mariachy

mianlogai dijo:
			
		

> yo creo que seria bueno que al dar la sugerencia de un proyecto ,tambien indicar el grado de seguridad o recomendaciones de seguridad para realizarlo sin riesgos



bueno... aca en este post en el principio muchos mencionan el grado de seguridad de un proyecto de este tipo...  

    siempre que se este trabajando directo a la red es peligroso... uno tiene que saver bien lo que hace... si va a revisar conexiónes es mejor desconectar todo y descargar los condensadores que tengan mucha tension... y si se va a medir el circuito en funcionamiento hay que hacerlo con mucho cuidado ya que uno puede hacer un puente accidentalmente con las puntas del tester... y esta de mas decir un posible electroshock...

    tambien cuidado con quemarse si es que uno no esta disipando bien la potencia... puede quemarse al tocar algo que este muy caliente...


bueno... recomendaciones basicas para este tipo de proyectos donde se trabaja directo a la red... 

salu2


----------



## hugo86

en el circuito de la hoja de excell despues del capacitor C5 se le puede ingresar un regulador de  voltaje lm7805?


----------



## mariachy

no... no se puede... ese circuito gira entorno al diodo zener... ya que este presenta una caida de tensión entre sus terminales... lo otro por obligacion cae en las demas resistencias y el condensador..

un 7805 recibe creo que hasta 28v en su entrada... si lo conectas asi es muy posible que se queme o se caliente mucho o que simplemente no funcione tan bien como con un diodo zener...


salu2


----------



## brook

alguien podría ayudarme orientándome para hacer una fuente Simétrica de +12 y -12, esta no debe llevar transformador, debe trabajar a la entrada con 127 AC y entregar a la salida +/- 12v en dc.  ésto es lo que puedo usar:
- 1 capacitor
- 1 puente de diodos rectificador
- otro par de capacitores
- 2 resistencias
- 2 zeners


----------



## tjdor

Es facil:

Rectificas, fitras con un condensador, a continuacion los zener en seriecon los condensadores en paralelo. despues coges de la parte de arriba los +12V, del centro de los zener la masa, y de abajo los -12.

No sabria donde poner las dos resistencias


----------



## mariachy

no se me ocurre otra forma que no sea asi....


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Tambien asi.


----------



## mariachy

tambien funciona.. pero creo que es innesesario conectar 2 resistencias en serie a un par de zeners... solamente 1 es nesesaria para limitar el voltaje restante... y la resistencia que va en paralelo al condensador de linea es para descargarlo cuando este no est en uso...


espero sirva la información...


----------



## brook

Les agradezco de antemano, muchas gracias, sus respuestas son simplemente excelentes, espero pueda yo colaborar con uds en lo que puedan necesitar.
Gracias.


----------



## hugo86

muchas gracias por las respuestas

saludos


----------



## poppez

WINY_82 dijo:
			
		

> Pues las fuente sin transformadores suenan interesantes, pero son de muy baja potencia, que pasaria si se pudiera hacer una fuente de 12 v cd sin transformador, y sin ser fuente conmutada, y que te diera bastantes amperes, yo diria unos 15 Amperes, suena tal vez absurdo pero a mi se me ocurre con 2 scr y dos diodos en configuracion puente, un sistema de control que dispare los scr cuando el valor del voltaje senoidal de 110 vac de liena tenga un valor aproximado a los 12 volt, filtrarlo con capacitores y algo asi
> 
> 
> ideas!!!!!!!!!!!!






Eso no deja de ser una fuente conmutada la fin y al cabo. La electronica para disparar los scr en ese ángulo es lo aumenta la complejidad del circuito


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Un dimer tambien seria una fuente conmutada?


----------



## poppez

No, por fuente conmutadas siempre se entiende las que utilizan transistores que conmutan circuitos a alta frecuencia. Ademas en general se basan en un paso DC/DC (aunque eso no se cumple en los cicloconvertidores... me surge la duda de si son fuentes conmutadaso no...)

Los SCR y los dimmer se usan sobre alterna, pero lo que quise decir es que lo que tu proponías con dos SCR no presenta ninguna ventaja sobre una fuente conmutada, debido la necesidad del circuito de disparo de los SCR y porque para una reducción tan grande el filtro sería igualmente muy pesado.

Un montaje con una sola pareja de SCR solo es recomendable como rgulador de potencia, en instalaciones monofasicas tipo caldeo, iluminación o similares donde lo importante el la potencia media aportada y no la forma de la señal.

Por otra parte lo que tu propones no se puede hacer como tu dices, porque una vez disparado el SCR queda en conduccion. Lo que se utilizan son puentes semicontrolados con 2 SCR + 2 diodos, o 4 SCR los totalmente controlados. Esto si se utiliza frecuentemente como reguladores de tensión DC.


----------



## Eduardo

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Un dimer tambien seria una fuente conmutada?


Etimologicamente *si*, porque la regulacion se consigue con un elemento que esta trabajando en conmutacion.
Pero en cuanto a lo que se acostumbra llamar 'fuente conmutada' *no*, porque se trabaja en alta frecuencia precisamente para reducir el tamaño de los filtros.


Con un dimmer que te manda pulsos a 120Hz, para 12V 15A 60Hz, en el filtro necesitarias forzosamente una inductancia mas grande que si usaras un transformador para lo mismo (se aprovecha menos el nucleo debido a la saturacion por CC).

Con *solo* condensadores olvidarse de filtrar esa señal, ademas el problema no solo estaria en la salida (condensador de 100000uF para arriba si queres filtrar 15A) sino tambien en la entrada, porque la corriente media tomada de linea seria 15A pero formada por picos repetitivos de 100A (es un ejemplo, depende de la ESR del capacitor + la impedancia de la linea)


----------



## mariachy

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> KARAPALIDA dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un dimer tambien seria una fuente conmutada?
> 
> 
> 
> Etimologicamente *si*, porque la regulacion se consigue con un elemento que esta trabajando en conmutacion.
> Pero en cuanto a lo que se acostumbra llamar 'fuente conmutada' *no*, porque se trabaja en alta frecuencia precisamente para reducir el tamaño de los filtros.
> 
> 
> Con un dimmer que te manda pulsos a 120Hz, para 12V 15A 60Hz, en el filtro necesitarias forzosamente una inductancia mas grande que si usaras un transformador para lo mismo (se aprovecha menos el nucleo debido a la saturacion por CC).
> 
> Con *solo* condensadores olvidarse de filtrar esa señal, ademas el problema no solo estaria en la salida (condensador de 100000uF para arriba si queres filtrar 15A) sino tambien en la entrada, porque la corriente media tomada de linea seria 15A pero formada por picos repetitivos de 100A (es un ejemplo, depende de la ESR del capacitor + la impedancia de la linea)
Hacer clic para expandir...


x2!  solo aportar que una de las diferencias es que las fuentes conmutadas usan pulsos con todo el voltage de linea osea en mi pais serian de 310v y 0v, en cambio los dimer solo usan el voltage en el que se activa el disparo, eso se rectifica y voala! una fuente de continua... se usan, pero no funcionan muy bien! pero para pequenas cosas donde no exista mucha presicion puede ser una opcion

salu2


----------



## poppez

Bueno, en eso yo no estoy de acuerdo. 
Muchisimas veces se pone un transformador en la entrada para adaptar el nivel.

Por ejemplo, para una fuente regulada 0-10V se pondría un transformador 220/12 V, rectificador y hariamos la regulacion variando el ciclo de servicio sobre pulsos de algo mas de 10V


----------



## mariachy

bueno quizas me explique mal... pero al lo que voy es que el principio de fuente conmutada es un tiempo de on y un tiempo de off, en el dimer solo se corta la tensión de linea cuando llega a cierto nivel...

salu2


----------



## Eduardo

mariachy dijo:
			
		

> ... pero al lo que voy es que el principio de fuente conmutada es un tiempo de on y un tiempo de off, en el dimer solo se corta la tensión de linea cuando llega a cierto nivel...


No es asi, el dimmer corta cuando la corriente a traves del triac es menor que la de mantenimiento, a los fines practicos --> cuando la corriente pasa por cero.

El control de fase (lo que hace el dimmer) es 'similar' al trabajo de una fuente conmutada, solamente que como los pulsos triangulares , de frecuencia casi 1000 veces menor y con un ciclo de trabajo menor (esto es cierto para bajas tensiones de salida) se complica el filtrado y la estabilidad, al punto que solamente tiene sentido esa opcion cuando la carga *no necesita filtrado*.


----------



## poppez

Es lo que comentaba yo antes, intalaciones de caldeo o iluminación convencional no necesitan filtrado y un dimmer es una buena opción de regular la potencia aportada


----------



## cuervokbza

Buenas !
Estuve mirando un poco el primer circuito (el que esta en Excel) y, me parece bien que con él nos estamos ahorrando el transformador, pero lleva 2 diodos rectificadores de 25A!
no le veo mucho ahorro por ese lado...
Igualmente necesito que me ayuden:
Yo estoy construyendo uno de esos interruptores por aplauso (de echo uno que publicó el amigo Fogonazo), estuve viendo y la realidad es que no difieren mucho los diseños, creo que no consume mas que 60 o 70mA con el relé activado, y creo que si lo cambio por un optoacoplador y un triac consumirá aun menos. Por eso necesito una fuente que me entregue 12 Vdc y no mas de 100 mA para estar tranquilo..

Me incliné hacia estas fuentes sin transformador no por una cuestion de ahorro de $$$ sino, porque necesito hacer el circuito lo mas pequño posible y colocarlo en una caja enbutida en la pared, como las de los interruptores comunes de luz. Todo va bien aislado y controlado (por ese aspecto no se preocupen).

Por estas razones necesito que me ayuden a diseñar una de estas fuentes, que mejor sería si tiene un puente rectificador porque asi la tensión tendría menos riple no? (quizás me equivoco).

Espero no parecer un pesado con las pretensiónes....

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pegarcia

Este sistema se emplea en agunos dispositivos comerciales. Yo lo he visto en un programador horario ORBIS para carril DIN. El circuito se alimenta directamente desde la red a 220V


----------



## cuervokbza

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> estas fuentes
> 
> 
> *NO VA PARA* circuitos de mucho consumo ni con cables remotos , luces remotas y boludeces electronicas ya que TODO  queda con tension.
> 
> saludos



no entiendo !....en mi caso yo tengo un microfono electret q está conectado a masa del circuito, si yo alimento el circuito con una fuente de esas ¿¿¿me queda todo con alta tensión?  ¿¿¿toco el micrófono y me da una patada?

suena estúpido, pero es q no tengo experiencia con la corriente alterna hogareña, tuve toda mi vida haciendo fuentes con transformador nomas...

espero q me puedan responder...
saludos !


----------



## fernandob

transformador:
bobina del primario
bobina del secundario.
*no se tocan ente ellas, la union es por el campo electromagnetico.........no hay union fisica.*

transformador de 12vca :
podes tocarlo del lado e 12vca  descalzo y mojado, no hay conexion fisica con el lado de 220v





ahora las fuentes sin transformador, si las ves por ahi el dibujito te das cuenta solo del asunto, sin mas que decir.
es que , para simplificartelo, pero es exactamente asi son:
una resistencia en serie con tu carga , nada mas, y si tienes suerte y lo conectaste bien entonces la R. esta al vivo limitando un poco , pero el neutro esta directo.

es......asi de simple, y si falla algo , bah.aunque nada falle , supon que quieres una fuente de 50mA 
bueno, el ID del tablero de tu casa salta con fugas de 30 mA por que dicen que esa corriente ya es peligrosa en 220v.
y a ti lo que te separa de 220v es solo un C o una R ......y un circuito con un DZ que te mantiene los valores de Vsal . controlados.

en fin, esa fuente es solo para una fotocelula, imagina una caja cuadrada (o de la forma que quieras) que entran 220v y salen 220v , digamos que un rele acciona algo , como la fotocelula) , para eso sirve.
diseñes lo que diseñes todo lo que sale de ese aparato debe ser tratado como cables con 220v.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

y si le pones dos capasitores uno en la linea y otro en el neutro, tambien estas aislado galvanicamente?


----------



## Eduardo

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> y si le pones dos capasitores uno en la linea y otro en el neutro, tambien estas aislado galvanicamente?


Un capacitor de 1u (por ejemplo) tiene una impedancia de 3200ohms @ 50Hz.  Conectando dos, te salvas de que haya fuegos artificiales en caso de accidente, pero si lo tocas con la mano vas a sentir la patada y en la peor condicion (masa del circuito directamente a tierra) va a saltar el diferencial.

Puede verificarse "a lo bestia" buscando un capacitor de .47u y metiendolo en el enchufe, preferiblemente descalzo.  *Riesgo no hay* porque no hay forma de quedarse "pegado", solamente es un susto.


----------



## Nilfred

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Puede verificarse "a lo bestia" buscando un capacitor de .47u y metiéndolo en el enchufe, preferiblemente descalzo.  *Riesgo no hay* porque no hay forma de quedarse "pegado", solamente es un susto.


No, no 0.47µF es un susto importante, mejor hace esa prueba con 0.22µF. Calcular los Joules del capacitor es mejor que hacer esas pruebas tipo jackass.


----------



## Eduardo

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> No, no 0.47µF es un susto importante, mejor hace esa prueba con 0.22µF. Calcular los Joules del capacitor es mejor que hacer esas pruebas tipo jackass.


Por lo que veo vos no calculaste los joules. 
Un capacitor de 0.47uF cargado con 311V tiene  E=0.5*C*V^2 = 0.023 Joules
Comparado con los 200 Joules que te enchufa un defibrilador digamos que no existen.

Por otro lado, la maxima energia que puede almacenar el capacitor es un parametro de poca utilidad, porque no se trata de cargar primero el capacitor y despues tocarlo sino de agarrar un pin y meter el otro en el enchufe.
A los fines de evaluar la "patada" interesa la impedancia a 50/60Hz (de ahi se estima la maxima corriente a circular) ,  porque por debajo de 1mA  apenas se siente y con 30mA ya es una buena patadita (y salta el diferencial).


Cuando me refiero a "riesgo", me refiero a riesgo fisico, no a riesgo emocional .
Con tensiones de 220V, el verdadero peligro es cuando la persona agarra el objeto, porque como debido a la corriente que circula por su cuerpo va a sufrir una contraccion muscular no lo va a poder soltar jamas --> instantes despues quemaduras y paro cardiaco.
En el caso agarrar un pin del capacitor y meter el otro en el enchufe --> susto+contraccion muscular --> Al contraer violentamente el brazo se interrumpe la corriente --> Se termino. Daño ninguno. Puteadas muchas.



Pero el sentido de mi sugerencia "extrema" no es buscar "valientes", sino es que aquellos que crean que pueden usar una fuente capacitiva para un circuito general *se lo saquen de la cabeza*. 
El que dude que haga lo que sugeri. Y el que siga dudando que arme la fuente y la toque *con la punta del dedo*  (y descalzo) bajo las dos orientaciones del enchufe.


----------



## fernandob

hoy por ejemplo vi unas linternas recargables muy livianas, tienen la bateria en su interior (no muy accesible) , y ya vienen con el enchufe para cargar a 220v.

ahi si podes usar ese cargador, ......no es lo mejor pero bueno, se supone que nadie mete mano adentro de la linterna estando en carga.
todas las partes son inaccesibles.
asi si.

pero si hablamos de un cargador de pilas comun que las pilas estan accesibles, que uno saca y pone y los contactos estan casi expuestos .........ahi no , seguro que no.

es solo una cuestion logica decriterio.
en lo demas ya lo corroboro eduardo , no da para darle vueltas, aunque uno haga las cuentas y te de 0,028 joules estroboscopicos y 0,27 nanometros lineales importa un carajo.
en electronica uno debe siempre ver todas las posibilidades ........y si el capacitor falla ?


----------



## agonzalez

Hola,

He estado leyendo el hilo y haciendo algunas pruebas. Necesito montar una fuente sin transformador, lo mas pequeña posible, con un consumo máximo de unos 150mA (diseño 200mA para curarme en salud) y una tensión de salida de 3,3V. He estado haciendo cálculos y algunos montajes para hacer una fuente capacitiva como la de este hilo (o sacar unos 12V con el zener y utilizar un LM317 para regular a 3,3V). La cuestión es que llego a que la resistencia limitadora de corriente, si la hago para que me limite 1A en el encendido (311V/1A = 330 ohm) tendrá que disipar 0,2^2*330=13,2W. ¿Veis viable una fuente así para mis requerimientos? ¿Qué otras alternativas tengo para no montar un transformador, dado que el tamaño es crítico?


----------



## Eduardo

agonzalez dijo:
			
		

> ... ¿Qué otras alternativas tengo para no montar un transformador, dado que el tamaño es crítico?


Rediseñar el circuito para que sea de menor consumo.

Las fuentes capacitivas son ideales para consumos de 25-30 mA (con 220 de linea,la tension de salida no importa), despues de los 50mA hay que evaluar un transformador y con 200mA *ni hablar*


----------



## agonzalez

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> agonzalez dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... ¿Qué otras alternativas tengo para no montar un transformador, dado que el tamaño es crítico?
> 
> 
> 
> Rediseñar el circuito para que sea de menor consumo.
> 
> Las fuentes capacitivas son ideales para consumos de 25-30 mA (con 220 de linea,la tension de salida no importa), despues de los 50mA hay que evaluar un transformador y con 200mA *ni hablar*
Hacer clic para expandir...


No es posible rediseñar nada, tengo que alimentar un circuito integrado que tiene un consumo máximo de 150mA.
¿Entonces una fuente capacitiva me la quito de la cabeza? Y existe otra alternativa vease fuentes conmutadas (que no las he estudiado nunca)?


----------



## Eduardo

agonzalez dijo:
			
		

> No es posible rediseñar nada, tengo que alimentar un circuito integrado que tiene un consumo máximo de 150mA.


Si ese consumo maximo lo sacaste del datasheet es bajo determinadas condiciones de las salidas, frecuencia, etc.  Si queres usar una fuente capacitiva tenes que hacer un motaje improvisado y medir cual es el consumo *real* en *tu* aplicacion.  Interesa el consumo medio, porque picos cortos los absorbes con condensadores.



> ¿Entonces una fuente capacitiva me la quito de la cabeza?


 Si buscas que la fuente que se acomode a tus deseos *si*.  
En fuentes capacitivas, precisamente por las limitaciones, es el circuito el que hay que adaptar.



> Y existe otra alternativa vease fuentes conmutadas (que no las he estudiado nunca)?


La 'desventaja' que tienen es que al transformador no lo compras hecho, sino que compras el nucleo y te lo tenes que bobinar.  
Si del nucleo tenes el datasheet podes calcular las vueltas, pero si es un nucleo de padres desconocidos lo tenes que bobinar a ojo y si despues anda bien sera casualidad. Igual, vas a tenes que controlar con osciloscopio si conmuta decentemente.
Otra alternativa es reciclar un cargador de telefono, pero tenes que hacer un relevamiento para ver que modificar (si se puede) porque los cargadores son fuentes de corriente, no de tension.


----------



## agonzalez

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Si ese consumo maximo lo sacaste del datasheet es bajo determinadas condiciones de las salidas, frecuencia, etc.  Si queres usar una fuente capacitiva tenes que hacer un motaje improvisado y medir cual es el consumo *real* en *tu* aplicacion.  Interesa el consumo medio, porque picos cortos los absorbes con condensadores.



Vale _Eduardo_, he estado revisando mejor el datasheet y bueno, normalmente el consumo será de unos 5mA, pero en determinados casos pasará a consumir unos 50mA durante 2 segundos y 150-170mA durante picos de microsegundos. Así podríamos poner el ejemplo de que durante 2 minutos estará 2 segundos consumiendo 50mA, unos pocos microsegundos consumiendo 170mA y el resto 5mA. En este caso entiendo que debería diseñar la fuente para una corriente media que puede estar en unos 10-20mA, y que con una fuente de este tipo, capacitiva sería suficiente. ¿Es correcto?


----------



## Eduardo

Para un 'pico' de 50mA de 2" necesitarias un capacitor de ~20000uF , si fueran 20ms no habria problema.

Esos 50mA a que se deben? Estas pegando un relay? 
Como trabaja el circuito?


----------



## agonzalez

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Para un 'pico' de 50mA de 2" necesitarias un capacitor de ~20000uF , si fueran 20ms no habria problema.
> 
> Esos 50mA a que se deben? Estas pegando un relay?
> Como trabaja el circuito?



Es un micro que normalmente permanecerá "dormido" consumiendo esos 3 mA. Y cuando se "despierta" consume esos 50mA durante unos 2 segundos con picos de 150-170mA de unos pocos microsegundos de duración.


----------



## Nilfred

Podes poner a cargar una batería de Ni-Cd a 20mA, luego haces lo que quieras con esa energía almacenada, de paso te aseguras un service cada 2 años.


----------



## agonzalez

Una pregunta, el Condensador que fija la corriente ¿cómo tiene que ser?
Porque he probado con unos que tenía electrolíticos de 4,7uF y 400V y aquello empieza a calentarse y acaba explotando. Probé a poner 3 en serie y me petó uno.


----------



## Fogonazo

agonzalez dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta, el Condensador que fija la corriente ¿cómo tiene que ser?
> Porque he probado con unos que tenía electrolíticos de 4,7uF y 400V y aquello empieza a calentarse y acaba explotando. Probé a poner 3 en serie y me petó uno.


La mejor opción: Poliester con aislación de 400 o 630V o los NO polarizados que se le ponen de arranque a los motores


----------



## boximil1

hola para no abrir un tema busque y encontre este.

les consulto una curiosidad solo teorica:

en un circuito de este tip que uds. mencionan se usa un C = 1 uF * 400v y en serie una R = 100 ohms * 2w , bueno, luego los diodos y el circuito que uds ponen .


alguna vez lei que esa R era para suprimir algun pico pero un analisis me yhace ver que :

XR = 100 ohms 
Xc = 1/wc = 3200 ohms.

como veo la R es despreciable, no limita nada.

quizas sea una cuestion de un transitorio , disculpen si estoy oxidado con el tema, les agrradezco cualquier explicacion.

saludos


----------



## boximil1

hola, alguien tiene la respuesta a la duda que puse ?

edito. quiero suponer que no ponen compoente s por queotros lo hacen , pero sin saber la teoria.

una vez alguien me conto una anecdota asi al respecto, no recuerdo el tema pero era como que un ingeniero de una empresa (encargado de diseño) comenzo a poner cierto componente *superfluo* o sea inutil o sea 100% al pedo en sus placas, lo hacia por que le gustaba , por capricho, ponia eso, como estetico, nada mas......................las cuales eran de marca conocida y otros las copiaban.

Años despues ese componente aparecia en otros equipos en esa parte del circuito, incluso habia en la web explicaciones teoricas acerca de su funcion alli.

quiero creer que cada componente que uds. ponen saben por que esta alli, no que lo ponen por que el que estaba atras lo ponia .


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Mr. boximil1 esto esplico el Mr Eduardo, 

yo la sabia pero con manzanas  




			
				_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> El sentido de R1 es limitar la corriente durante la conexion o en caso de que se produzca algun falso contacto en la conexion a linea (pueden reventar el condensador o los diodos) .
> El criterio de seleccion es amplio -> el mayor valor de R que no nos cause problemas de disipacion.
> Por ejemplo, con una resistencia de 330 ohm el pico maximo de conexion es 1A (@220V), con un condensador de 0.47uF le circularan 25mA que representan 0.2W de disipacion -> estamos comodos.



Ademas puedo agregar que es conveniente tener un resistencia que pueda servir de fusible en caso de cortocircuito.  

Saludos


----------



## boximil1

gracias por responder karapalida, lo analizare.
supongo que es para proteger al zener que en este circuito esta directo, sin Rz.
y tambien supongo que hablamos de trasitorios rapidos solamente .

de neuvo gracias

lo de la resistencia como fusible no va, hace mucho tiempo probe eso en el taller con mis compañeros (una eternidad hace) y las R suelen ponerse en corto luego de ponerse al rojo.


----------



## Eduardo

boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> ....supongo que es para proteger al zener que en este circuito esta directo, sin Rz.
> y tambien supongo que hablamos de trasitorios rapidos solamente .


El transitorio es el de conexion. Si el condensador esta totalmente descargado y el instante de conexion la tension pasa por el maximo (311V)  tenes un chispazo en los contactos. 
Tambien tenes una situacion parecida si hay un falso contacto en el enchufe.
Esos picos de corriente (idealmente infinitos pero realmente de unos cuantos amperes) son cortos pero molestos para todos los elementos de la cadena (zener,diodos,capacitor) y con una miserable resistencia de ­≈1/2 W los limitas  a ≈ 2 A  si queres que ya no molestan a nadie. 



> lo de la resistencia como fusible no va, hace mucho tiempo probe eso en el taller con mis compañeros (una eternidad hace) y las R suelen ponerse en corto luego de ponerse al rojo.


   No se que resistencia habras usado. Las comunes pedorras de carbon hechan humo y termina cortandose la pelicula sin cortocircuito ni nada.


Esa resistencia en serie es multifuncion por dos mangos. Yo tambien la uso de "fusible", en caso de corto del capacitor o lo que venga, demora en cortar pero la corriente siempre esta limitada a valores bajos (pocos amperes).


----------



## boximil1

muchas gracias por ayudarme en este tema.
lo de la resistencia lo comprendi, es sencillo , en verdad no habia supuesto el gran pico posible por el C.

respecto de la resistencia de carbon, : jugamos hace ya casi un siglo(ja) cuando estaba en taller con resistencias de carbon las comunes de 1/ 4 o de 1/2 w , con varias asi:
elegimos valores que a 220v deberian soportar 2w .....5 w .... o 10 w .
era obvio que se estropearian.

los resultados luego de varias pruebas :

si la potencia que deben soportar era muchisimo mayor que la correcta (por ejemplo una R de 1/2 w a 220v pero de 2500 ohms)  >>>> explota y se abre.

si la potencia es de por ejemplo 5 w (10K por ej) siendo la R de 1/2 w  >>>> se calienta , hecha humo, luego hay chispas y se pone al rojo  y se pone en corto.

o sea hay un deterioro progresivo que finaliza en corto.

*ATENCION:*
las pruebas las hicimos con limitacion de corriente , posiblemente con un corto directo ocurra como la primera que por la violencia se abre, PERO el tema es que muchas veces tengo en los circuitos alguna limitacion de corriente (por el resto del circuito) .
en fin, luego de divertirnos y llenar el taller de olor concluimos que no es algo confiable usar R como fusibles y volvimos a los fusibles de vidrio.
ademas , si la sobrecorriente es limitada el calor que despide la R deteriora la placa y lo cercano, vimos (obviamente) que el efecto joule lineal genera un calor problematico para valores intermedios .
como ya dije si la sobrepotencia es muy grande todo el proceso se da en un muy rapido PUM !
pero si la cosa no es tan rapida es un problema .

hagan la prueba, como limitacion simplemente una lampara de 100w alcanza .

por otro lado a lo que puso el Sr. draco :
comercialmente este tipo de configuracion solo lo vi (soy muy curioso y en lo que puedo observo en mis ratos de ocio )solo se usa en :
transformador electronico de 220 a 110v ca 1000w para cargas resistivas solamente.
se consigue en casas de electricidad y comparativamente con un transformador de 220v a 110v 1000 W de los de nucleo y bobina es mucho mas barato y liviano.

no he analizado jamas y no lo hare el por que no se usa en mas nada esa especie de DIMMER como transformador, ya que es capaz de entregar mucha corriente.
supongo que (si lo veo como un dimmer) cualquier corrimiento en sus componentes me entregaria mucha mas tension y el circuito de estabailizacion debera soportar eso.

no , se , yo tengo la mentalidad de que si otros que saben no lo adoptaron comercialmente por algo sera.

igual respeto mucho su idea y si ud. ha publicado dicho tema y ha realizado efectivamente pruebas y las ha puesto me podria indicar el enlace para mirarlo.

les mando un saludo a todos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

los q ya lo utilizan comercialmente desde hace años son los chinos. muchisimos aparatos chinos usan este tipo de fuentes.

cito una linterna de led's que se conecta directamente a 220v para recargar sus baterias.

re sulta q los led's y la bateria son de muy bajo voltaje y ademas continuo.

pero...se conecta a 220v. directo, o sea q dentro de la misma linternita esta todo el circuito, y sin transformadores.


----------



## boximil1

y has visto ese circuito en ese aparato ?

por que de verdad te digo que yo he desarmado una linterna de ese tipo y tenia fuente a capacitor.

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> no he analizado jamas y no lo hare el por que no se usa en mas nada esa especie de DIMMER como transformador, ya que es capaz de entregar mucha corriente.
> supongo que (si lo veo como un dimmer) cualquier corrimiento en sus componentes me entregaria mucha mas tension y el circuito de estabailizacion debera soportar eso.



No se utilizan como transformadores por que los dimmers (con triacs) trabajan de dos formas posibles:

*1- Por control de ángulo de fase:* Es la forma típica de disparar el triac en algun punto del semiciclo de la línea y dejarlo encendido hasta que la onda llegue a 0 donde se apaga solo...y lo mismo para el otro semiciclo. Esto puede funcionar muy bien para un cargador de pilas, para la velocidad del ventilador de techo y para el brillo de lámparas, pero para aplicaciones mas serias es inadmisible por la cantidad de ruido eléctrico que generan en la onda de salida, ya que es un pedazo de la senoide con un flanco muy abrupto cuando dispara el triac. Esto complicaría los rectificadores, filtros y demas yerbas en una fuente convencional, aparte del ruido, claro.

*2- Por control de ciclos enteros:* Este sistema es mucho mejor, por que no introduce nada de ruido, ya que se basa en suprimir ciclos completos de la línea en vez de un pedazo de cada semiciclo. Como se imaginarán, esto no sirve para lámparas por que se vería un parpadeo muy molesto ni sirve para motores, por las sacucidas que genera, sin embargo es excelente para controlar sistemas con mucha "inercia", tipo temperatura de estufas y hornos. Como verán, esto tampoco sirve para reemplazar un transformador por que genera una señal alterna a la que le faltan algunos ciclos y si intentan rectificar y filtrar...los filtros estan jodidos.

Saludos!


----------



## ElCuirio

Saludos a todos y tambien los felicito. Es la primera vez que estoy por aqui. Muy interesante los de las fuentes sin transformador, le comento que tengo un circuito de control operando por mas de 10 años con una de estas y solo una vez se me ha tronado el zener, quiza haya sido por no tener la resistencia, creo que se la voy agregar para suprimir los transientes,  no lo habia pensado hasta que entre a este foro. Tengo una respuesta para daniel1985 y le sugiero que utilice los formularios que vienen en la información que nos envia MaMu (an954) a quien le estoy muy agredicido por sus adjuntos. Efectivamente lo que dice mariachi, lo de la disipacion de potencia en los transistores de salida, pero solo divide y venceras. hasta pronto, El Cuirio.


----------



## boximil1

30v y 1 A  es lo que cae en la salida, por lo que el resto de la Vent. la debera soportar el T .
ademas de que la corriente es de 1 amper.
P= V* I ( y pienso en el T) ........se calienta ?

esa es la fuente que tienes hace 10 años trabajando ?
me parece asombroso , la teoria dice que las fuentes de este tipo , creo que serie son no son para grandes DDP (110v a 30 v es mucha diferencia) .

voy a mirar la data del T.(no la encontre en datasheet catalog) 

saludos


----------



## ElCuirio

Hola boximil1, creo que no me explique bien, tengo alrededor de 10 años con un circuito de control de bombas de agua que utiliza la fuente capacitiva. Por otro lado, como experimentacion, use esa fuente para excitar al transistor ECG2598 y obtuve los resultados que les platiqué. Y si se calienta muchisimo,  no la volví a usar.


----------



## technique

Hola he estado mirando las buenas ideas que ahy en cuanto a las fuentes sin transformador, pero me surgio una duda, ¿se puede hacer una fuente simetrica para alimentar un lm741? tengo este circuito y he estado intentando algunas formas pero nada que funciona.[/img]


----------



## Eduardo

Claro que se puede. El tema es como vas a usar el 741, porque con estas fuentes no tenes aislacion de la linea.


----------



## panchi420

hola  tambien tienes un prolema mayor la tirra no esta aislada entonses de vez en vez te da un chok electrico . Yo aconcejaria tratar de hacer una conmutada un poco mas pequeña.


----------



## micho300

hola yo tambien he estado buscando una fuente de 220vac a 5 ó 9 ó 12 vcc sin transformador  y encontre varios circuitos similares pero todos son riesgosos por que siempre hay  una linea con 220
 ademas no me dan muy buenosa resultados...
asi que he decidido analizar y copiar el circuito que utilizan los cargadores de celulares que parecen ser muy eficientes con respecto a su reducido tamaño...
estos trabajan asi primero rectifican el 220 luego pasan a uan circuito oscilador (por medio de un transistor y una bobina ) luego  con esta tension oscilante pasa a una transformador reductor de nucleo de ferrita y la salida del transformador   se rectifica nuevamente..y asi termina
     el transformador  de ferrita es lo bastante  pequeño que apenas pasa el centimetro cubico

aun me falta analizar mas estos circuitos.....y lo hare...
ustedes intentenlo  y me avisan...espero haberles colaborado con esta idea


----------



## fernandob

micho:
analiza el costo de estos circuitos.............y luego fijate a que conclusiones llegas .


----------



## technique

hola otra vez, bueno solo quiero usarlo como un comparador de voltage, especificamente como un timer, cuando el condensador se carge que se desactive un rele, asi cuando conecte la corriente me da un tiempo de unos 5 seg y se desconecta el rele, bueno un grafico habla mas que mil palabras...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
En Livewire funciona con resistencias.
Cambia las resistencia de 10K por lo condensadores correspondientes, usas el voltaje de línea adecuado.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ElCuirio

Si funciona........ Conecta en la otra linea otro capacitor y con esto aislas.

Para la fuente simètrica (donde puedas usar el 741), coloca dos resistencias de 1k en serie de (+) a (-) y luego derivas la tierra.
Observa el esquemàtico adjunto.


----------



## Eduardo

Ja!  con eso te salvas nada de que vuele la termica  
Con 1uF no solo te ligas *un muy buen voleo* sino que tambien te salta el diferencial (son mas de 30mA)


----------



## ElCuirio

Bien, si utilizas un Zener de 5 V, La Pd = VI = 5X55mA = 1/4 W. Asi que tranquilamente puedes usar uno de 1W. La carga consumira lo que necesite y desde luego debe ser menor que 55mA.
Por ejemplo si la carga consume 35mA, entonces por el Zener solo pasaran 20mA; y con esta corriente seguirá manteniendo los 5V. 
La corriente mínima necesaria para el funcionamiento del diodo Zener es la corriente de codo (Izk)
La corriente máxima que puede fluir en el diodo Zener (Izm) es la potencia del diodo entre el voltaje Zener.
Para el caso de un Diodo Zener de 5 Vz a 1W: Izm = 1/5 = 200mA es la corriente máxima antes de truene como chinampina.

Tambien se puede con resistencias en lugar de capacitores, desde luego. El problema es la potencia de disipacion en las Resistencias que se va alrededor de 20W

Pd = I*I*R


----------



## yoelmauri

Bueno, quiero hacer una fuente para el repelente de roedores que subi en el archivo adjunto, la pregunta es si para que quede el voltaje bien estabilizado puedo hacer que de la fuente salgan 15v y a la salida conectarle un 7812. Depaso puedo aumentar el rizado y disminuir los valores de los capacitores. La fuente que voy a utilizar es la que figura en este post (la subi en el otro archivo adjunto como imagen)
Otra cosa mas.. cuanto puede llegar a consumir este circuito? asi achico los valores de la fuente lo mas posible.
Mis conocimientos de electronica son bastante chicos, asi que si hay algun circuito mejor, o hay consejos que me puedan dar, se los agradezco. Lo que deseo es hacer una fuente que funcione bien para este circuito y gastar lo menos posible en componentes.
PD: no se si es el lugar indicado para poner el post, disculpas si lo puse en el equivocado.
Saludos Mauricio


----------



## sotito

Solamente comentar que el segundo circuito (El que nos presenta el compañero Akyles) aunque seguramente funciona, se basa en tirar energía al ambiente. La resistencia de 5W se calentará mucho. es como si tuviéramos un automóvil con el acelerador a fondo y quisiéramos reducirle la velocidad a 10 Km/hr utilizando el freno (al mismo tiempo que se está acelerando).  Si no importa mucho el calentamiento del circuito o el desperdiciar energía, ese circuito es bastante práctico.


----------



## fernandob

es que ....cada cosa es para lo que es................

te dare un ejemplo:
imagina que diseñas un circuito , un datallogerer que va en una caja aislada, todo aislado, sensa temperatura, no debe ser algo instantaneo, va dentro de una camara de frio .

resulta que al terminar tu diseño ves que todo el equipo consume 1 mA o menos .

?

y eso que va a 220v .

le pones un transformador ?

y si encima tienes la experiencia de saber que estos C . usados como fuente PUEDEN dar algun problemilla que no quieres tener.
sin embargo una R . en este caso que NO calentara casi nada se comprtara for ever good.............
que haces?


*PD: y mundo aparte :

alguien sabe por que la placa del lavarropas drean concept que usa un PIC (no marca PIC, si copia)  grandote y se caga seguido usa este tipo de fuente y en vez de usar un C usa una R de 5 w ????????????????????????*
(arriba a la derecha , la blanca)


----------



## dark_soul

Saludos, estoy consegui en una vieja revista una aplicacion que me gustaria llevar a acabo, pero me encontre con algunas dudas ya que consiste en un oscilador con el OPAM LM3900 ya descontinuado, asi que queria analizarlo para rediseñar e implementarlo con algun otro OPAM, el circuito lo alimentan con una fuente sin transformador, que al similar en multisim y orcad me hizo dudar, ya que los voltajes para Vcc y Vrr es de 120V, el diagrama es el siguiente.

Ojala me pueda ayudar a entender cual es el valor de los voltajes Vcc y Vrr, por todo muchas gracias.


----------



## fernandob

mira para empezar ese circuito.

asi a groso modo 220v/ 1,5K =146 mA 
220 * 140 mA = 31W pero como esta el diodo ese que solo deja pasar medio semiciclo hablamos de pot max.= 15,5w .
eso con la salida en corto o a maxima carga . sino menos , si se usa menso consumo.

entonces estamso con un compo (R) que disipa reales 10w ......para no decir 15.

si de veras alguna vez lo probaste veras que esos 10W en un gabinete reducido es calor calor.....ademas que arruina a la placa y a todo el circuito.
si es muy reducido , o si tienes espacio...........por que no usas un transformador ?

eso ..rspondiendo a tu circuito , que usa una R.


----------



## dark_soul

Es un cto que no eh probado, solo que quiero saber como se comporta esa fuente, que voltajes entreja para rediseñar, lo unico que eh hecho es simular en multisim y en orcad, y en los dos me dice que Vcc y Vrr es de 120 V lo cual se me hace mucho como para alimentar el OPam LM 3900


----------



## Eduardo

dark_soul dijo:
			
		

> .....el circuito lo alimentan con una fuente sin transformador, que al similar en multisim y orcad me hizo dudar, ya que los voltajes para Vcc y Vrr es de 120V, el diagrama es el siguiente.
> Ojala me pueda ayudar a entender cual es el valor de los voltajes Vcc y Vrr, por todo muchas gracias.



Si simulaste solo esa parte y *sin carga*  mas bien que la tension se te va a ir a las nubes.
Ese circuito *siempre* tiene que llevar un regulador paralelo (como el del dibujo,zener,etc) a menos que la carga sea constante y hayas elegido cuidadosamente el valor de la resistencia en serie.

Respecto de la potencia disipada por la resistencia, esta bien 10W (La estimacion de Fernandob fue considerando 220Vca y vos tenes 125Vca).
De cualquier manera, va a estar disipando unos 5W y entregando ~35mA en el mejor de los casos (baja tension de salida) --> No es lo que se pueda decir una buena solucion.


Las fuentes de este tipo, ya sea resistivas o capacitivas, *son solamente apropiadas* cuando el circuito a alimentar necesita poca corriente (miliamperes) y estara aislado.  
Por lo limitacion (en terminos practicos) de la corriente entregada, el circuito debe diseñarse apuntando a minimizar el consumo.  Finalizado esto, se estima/mide la corriente necesaria y recien ahi se elige y dimensiona la fuente.


Como *hay riesgo de electrocutarse o arruinar algo* por la descarga, quien utilice estas fuentes tiene que tener claros conceptos de electricidad basica.   
Antes pensaba que a quien no los tuviera y las quiera usar, convenia hacerle las recomendaciones pertinentes. Pero la realidad me demostro que es una perdida de tiempo. Ahora prefiero dejar que actuen los mecanismos de la Evolucion  :x


----------



## fernandob

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> [quote="dark_soulAntes pensaba que a quien no los tuviera y las quiera usar, convenia hacerle las recomendaciones pertinentes. Pero la realidad me demostro que es una perdida de tiempo. Ahora prefiero dejar que actuen los mecanismos *de la Evolucion  *:x



que grande eduardo..........   estamos llegando a la misma conclusion.
no se si viste "la era el hielo" pero :
al final , para que cuidar pajaros DO-DO .......que evolucionen o ........ se extingan   .


----------



## patomster

Cacho, he bajado cada uno de los diagramas y tengo la hoja de excel, pero poniendo los valores deseados, al simular el circuito resultante, no funciona ya que la fuente deja de regular porque no entrega la corriente que debería que según la hoja de excel me dá...No sé si es el programa o que, pero lo he probado en Livewire y en Proteus y no me funciona...Solo quiero simular el circuito antes de armarlo y quemar algo jaja...Comparto que quemando uno aprende, pero también hombre prevenido vale por dos jeje...ya he quemado muchas cosas  Bueno, voy a seguir intentando y luego les cuento como me fué.

P.S: Repito, es sin transformador aunque ya sé que es más peligroso porque no tiene aislación galvanica...
P.S2: Es verdad si agrego dos capacitores en cada línea sirve para aislar?


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos compañeros, yo hice este regulador con un mosfet IRF740 y trabaja de maravillas, porque pensé si microchip recomienda un puente de diodos mas unas resistencias porqué no hacer un regulador en serie  , además esta limitado en corriente y lo hice para alimentar el TL494 de una fuente que estoy haciendo, y como pueden ver en la foto estoy alimentando el TL494 de una antigua fuente de PC y está trabajando a 200 mA  en configuración Push Pull y ni calienta... El zener es de 18V y la caida de tensión es de 4V, y por supuesto el VO es de 14V.

NOTA 1: El Mosfet tiene que ser original se los digo por experiencia :evil:
NOTA 2: Como lo voy a conectar directamente al Vbus de la fuente conmutada no hacen falta el puente ni el capacitador de entrada y el NTC la coloqué porque cada vez que lo conectaba a la red salían chispazos del tomacorriente por la carga del capacitor, con eso queda resuelto el chispazo  ...


----------



## mariano22

che amigoo...una preguntita curiosa...esa placa grande (la que tiene el esquema de componentes dibujado) es de una fuente de pc vieja? porque yo tenia una igual y la placa es muy parecida...
saludos!


----------



## narcisolara_21

Sí Mariano, es una fuente de PC vieja la usé para probar el regulador..


----------



## mcrven

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> NOTA 1: *El Mosfet tiene que ser original se los digo por experiencia* :evil:
> 
> NOTA 2: Como lo voy a conectar directamente al Vbus de la fuente conmutada no hacen falta el puente ni el capacitador de entrada y el NTC la coloqué porque cada vez que lo conectaba a la red salían chispazos del tomacorriente por la carga del capacitor, con eso queda resuelto el chispazo  ...



Amigo Narciso, he destacado NOTA 1 poniendo en rojo la palabra ORIGINAL con la finalidad de ilustrar un poco sobre este particular.

Un transistor ORIGINAL, sólo existe en los laboratorios del primer fabricante que desarrolla el espécimen. Luego de eso, ninguno más es original, con el agravante de que, quien lo desarrolla ni siquiera se dedica a su producción en serie. La fabricación se encarga a empresas que se dedican a fabricar TRs y chips en serie y, las distribuidoras, adquieren las pastillas (CHIPS) encapsuladas o no y se encargan de etiquetarlas con marcas de su propiedad.

Lo que sí existe es una selección, cuyos criterios tienen que ver con las características ofrecidas en el data sheet y, en especial, tensiónes de ruptura, velocidades de respuesta, resistencia termica, etc. y se indican en clases: Clase A1a, para la indistria militar, aeronáutica y del espacio; Clase A1 para electrónica industrial, Clase A para fabricantes de electrodomésticos; Clase B y C pora experimentos y repuestos, Clase D mejor no te cuento, y desde allí, ya no se clasifican. Se le denomina GARBAGE CLASS o sea  Clase Basura o Desecho, para ponerlo un poco más elegante. Los venden por kilos o en bolsas de 10.000 0 20.000 piezas y esas BASURAS son las que adquieren las tiendas de electrónica para vendértelas (Vendernoslas) a presio de un Clase A1a. Puedes verificar el espécimen en Internet. Ej: 20.000 Trs 2n2222 por US$ 3,oo.
En www.comunidadelectronicos.com puedes leer un documento que se llama "Transistores Falsificados", para más referencias.

En la NOTA 2 haces referencia al uso de un NTC para evitar el pico de corriente de los capacitores de la fuente. Aunque, si no tienes otra cosa a mano, esto es una solución acertada momentánea, te sugiero el uso de INRUSH SUPPRESSORS, expresamente diseñados a propósito.
El NTC funciona bien en el primer intento, pero tiene un tiempo de reposición muy lento. El IRS está diseñado para velocidades altas de reposición, si se debe desconectar y reconectar en seguida, la R interna volvería a su valor inicial rápidamente, eso no sucede con el NTC.

Saludos:


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos paisano, bueno debes conocer el gentilicio del maracucho je je.. si uno va a la tienda de electrónica el vendedor te pregunta lo quieres "original o remplazo?", si quieres comprar un calzado deportivo y preguntas "porqué es tan caro?", el vendedor te dice porque son originales... je je..

Y la NTC está bien, si analizas el diagrama el capacitador no se descarga tan rápido y pasa todo lo contrario, si se conecta y desconecta rápido de la red habrá menos consumo de corriente porque el capacitador todavía tiene carga.. (Ya lo probé, hice una conmutación de unos 10Hz manualmente je je) y en cambio esperé un minuto para conectarlo y se oían pequeños tick, esto lo hice una diez veces..


----------



## fernandob

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Saludos paisano, bueno debes conocer el gentilicio del maracucho je je.. si uno va a la tienda de electrónica el vendedor te pregunta lo quieres "original o remplazo?", si quieres comprar un calzado deportivo y preguntas "porqué es tan caro?", el vendedor te dice porque son originales... je je..
> 
> Y la NTC está bien, si analizas el diagrama el *capacitador *no se descarga tan rápido y pasa todo lo contrario, si se conecta y desconecta rápido de la red habrá menos consumo de corriente porque el capacitador todavía tiene carga.. (Ya lo probé, hice una conmutación de unos 10Hz manualmente je je) y en cambio esperé un minuto para conectarlo y se oían pequeños tick, esto lo hice una diez veces..



hay palabritas que lo mandan a uno de nuevo a primer grado preescolar......solo capacitractor de polenta supero a esa (era de uno que se referia a capacitores para correccion del factor de potencia) .
hay que cuidar el vocabulario, una cosa es decir en este foro loca reventada (aceptable si se lo merece) .........pero capacitador ..........no va muchacho.


----------



## mcrven

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Y la NTC está bien, si analizas el diagrama el capacitador no se descarga tan rápido y pasa todo lo contrario, si se conecta y desconecta rápido de la red habrá menos consumo de corriente porque el capacitador todavía tiene carga.. (Ya lo probé, hice una conmutación de unos 10Hz manualmente je je) y en cambio esperé un minuto para conectarlo y se oían pequeños tick, esto lo hice una diez veces..



Mirá vos... No me refería a la carga y descarga del capacitor, si no a la velocidad de reposición de la resistencia del NTC a su punto inicial. Ej.: Un NTC frio tiene una R digamos que alta, ponle 27 Ω, la corriente que lo atraviesa produce calor y, ese calor hace que la R descienda a unas décimas de ohm y eso es suficiente para que se siga manteniendo con calor y R baja.
Cuando desconectas la fuente de la línea y, como bien dices, el capacitor se descarga rápidamente debido a la carga. Pero en los termistores, la temperatura no desciende tan rápido, sino aprox. 20 veces más lento que el capacitor. Por consiguiente, si se reconecta la fuente una o dos décimas de segundo después de haberse desconectado, resultaría prácticamente igual a que el NTC no existiera. Su R no hubiera podido alcanzar sino una pocas décimas de ohm y la toma o los contactos de un interruptor sufrirían los efectos de los chispazos. Lo puedes notar por el zumbido producido por la bobina de desmagnetización del TVs que llevan un sistema gobernado por PTC (Efecto contrario del NTC). Cuando el aparato está frío se escucha el zumbido prolongado de la bobina. Si se apaga después de un rato de encendido y se re-enciende un par de minutos después, ya no se va a escuchar el zumbido. Para volver a escuchar el efecto de la bobina se debe esperar entre 20 a 40 minutos, según el equipo y su diseño.
Los supresores de INRUSH CURRENT están diseñados para que la temperatura se revierta rápidamente y la R vuelva a su valor inicial igualmente rápido, de forma tal que la carga del capacitor resulte adecuadamente amortiguada.

De todas formas es sólo una aclaratoria y una sugerencia. Más bien puedes bajar los data sheets de los dispositivos y revisar sus características particulares. Por algo se toman la molestia de diseñar y producir dispositivos tan diversos.

Saludos paisano:


----------



## narcisolara_21

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> .........pero capacitador ..........no va muchacho.



Saludos fernandob, siempre tuve esa duda de como se le decía a "eso", es mas creo haber visto mas de una *Corrección*, de la palabra "Capacitador" en varios mensajes.

Bueno, no es que quiera salirme del hilo pero esa palabra existe, un "condensador" lo he conocido siempre como un capacitador en mi país, es mas cuando alguien decía capacitor yo le decía que era capacitador..

Y buscando en Internet, 

WIKI:

"En electricidad y electrónica, un condensador, capacitor o capacitador es un dispositivo que almacena energía eléctrica, es un componente pasivo. Está formado por un par de superficies conductoras en situación de influencia total (esto es, que todas las líneas de campo eléctrico que parten de una van a parar a la otra), generalmente en forma de tablas, esferas o láminas, separados por un material dieléctrico (siendo este utilizado en un condensador para disminuir el campo eléctrico, ya que actúa como aislante) o por el vacío, que, sometidos a una diferencia de potencial (d.d.p.) adquieren una determinada carga eléctrica, positiva en una de las placas y negativa en la otra (siendo nula la carga total almacenada)."

En otro foro que se habla algo relacionado:

"Condensador" es una palabra construida según las reglas del español, a partir de "condensar". La magnitud característica de un condensador se llama "capacitancia".

En inglés, a las resistencias eléctricas las llaman "resistor" y a los condensadores los llaman "capacitor", pero la palabra "capacitor" en español no procede de ningún sitio, existe el verbo "capacitar", pero si acaso el derivado sería "capacitador"."

Por cierto, en el diccionario de Google Crome no está la palabra capacitor...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Esto no forma parte del Fuente de voltaje sin transformador, sólo, para ordenar las palabras, En el diccionario de la Real Academia Española, no existe *capacitor*, ni *capacitador (como elemento de electricidad*), se define como *"que capacita"*, la palabra que si se halla es *condensador eléctrico*.
En conclución usen la palabra que más les plazca.
Yo uso capacitor (del Inglés) y condensador indistintamente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob

lo qu eseria interesante es si alguien se arriesga a dar una explicaciond e funcionamiento de ese circuito.
yo por mi parte veo una configuracion de transistores para regular uan tensiond e entrada.
no uso MOS, siempre trabajae con bipolares, por lo que me quedo un poco a la hor ade analizar esto.

lo que no puedo dejar d e ver es que lo que siempre vi en el mercado es o fuentes switching que si dejan de oscilar simplemente no tengo nada a la salida ya que hay un transformador de por medio y si no hay osicilacion no tengo nad aa la salida.

o fuentes con una X limitando la corriente posible de la entrada de 220v .
puede ser como ya se vio un capacitor de 1 uF o valor aproximado , o puede ser una R. de potencia adecuada.

pero trabajar sobre la linea de 220v directa......... nunca lo vi y me da la impresion logica que conlleva sus riesgos, no solo para la fuente misma sino para el circuito que se alimenta.
hay un bienjo dicho que dice : todo funciona mientras funciona.
el asunto es qu eocurre cuando algo de ja de funcionar .

el circuito yo dedique un rato , como si fuesen ambos biplares pero no lo comprendo bien.
si alguien tira una idea , lo analizamos .


----------



## fernandob

para mi el T2 lo que hace es cuando circula muicha corriente (cae suficiente tension en T2be que esta en // con la R) puentea la Be de T1 .
no lo entiendo , no le veo sentido.

dicen que funciona, lo lindo seria comprenderlo.

quizas mi equivalencia de T1 con el mosfet propuesto no sea la carrecta, me dira el que sabe.

saludos


----------



## mcrven

Aver fernandob, el TR MOS-FET y el bipolar para el caso, cumplen la misma función.
El zener D1 regula la tensión del gate de Q1. Por consiguiente la tensión en el Drain del TR será de 18V menos la caída de tensión a través de Q1, que es de unos 4V. O sea habrán 14V aprox. En las terminales de salida +,-
El TR Q2 es un limitador de corriente que, cuando pasan 350 mA por la R2, entra en conducción y cortocircuita el gate de Q1 contra la carga, prácticamente al menos, y asi deja de fluir corriente a través del circuito.

Espero te sirva:


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Lo que yo entiendo es que, cuando la carga es cero (cortocircuito), T2 limita la corriente de salida de T1, protegiéndolo del cortocircuito (se supone que T1 es capaz de soportar la potencia que se genera en esa circunstancia).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob

gracias por responder, entonces si es equivalente y estamos frente a una fuente serie ?
en la que el mos fet tiene que soportar la potencia  no usada.
o sea que si tengo una salida de 15vcc y una corriente de 300mA es de suponer que la potencia que cae en el mosfet sera (Vent - vsal)  * 0,3 A

?
yo no he tenido necesidad hasta ahora de meterme con lso mosfet, se que se usan en switching por tener baja R=on y necesitar poca ib para su saturacion.
pero aca no se usa este mosfet en conmutacion , por lo que veo se lo usa en forma lineal , como limitador , que caiga la V. excedente en el .
no hay diferencia con usar un bipolar ya que caera mucha potencia sobre el .

no le veo la gracia a ese circuito, un capacitor grande electrolitico en la entrada y luego tener que bajar es amonstruosa tension con el pobre mosfet.

no le veo ventaja rspecto de usar una Xc como se hacia antes, en lso inicios de este post.


----------



## mcrven

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> no le veo la gracia a ese circuito, un capacitor grande electrolitico en la entrada y luego tener que bajar es amonstruosa tension con el pobre mosfet.
> 
> no le veo ventaja rspecto de usar una Xc como se hacia antes, en lso inicios de este post.



Perfectamente de acuerdo Fernando, yo igual le pondría un capacitor adecuado aprovechando la Xc para reducir la tensión de entrada al MOS-FET o bipolar, sin distinción.

Lo demás no tiene problemas, fíjate que las lámparas fluorescentes actuales (Ahorradoras) utilizan fuentes sin transformador.
Yo utilizo fuente sin transformador para los interruptores temporizados para lámparas de pasillos y escaleras, eso sí, con capacitor de entrada.

Saludos:


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos compañeros, bueno yo intenté hacerla con bipolares pero el único transistor adecuado que conseguía era el TIP47, pero lo malo es que a 160V solo soporta 60mA, por eso lo hice con Mosfet.... Y como pueden ver es un simple regulador en serie limitado en corriente por T2 que cuando se produce una caida de tensión en R2 de aprox. 0.7V T2 conduce dejando al Gate del mosfet sin corriente por lo tanto si Vref= 0 >> Vout=0... Y como dije antes *"como lo voy a conectar directamente al Vbus de la fuente conmutada no hacen falta el puente ni el CONDENSADOR de entrada"*, y el condensador que lleva la SMPS que estoy haciendo es de 470uF, pero puede ser mucho menos para otro uso...






Y esta fuente la hice para alimentar el tl494 de una SMPS que estoy haciendo y la fuente de Microchip no era suficiente para la corriente que necesito.. Pero vamos a comparar la fuente de ejemplo Microchip con el regulador que yo hice.. en el diagrama de la fuente de Microchip específicamente la que usa el puente de diodos veremos que el riesgo es el mismo, ahora la diferencia que hay es que la fuente de ejemplo Microchip lo máximo que entrega son ≈23mA con un voltaje de Red 120 Vac.. Ahora yo hice estos cálculos para comparar:

I= (√ 2*Vrms-Vz)/(√ 2 *R1) = (1.4142*120-5.1)/(1.4142*5000Ω) ≈ 0.023 A << La corriente max está determinada por R1, por lo tanto se puede decir que la fuente presenta protección en caso de sobrecarga..
PR1= ((I^2)*R)*2 = ((0.023^2)*5000Ω)*2 ≈ 5W  << son 5W para 23mA

Sí necesitamos 200mA en la fuente de Microchip:
R1 ≈ 600Ω
PR1 ≈ 48W <<< El IRF740 cuesta igual que una resistencia de 25W






***********************
Ahora, lo que tuve en cuenta a la hora de hacer el regulador.
Ejemplo:
Vin=160Vp
Vout=14V
Iout=200mA


1.- El VDS/ID del Mosfet tiene que ser mayor > Vp de la red  y > Iout (en mi caso 160V y el IRF740 soporta 400V/10A)
2.- Verificar que el SOA del mosfet soporte la corriente Iout a determinada VDS.. El VDS = Vdrain-Vout = 160V-14V = 146V en el SOA del IRF740 el Limite de corriente DC a 150V es de 1A... 
3.- Los Mosfet en drenador común tienen una caida de voltaje ≈ 5V (en mi caso es de 4V) por lo tanto para un Vout de 14V usé un Zener de 18V.
4.- La potencia que disipará el Mosfet, Pmosfet= VDS*Iout ( 146V*0.2A = 29W)
5.- R2 = 0.7V/Iout_max (La puse de 2Ω porque la tenía a mano)
6.- El Zener es de 1/2W
etc..




Aquí hay otro regulador de alto voltaje, es de la página pcpaudio y es muy similar en la etapa de potencia, claro esta es más compleja.
*El circuito propuesto consiste en un regulador de alto voltaje (15-300V) para previos y algunas secciones en amplificador de válvulas o transistores en configuraciones especiales*





http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/misc/fuente_regulada_HV/fuente_reg_HV.html

EDIT: 


			
				elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Lo que yo entiendo es que, cuando la carga es cero (cortocircuito), T2 limita la corriente de salida de T1, protegiéndolo del cortocircuito (se supone que T1 es capaz de soportar la potencia que se genera en esa circunstancia).



Sí eso también hay que tenerlo en cuenta, ya que cuando T2 conduce el gate queda sin corriente por lo tanto Vds=160 y la potencia disipada por el Mosfet será de 160*0.2 = 32W en mi caso, y el IRF740 disipa 125W claro a 25ºC, ahora mismo lo estoy probando con un ventilador de PC 12V/250mA, y por el momento todo va bien..


----------



## ElCuirio

mcrven, yo veo que es un circuito muy seguro, de verdad te felicito por el experimento, y es cierto, con los capacitores es dificil obtener esa corriente.

Creo que se podrían sacar hasta los 2 Amperes con 2 Q1 en paralelo, estedes que opinan...


----------



## fernandob

si me preguntas a mi lo que opino es:

300v de entrada - 15v de salida = 285v 

285v * 1 amper (no digamos 2) = *285 w * 

si tu transistor es macho y se la banca ..........joya.
sino estoy encantado de recibir la explicacion.


----------



## narcisolara_21

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> si me preguntas a mi lo que opino es:
> 
> 300v de entrada - 15v de salida = 285v
> 
> 285v * 1 amper (no digamos 2) = *285 w *
> 
> si tu transistor es macho y se la banca ..........joya.
> sino estoy encantado de recibir la explicacion.



Saludos fernando, el regulador lo hice solo para 200mA y teniendo en cuenta que la tensión de red en mi pais es de 115vac, por lo tanto es viable, claro en mi caso.... Y el limite SOA en DC del IRF740 es de un 1A, por lo que a 200mA estaría trabajando en un área operación segura... Y para 310Vdc es posible sacarle 200mA, serián unos 59W, y unos 62W en caso de sobrecarga...


----------



## fernandob

sabes lo que es un componente irradiando esa potencia ?

has visto lo que es, lo cque cuesta y lo que ocupa un transformador de 12v 1A ......o de 12v / 2 A?

y encima el transformador tiene la l pequeña, insignificante y poco valiosa caracterisitca de que TE AISLA amen de no ponerse en corto y hacerte moco todo lo que conectaste del otro lado.

averiguaste por ejemplo en una casa de elctricidad lo que vale un transformador de dicroicas electromecanico compacto ?
y son una maza .

espacio no querres ahorrar , por que el aluminio para el transistor debera ser grande.
seguridad para el usuario no debe ser importante.
potencia de salida tampoco .
seguridad en cuanto a no quemar lo que tenes conectado tampoco .

solo queda que lo haces por el peso (gramos) o por obstinacion.

cualquier tema que uno se dedique seriamente LO APRENDE , yo dedicaria energia a las fuente sswitching. si fuese ese mi interes.
en mi caso soy feliz con lso transformadores comunes, siempre .
por que salvo raras excepciones no hace falta hacer algo chiquito.
si seguro.
chiquito NO .
aunque pueda ser chiquito se hace GRANDE.
y pesado, aunque haya que ponerle un adoquin adentro.
por que las cosas chiquitas y livianas nadie las paga bien .
las cosas grandes y pesadas si se pagan.

a mi ese tip de esquema no me gusta, no lo he visto jamas en nada que hay apasado por mis manos, y mira que vi cosas .......raras, en lo que se refiere a diseñar cosas dde dudosa seguridad electrica.

pero bueno, todo sirve como experimentacion y para estudiar.

igual te aclaro, un esquema asi , de fuente con semiconductores sin aislar y sin limitacion intrinseca (me refiero a algo que limite la tension y la corriente si algo se pone en corto)
dudo mucho que pase los sellos de aprobacion de la comunidad europea, tampoco los de sudamerica, ni lso de mercadolibre ni los de el mercader mas trucho de este mundo .


----------



## narcisolara_21

Claro tienes razón al compararlo con un transformador, pero te repito Lo hice porque la fuente de Microchip no me era suficiente y si vamos al caso el riesgo es el mismo.. Y en cuanto a las fuentes switching, como dije al principio necesito alimentar el control PWM (TL494) de una SMPS (switched-mode power supply), y sería muy costoso hacer una SMPS, así sea de poca potencia para alimentar el control de otra SMPS, aunque te digo que las fuentes de algunos amplificador QSC si los tienen... Y tal vez hayas visto una fuente SMPS con algún UC384x, la mayoría de las veces solo usan una resistencia directamente del Vbus (160Vdc-310Vdc) para el arranque, aunque yo usé un regulador en serie pero con un MPSA42 para una Forward que hice, si te gusta el tema de Las fuentes conmutadas Te recomiendo el libro "Power Supply Cookbook, Second Edition" y en especifico el Cápitulo "Start-up and IC Bias Circuit Designs", que son simples fuentes sin transformadorr para el arranque del Control...


----------



## mcrven

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Saludos fernando, el regulador lo hice solo para 200mA y teniendo en cuenta que la tensión de red en mi pais es de 115vac, por lo tanto es viable, claro en mi caso.... Y el limite SOA en DC del IRF740 es de un 1A, por lo que a 200mA estaría trabajando en un área operación segura... Y para 310Vdc es posible sacarle 200mA, serián unos 59W, y unos 62W en caso de sobrecarga...



Bueno Narciso, el caso es muy simple: 65W ponen la punta de un cautín al rojo vivo. Una pastilla TO220 tiene menor masa que un cautín. Así que para disipar eso se requiere masa o ventilación forzada.
La diferencial Vin/Vout es muy alta y no se maneja un switching. Imagino que el espacio no será problema para ti, un disipador para ese TR, con esa potencia para disipar, tendría sus dimensiones no muy pequeñas.

En los interruptores temporizados, rectifico a media onda, esto ya reduce la tensión de entrada a unos 70V. Se han limitado tensión y corriente con un capacitor de 3.3 µF/250V de polyester y se regula con 2 zener en serie de 12V + 36V. Los 12V para la electrónica del timer, los 48V para el relay, cuyo consumo es de sólo 5 mA.
Los primeros se hicieron con R de 4W en vez del capacitor y levantaba suficiente calor que deformaba la cajita plástica.

De todas formas, sólo hay que utilizar algo de ingenio y probar. Hay cosas que parecen muy descabelladas y funcionan.

Saludos:


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos mcrven, también me gusta la idea del rectificador a media onda, pero veía mas viable aprovechar el rectificado a onda completa de la misma SMPS.. Ahora otra opción sería poner un diodo antes del puente y así obtener un rectificado a media onda, pero creo que habría un problema con la referencia a masa de la media onda, lo he simulado con varios simuladores y no veo problemas, te dejo una imagen a ver que opinas...

Y el Mosfet del regulador estará en el mismo disipador de los mosfet y diodos de la SMPS...


----------



## metalmorfosis

Hola a todos!

Estoy realizando una fuente capacitiva sin transformador a 5V y 300mA, el circuito que estoy realizando lo adjunto aquí.
Ya probé la fuente y me funcionó por un momentito, el problema fue que tronó el capacitor C1, no creo que haya sido por el voltaje del capacitor ya que es uno de 10uF a 250V. Lo que creo que puede ser es que lo conecté al revés, pero ahí viene la duda, ¿el capacitor C1 tronará si yo invierto la linea viva del esquema por el neutro y el neutro a su vez por la linea viva? es decir, ¿importa como conecte yo la clavija a la pared?

Si es así, si existe algún problema en conectar la clavija de cualquier manera, ¿como podía eliminar ese problema,para que cualquier persona pueda llegar y simplemente conectar a la pared?

De ante mano muchas gracias, espero sus respuestas.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos metalmorfosis, bueno te comento que el toma corrientes que uso para probar mis locuras no tiene ningún tipo de marca que identifique cual es el neutro, y nunca he tenido problemas con eso, ahora el esquema señala como tiene que ser la conexión a la red, por lo tanto tienes que ponerlo ASÍ..  Y también te comento que esa modificación no te dará los 300mA que quieres, si miras la aplicación de Microchip Iin tiene que ser mayor Iout, y medio hice el cálculo de tu esquema y  Iin < Iout, y otras consideraciones:
Potencia D1 = IxVz = 300mA*5.1V = 1.53W microchip recomienda doblar el valor > 3W
Potencia D2 = IxVd (Caida de voltaje en el diodo) = 300 mA 0.7V = 0.21W > 0.5W
Potencia R1 = (I^2)x(R*1.1) =  (300 mA^2)*(24.2Ω x 1.1) = 2.5W microchip recomienda doblar el valor > 5W

También te pongo un comentario del amigo Eduardo:

"Las fuentes capacitivas son ideales para consumos de 25-30 mA (con 220 de linea,la tension de salida no importa), despues de los 50mA hay que evaluar un transformador y con 200mA ni hablar"


----------



## fernandob

estas seguro que ahi va un capacitor de 10 uF ?

10 (diez) ?

podes poner una foto de el capacitor ? no estaras usando un electrolitico.

corta vida a el Dz ese.
cuando te canses de quemarlos avisa.


----------



## metalmorfosis

Gracias por contestar narcisolara al igual que fernando.

Pues me basé en una hoja de datos de microchip la AN954, talvés no logre entender todo por mi mal ingles, pero leyendo el foro recomendaban usar las fuentes sin transformador para carga que demandasen menos de 1A. También realizé los calculos y de hecho son muy parecidos a los tuyo todas las potencias las puse al doble y un poquito más. La corriente de entrada calculada me da para 287mA aproximadamente pero el circuito que voy a conectar a la fuente solo me demanda 180mA teoricamente.
Yo calculé la Iin de la siguiente manera: Iin=(Vrms)/(Xc1+R1), donde Xc1 es la reactancia del capacitor C1.
Si, es un capacitor electrolítico, ¿hay algun problema por ser electrolítico? desconosco si hay algún problema. En cuanto al diodo zener no ha dado ningún problema, ya probé el circuito 2 veces y las 2 veces me dio el voltaje de 5.1V solamente que solo duró unos 15 segundos y reventó el capacitor.
Espero y me puedan ayudar a corregir ese error y me expliquen porque sucede esto, ya que no tengo muchos conocimientos en electrónica. Gracias por responder!


----------



## narcisolara_21

metalmorfosis dijo:
			
		

> Si, es un capacitor electrolítico, ¿hay algun problema por ser electrolítico? desconosco si hay algún problema. En cuanto al diodo zener no ha dado ningún problema, ya probé el circuito 2 veces y las 2 veces me dio el voltaje de 5.1V solamente que solo duró unos 15 segundos y reventó el capacitor.
> Espero y me puedan ayudar a corregir ese error y me expliquen porque sucede esto, ya que no tengo muchos conocimientos en electrónica. Gracias por responder!


 :

o       Hermano con razón se revienta, te puedes ayudar del traductor de Google:

*Note: The class of X2 capacitor is intended for
use in applications defined by IEC664
installation category II. This category
covers applications using line voltages
from 150 to 250 AC (nominal).*


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
He visto esta conexión de 2 condensadores electrlíticos que funcionan como no polarizado (sin las resistencias), en circuitos de audio.
No sé si funciona para lo que deseas, las resistencia tienen la función de asegurar que ambos condensadores tengan el mismo voltaje en todo momento cuando trabaja con el voltaje de línea o del tomacorriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nilfred

metalmorfosis dijo:
			
		

> el problema fue que tronó el capacitor C1





			
				metalmorfosis dijo:
			
		

> Si, es un capacitor electrolítico, ¿hay algun problema por ser electrolítico? desconosco si hay algún problema.


  desconoce los problemas aún cuando estos le explotan en la cara


----------



## metalmorfosis

oooo gracias narcisolara la verdad no había entendido eso,muchas gracias!
Voy a probar lo que me dice el aficionado, muchas gracias por las ideas.
Nilfred gracias por tu gran aporte eres un genio!
Gracias muchachos voy a probar y yo les platico despues como va la cosa


----------



## narcisolara_21

El divisor capacitivo, tampoco te servirá para 300mA... A menos que uses unos Cap. de muchos uF a 200V, pero tambien necesitarías una hermosa resistencia de muchos watts para limitar el pico de corriente de los Condensadores..


----------



## metalmorfosis

Gracias narcisolara, me puse a leer y creo que eh desistido en hacerlo sin transformador jaja eso estaba calculando y me exigen demasiada potencia, creo que me compraré un transformador de 300mA muchas gracias por ayudarme nos vemos!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Si puedes compra un adaptado AC/DC o cargador de MP3 /MP4, son de 5V - 500mA y muy pequeños (son tipo fuente de conmutación o no lineal, de allí su reducido tamaño).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos Compañeros, tengo una duda con esta fuente sin transformador que hice, como verán en la imagen el toma corriente de pared tiene 2 tomas, y estas tomas están en paralelo, pero cuando conecto algún aparato con motor por ejemplo: un secador de cabello, parece que el motor no está andando como debería ser (Hace sonidos extraños), y cuando desconecto la fuente desaparece el problema, esta fuente es muy parecida a la Microchip específicamente la que usa el puente de diodos, pero esta trabaja mucho mejor ya que no necesita resistencias de alta potencia ni millones de uF, y está limitada por la Xc del capacitor de entrada, así como está ofrece 75mA y probé poniendo 2 cap en paralelo de 6.8uF y pude sacarle 450mA sin problemas.. Ahora viendo la nota de aplicación de Microchip en la página donde esta la fuente que tiene el puente de diodos dice esto:
* "VOUT is not referenced to just line or neutral
making triac control impossible"
* Lo que quiere decir es que la salida no tiene referencia al neutro de la red haciendo imposible controlar un Triac... No sé si esto tenga que ver con el problema, está fuente la hice precisamente para activar un relé de estado sólido que estoy por hacer con un Triac pero usaré un Opto el MOC3041 y no creo que tenga problemas para activar el Relé... que piensan ustedes?


----------



## Nepper

che, me bajé la hoja de datos y me encuentro con un dilema, ¿en que undidad están los valores calculados por el capacitor?.... si, ya se que son faradios, pero ¿qué submúltiplo? mili, micro nano... ? en c4 y c5 no especifíca, y además, ¿todas las potencias estan en watts? eso significa que serán una estufita....


----------



## narcisolara_21

*Microfaradio:* medida de capacidad eléctrica que equivale a una millonésima parte de un faradio... Se escribe uF... ejemplo 1 microfaradio = 1uF.

En las fórmulas, por ejemplo si tienes que multiplicar X * *2,2uF*.. puede ser X * *2,2*(10^-6)* o también X * *0,0000022*


----------



## Nepper

narcisolara_21 dijo:


> *Microfaradio:* medida de capacidad eléctrica que equivale a una millonésima parte de un faradio... Se escribe uF... ejemplo 1 microfaradio = 1uF.
> 
> En las fórmulas, por ejemplo si tienes que multiplicar X * *2,2uF*.. puede ser X * *2,2*(10^-6)* o también X * *0,0000022*




JAAJAJA!!!!! 
ejem... disculpen... no me había reido tanto desde que el profesor nos c**ó a p***s porque no le dijimos la unidad del momento mecánico... FUERZA POR DISTANCIA!!! ANIMALES!!!! AJAJAJA!!!!!! ah... que tiempos aquellos...

pero chabon... ya se cuales son los submultiplos del faradio, no se si entendieron lo que pregunté, la cosa es que en UN ARCHIVO DE EXEL EN EL POST NÚMERO 1 NO SE ESPECIFICA SI LOS VALORES ESTAN EN MILI, MICRO o NANO FARADIOS...
.... si querés te lo expreso en yoctofaradios, que es algo como:
0.000000022F son 0.000022mF o 0.022uF o 22nF o 220pF(pico) o 220000fF(femto) o 220000000aF(atto) o 220000000000zF(zepto) o 220000000000000yF(yocto)


----------



## principiantetardio

MaMu dijo:


> Aqui les dejo un excelente material para obtener, por ejemplo, una salida de 5V a partir de la red electrica de 220V (o 110V). El mismo, viene con una hoja excel interactiva, con la cual podemos modificar los valores ajustándolos a nuestras necesidades, cabe aclarar que por lo regular este tipo de fuentes entregan corrientes pequeñas < 1 amperio, por lo que si la aplicación demanda corrientes mayores, esta no es una opción.
> 
> Ademas de una nota de aplicacion de microchip donde enseñan a calcularlas.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> *PELIGRO:* usted estará manejando corriente de la red electrica por lo que se expone a daños perjudiciales para su salud e integridad fisica. Se recomienda la supervicion de personal tecnico calificado. Si no posee conocimientos suficientes no realice dicho trabajo.





Hola MaMu, te hago una consulta, segun la planilla le puedo poner casi cualquier valor de voltaje de salida, es tan asi o hay alguna restriccion que vos conozcas

Gracias


----------



## kal00

Hola *narcisolara_21*, respecto a la fuente que mencionas que puedes hacer que entregue 450mA... crees que podrias compartir tu esquematico? Ando buscando una fuente con aproximadamente esa corriente de entrega.. Y otra cosa, veo que usa un capacitor no polar de 2.2uF, per me es dificil conseguir ese tipo de capacitores, lo más que eh conseguido son de 1uF... como puedo hacer para tener ese valor de 2.2uF?  Gracias!


----------



## roberto sirigu

Estos tipo de reductores con capacitadores lleva mucho tiempo funcionando solo se tiene que usar cuando sabemo el valor en hom de la carga es;
una bombillas
tiene que tener un valor homico estable no es indicado para usaese con un motor


----------



## cefebon

Hola, me parece barbara la hoja de datos para calcular las fuentes, pero tengo varias dudas.
1: en que estas expresados los valores de c4 y c5?? microfaradios???
2: Para calcular el consumo total, debo multiplicar la corriente de que circula en r1 por 220v???
Mi idea es usarla para alimentar unos led, (desarme un foco de bajo consumo que no funciona, y le coloco 6 led de 10mm). el consumo de esos led son de 100ma a 3,6v (son de alta potencia blancos). 
Segun mis caculos estos consumirian unos 2,2w, y la con esa fuente el consumo se iria a 60w (si mis calculos no estan mal).
La idea es hacerlos que consuman lo menos posible, ya que ese foco iluminaria como uno de 100w comun.


----------



## roberto sirigu

hola disculpa por retraso tu calculo son exacto 2,2 w  para calcular la impedanciaacapacitadoraaa qunecesitaaa esta  formula 2,2 w / 3,6 v = 0.62 ma
En PARALELO
R= v/I esta da 5,8 Ohmio 
 5,8 x 314 =1823
  1/1823=0.00054854 esta cantidad esta en Faradios para pasarlo en microfaradio
multiplicamos por 1000000 no da un condensador 548 microfaradio
En SERIE 3,6x6=21,6 v
2,2 w / 21,6 = 0.1 A = 100ma 
R= 216 Ohmios 
216x314=67824
1/67824=0,00001474404 estos son Faradios para pasarlo en microfaradio
multiplicamos por 1000000 no da un condensador 15 microfaradio
  15 micro Faradios como ves mucho mas pequeño

hola cefebon soy roberto sirigu desde España soy italiano 
e respuesto a tu pregunta sobre el reductor de tensión
deseo explicar mas cosas como donde  tienes que ir el condensador soy nuevo y no 
se como enviarte un documento si quieres puede darme tu email Saludos


----------



## principiantetardio

Hola *roberto sirigu*, disculpas por mi ignorancia (lo decia nuestro mayor escritor J.L.Borges para demostrar humildad) segui el desarrollo de tus formulas y desconosco el porque de la ultima multiplicacion por 314, podrias por favor darme un hilo para entenderlo? Desde ya mil gracias.

A proposito lo que esta en la red es de todos y para todos vaya mi homenaje y agradecimiento a los que saben mas que yo y lo comparten, y mi respeto por los que dia a dia tratan de mejorar, seamos mas condecendientes .



kal00 dijo:


> Hola *narcisolara_21*, respecto a la fuente que mencionas que puedes hacer que entregue 450mA... crees que podrias compartir tu esquematico? Ando buscando una fuente con aproximadamente esa corriente de entrega.. Y otra cosa, veo que usa un capacitor no polar de 2.2uF, per me es dificil conseguir ese tipo de capacitores, lo más que eh conseguido son de 1uF... como puedo hacer para tener ese valor de 2.2uF?  Gracias!


Hola, prueba de colocar dos de 1micro en paralelo se acerca mucho a lo que necesitas.

LOS CAPACITORES EN PARALELO SE SUMAN


----------



## roberto sirigu

hola disculpa por cierto e cometido un grave error en la formula de mensaje de ayer
vuelvo a escribirla correctamente y te la envío con el mismo formato de ayer con las correcciones oportunas Roberto Sirigu

Correcto   2,2 w para calcular la impedancia capacitadora  necesita  estas formulas 2,2 w / 3,6 v = 0.62 ma
En PARALELO
R red = 220v /0,62=136,4 Ohmios
R Led = v/I esta da 5,8 Ohmios 
C= (314(√(136,4²-5,8²) ))/1 = 0,00002336947 Faradios
esta cantidad esta en Faradios para pasarlo en microfaradio
multiplicamos por 1000000 no da un condensador 24micro Faradios
En SERIE 3,6 x 6 = 21,6 v
2,2 w / 21,6 = 0.1 A = 100ma 
R red = 220v /0,1 A = 2200 Ohmios
R Led= 21,6 Ohmios 
C= (314(√(2200² - 21,6²) ))/1 = 0,00000144766 Faradios
como estos son Faradios para pasarlo en microfaradio
multiplicamos por 1000000 no da un condensador 1,5 microfaradio
ω =314 es la frecuencia 50 Hz por el Л por 2 = 50 x 3,1415 x 2 =314= ω
en España usamos la misma frecuencia y la  misma tensión
para cefebon soy roberto sirigu desde España  
este mensaje se asemeja al primero pero este es correcto
  C= (314(√(Rred² - RLed²) ))/1 = En Faradios
la formula no esta bien descritas por el echo de no tener un editor para formulas
explico la resistencia de la red ² Voltio meno la resistencia ² de los Leds después calculamos la raíz
y ese numero lo multiplicamos  ω =314 después el resultado lo usamos para dividir un 1 el numero que saldrá sera la capacidad en Faradios, lamento no poder ser mas claro como e dicho no tengo 
un editor con formulas matemáticas, estoy a tu disposición Roberto Sirigu


----------



## roberto sirigu

Cuando tengo un poco de tiempo te enviare un dibujo de la fuente completa
con todos los componentes que son 5 
dos condensadores
dos resistencias
y un puente de diodos
todos esto componentes son de 1/4 ,1/2 Watt
visto la poca intensidad del circuito
el circuito resultante es muy pequeño, 
si tienes alguna dudas preguntame puede que pueda ayudarte
Saludos Roberto Sirigu


----------



## g.corallo

para eliminar mas ruidos pueden agregar a demas de los dos capacitores electroliticos dos ceramicos lo electroliticos deben ser del doble del voltaje ej si despues de las resistencias hay 12v se deben poner de 24 v


----------



## cefebon

Soy tecnico electronico de escuela publica de argentina, osea, apenas si se lo basico, pero trabaje 3 años reparando televisores y radios, para los que necesiten circuitos o tengan dudas pueden consultar...
GRACIAS A TODOS

hola, roberto, antes qu nada gracias por responder, pero lo que mas me importa,(no quiere decir que  no me interece), es la potencia total. si yo con una fuente de 21,6 (idealmente digo) alimento los led, conectados todos en serie, y me consume 100ma, tengo una potencia de 2,16w. pero si lo alimento a 220v voy a tener 22w ???.
No es mucho calor??, los capacitores, esvitan que elimine ese calor, pero se pierde tanta potencia igual??. o el calculo esta mal hecho, y la I de salida, no es la mimsa que la de entrada???


----------



## g.corallo

primero un capacitor no disipa el claor a la resitencia le debes poner un disipador la funcion de los capacitores en este circuito son para el filtrado


----------



## principiantetardio

Hola *cefebon* y *roberto sirigu*, tal como prometi me aboque al estudio del tema mas que nada para saber algo mas. Cuando comence a releer todo me comenzaron a surgir dudas en la info que tenia y me parece que estamos encarando mal el tema. Pregunto para recomenzar el analisis 
el consumo de 100mA a 3,6V es por el total de los 6 leds o por cada uno? me parece que si son de "alta potencia" el dato es por cada uno.

la potencia de 2,2W indicada es para cada uno o para el total? 

Viendo los calculos de roberto se me ha formado un JAQUE MATE MENTAL porque no los comprendia hasta que replantee todo y creo que si no me equivoco no ha tenido en cuenta para considerar SERIE y PARALELO las leyes que tanto imsomnio le costaron a Don Kirchof.

*cefebon* si te parece mandame los datos que mencione y ademas el rendimiento luminico o el codigo para bajar la hoja de datos, vamos a desasnarnos entre todos. 
Te comento que me intereso especialmente el tema por los resultados del calculo de potencia . Si el rendimiento de esos leds equivale a una lampara de 100W y estas consumiendo 60W no estamos hablando de bajo consumo y puede ser por el tipo de fuente, es un dato importante a verificar, justamente es lo que le estas comentando a roberto en tu ultima entrada pero creo que nos enredamos mucho .

Bueno, basta de suposiciones, espero que mandes los datos

Abrazo a ambos


----------



## roberto sirigu

Hola guilles soy roberto sirigu esa fuente no te sirve para un amplificador de +-45V que necesita aproximadamente 3 A. 
esto tipo de fuente trabaja con tensión y intensidad constante y un amplificador oscila entre un minino y un máximo el condensador al entrada da una caída de tensión entrega la intensidad determinada del condenador, yo también soy novato espero que en foro otro te de una idea para conseguir tu fuente

hola cefebon la 220 V della red son filtrado del condensador que nos da los 21,6 Voltio con 0,1 A....... en practica estamos creando una caída tensión para alimentar los led en serie son 6 x 3,6 = 21,6 Voltios, en paralelo necesitamos un condensador mas grande porque necesita mas intensidad 
en paralelo tenemos la misma tensión pero tenemos en este caso multiplicar la intensidad x 6 leds y
son 3,6 Voltios y 100mA x 6 nos da 0,6 A 
en todo este tiempo e solo dato las formulas para calcular el CONDESADOR al entrada del circuido falta el puente de diodos el filtro y poca mas... Saludos Roberto Sirigu


----------



## principiantetardio

roberto sirigu dijo:


> hola cefebon la 220 V della red son filtrado del condensador que nos da los 21,6 Voltio con 0,1 A....... en practica estamos creando una caída tensión para alimentar los led en serie son 6 x 3,6 = 21,6 Voltios, en paralelo necesitamos un condensador mas grande porque necesita mas intensidad en paralelo tenemos la misma tensión pero tenemos en este caso multiplicar la intensidad x 6 leds y son 3,6 Voltios y 100mA x 6 nos da 0,6 A
> en todo este tiempo e solo dato las formulas para calcular el CONDESADOR al entrada del circuido falta el puente de diodos el filtro y poca mas... Saludos Roberto Sirigu


Ahora si que voy comprendiendo la cosa roberto,para completar las respuestas a *cefebon* saco la potencia aparente en la entrada y te lo comento en un rato.

Saludos





Lo pense y salio esto:

Punto 1: Esto NO ES UNA FUENTE propiamente dicha, es un divisor de tension compuesto por una resistencia R1, un condensador C1 y una CARGA X .
Por lo tanto no tendremos un ahorro de energia , es por ese motivo que a cefebon le da una potencia aparente de 60W entre bornes de 220V.
Punto 2: Este circuito NO ES APTO PARA GRANDES CONSUMOS tal como lei en alguna parte de este mismo hilo. Con lo cual descarto la opcion de conectar en paralelo los leds ya que sumariamos 600mA lo cual es excecivo.
Punto 3: Descartada la opcion del paralelo nos queda un circuito en serie con 21.6V entre bornes por el cual circulan 100mA. Siempre basandome en el circuito original y rellenando las casillas en blanco obtuve los siguientes resultados:

R1= 10 ohms (si le pongo mas me aumenta la potencia total en bornes de 220V)
C1= 3,94 uF 389V (aca se debe buscar el mas aproximado)
R5= 20 ohms (esta es la que protege al Zener)
C4 y C5 = tienen valores altos pero son solo por el Riple que elegi de 0,5 puedo disminuir su valor aumentado el riple de calculo y luego lo disminuyo con un capacitor ceramico de .1 en paralelo con C5 ( esto no lo he probado aun, en teoria funciona)
Los datos finales son 
Corriente en R1 0,27A 
Potencia a disipar en R1 0,72W
Caida de tension en R1 2,68V
Corriente en C1 0,27A
Caida de tension en C1 193,72V
Tension entre bornes de la CARGA X (o para ser mas grafico entre anodo y catodo de D3 220Vca- 2,68Vca- 193,72Vca= 23,6Vca o lo que nos interesa 33,28Vpp y esta es la tension a rectificar por los diodos D3 y D5 y a estabilizar por el Zener D4 

Ahora vamos a algo que resulta interesante y que vale la pena tener presente.

Tenemos circulando a travez de R1 y C1 y CARGA X (nuestros tres elementos en serie que conforman el divisor de tension) una corriente de 0,27A, como la tension de alimentacion es de 220V una cuenta rapida nos da la Potencia Aparente (estamos en corriente alterna ) que es, detalles al margen, lo que va a leer nuestro medidor domiciliario de energia.
Pues bien si utilizamos esta "fuente" para alimentar 6 leds de "bajo consumo" nuestro gasto de energia seria de *0,27A * 220V = 59,4W*, esta es la cifra que saco cefebon decimas mas o menos.

Si nosotros hacemos el calculo de que cada led alimentado con 3,6Vcc consume 0,1A
y que vamos a colocar 6 de estos, sumamos la exorbitante potencia de 2,16W en total. Ahora bien si recurrimos a la vieja y querida fuente con transformador tenemos que tener en cuenta que la relacion de transformacion no afecta la potencia por lo tanto esta se mantiene estable y es la misma en el secundario y en el primario (por supuesto despreciando el gasto por histeresis y calentamiento del trafo). Aqui si estamos ahorrando energia 2,2W contra los casi 60W del otro circuito.

Bueno no los aburro mas, seguramente muchos de ustedes que puedan leer estas lineas ya lo sabian, pero para mi, darme cuenta de todo esto fue un gran descubrimiento 


Someto estas elucubraciones de trasnochado al juicio justo de todo aquel que sepa mas que yo ( unos 9.000.000.000.000.000.000 de personas).


----------



## roberto sirigu

Hola a todos soy Roberto Sirigu quisiera aclarar algunas cosas yo no soy un experto mas bien un aficionado todo el razonamiento echo por mi nuca e pensado a la fuente de alimentación que incluía una hoja  de calculo aparecida en este foro esa fuente para alimentar unos leds no me paresia lo mejor yo si tengo un circuito comercial para alimentar los leds dalla red el principio de funcionamiento se basa a una caída de tensión provocada da el condensador al entrada de red (220V) este mismo condensador siendo pequeño deja pasar solo una pequeña fraccione della intensidad della red de 220V
saber calcular este condensador es la cosa de mas dificultad el resto es un puente de diodos y un filtro RC presente en todas la fuente que convierte la AC en CC sea que use trasformador o no DICCIO ESTO PIDO  DISCULPA POR  NO HABER ALCLARADO ANTES.. DISCULPE LA MOLESTIA CAUSADA. Prometo no Incurrir otra vez en este error. Saludo Roberto Sirigu


----------



## principiantetardio

roberto sirigu dijo:


> .... yo si tengo un circuito comercial para alimentar los leds dalla red el principio de funcionamiento se basa a una caída de tensión provocada da el condensador al entrada de red (220V) este mismo condensador siendo pequeño deja pasar solo una pequeña fraccione della intensidad della red de 220V
> saber calcular este condensador es la cosa de mas dificultad el resto es un puente de diodos y un filtro RC presente en todas la fuente que convierte la AC en CC sea que use trasformador o no .....



roberto soy tambien un aficionado y me gusta ir desmenusando cosas siempre con sentido practico, me encantaria conocer, si se puede, ese circuito que mencionas para ver que utilidad le puedo dar. Lo podras subir al foro? digo si no es incurrir en ninguna falta, ya que decis que es comercial quizas este protegido.


Abrazo y gracias


----------



## roberto sirigu

Hola principiantetardio el circuito lo e encontrado en un libro de física del año 80 y el circuito que mencione como comercial es una copia del mismo no hay ningún problema por copiarlo yo e desmontado dos lampara de leds que funcionan a220 Voltio y 50Hz
e logrado alimentar un circuito de mayor  carga cambiado el condenador al entrada dela 220 y poco mas, es muy versátil hay mucho productos que usa el mismo principio cargadores de teléfono móvil , de cámara fotográfica etc.
Como soy Novato en el foro no se como subir un esquema  cuando puedo lo cuelgo en el foro
voy a buscar la manera subir el circuito ... saludos

Este es el sencillo circuito Esta echo a mano con un programa gráfico SALUDOS. Roberto Sirigu

Este circuito alimenta 20 leds en serie con 60 Volt y 20mA
como e dicho mas adelante cambiado el condensador es posible utilizarlo para cargas importante claro esta siempre tomando las debidas precauciones

4 foto de la lampare de leds


----------



## kal00

Hola *roberto sirigu*, el circuito que presentas es muy interesante, siempre habia pensado que se requeria de un Zener o algun Regulador de Voltaje para bajar los 120/220 AC de la red a un voltaje mas manejable proporcional al Zener (12v por ejemplo). 

Como funciona esta fuente? Cuales son los calculos? Dado el bajo valor de los capacitores y el alto valor de las resistencias, no creo que de mucha corriente, supongo que todos los leds deberian estar conectados en serie para no perder corriente y solo bajar el voltaje. Estaría bueno tener los calculos para modificar la corriente y el voltaje de salida, y cambiar su funcionamiento a 120AC 60Hz para los que tenemos este tipo de AC.

Hasta ahora no eh encontrado una fuente que de una corriente considerable (300-500mA), así que voy a desarmar un cargador de celular que tengo por ahi, la salida la tiene en 12v y 500mA así que seria interesante...

Saludos!


----------



## roberto sirigu

Estas son las formula para utilizar la fuente 
para calcular la capacitad del condensador en Faradios usare un ejemplo la de 6 LSDS de 3,6 v y 0.62 ma 
En PARALELO
Resistencia red = 220v /0,62=136,4 Ohmios
Resistencia Led = v/I esta da 5,8 Ohmios 
              _____1_____
C=  314(√(136,4²-5,8²)  = 0,00002336947 Faradios
esta cantidad esta en Faradios para pasarlo en microfaradio
multiplicamos por 1.000.000 nos da un condensador 24micro Faradios
los cálculos para alimentar los LEDS
En SERIE 3,6 x 6 = 21,6 v
2,2 w / 21,6 = 0.1 A = 100ma 
R red = 220v /0,1 A = 2200 Ohmios
R Led= 21,6 Ohmios 
              _____1______
C= 314(√(2200² - 21,6²)  = 0,00000144766 Faradios
como estos son Faradios para pasarlo en microfaradio
multiplicamos por 1000000 no da un condensador 1,5 microfaradio
Estas son las formula 

          ______1______
C= ω√(Rred² - RLed²)   = En Faradios

ω =314 es la frecuencia 50 Hz por el Л por 2 = 50 x 3,1415 x 2 =314= ω


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Aquí tengo una duda:

En SERIE 3,6 x 6 = 21,6 v
2,2 w / 21,6 = 0.1 A = 100ma 
R red = 220v /0,1 A = 2200 Ohmios
R Led= 21,6 Ohmios 

Por usas la potencia y no de manera similar al método que se empleó en el caso paralelo.
En un circuito en serie la corriente es la misma en este caso sería 0.02A ó 20mA
Rled = 21.6V / 0.02A
Rled = 220V / 0.02A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## roberto sirigu

Hola elaficionado tu consideras lo led´s del ejemplo de 3,6 voltio y 20ma
yo en el ejemplo hipotético considerado los led´s de 3,6 voltio y 0,1 a cada uno
y nos da en serie 3,6 x 6= 21,6 la intensidad estando en serie sera la misma solo 100ma
tu error consiste en eso los leds son de 100ma cada uno, no de 20ma 
saludos roberto sirigu


----------



## Thefox64

Tengo  una duda,  al poner el conjuto de leds en los terminales de la resistencia R2 de 100K, no se quemarian? ya que, siempre los leds necesitan una resistencia en  serie  para  limitar el voltaje?
Roberto no se si podrias poner una foto con el  circuito impreso como señalaron mas arriba.


----------



## roberto sirigu

estos circuito son único en el sentido que son siempre calculado por una carga en concreto en este caso si respeta la carga el circuito funcionara  la carga son 21,6 voltio y 0,1 A hora contesto a tu pregunta los leds no se quemaran sin los que usas son 6 de 3,6 voltio y 100mA  si tus necesidad son otras tienes que calcular todo los valores del circuito el circuito impreso no sirve porque como e dicho esta no es una fuente de  alimentación usa un condensador para crear una caída de tensión siempre calculada por una carga resistiva fija nuca puede ser variable por eso todos los componente se ajustan a la carga esto tipo de circuito se utilizan en solo para alimentar un receptor que respete las características del circuito pena de no funcionar o de quemar la Carga  puedes leer mi Mensaje 19 donde hay las formulas  Saludos Roberto


----------



## jorge morales

el compañero narcisolara_21 en el post 7, recomendo un circuito limitado en corriente con el IRF740, he pensado modificarlo, utilizando un transistor de salida horizontal utilizado en los televisores, podrian darme su opinion al respecto, gracias


----------



## cefebon

hola, esta fuento que presente es diferente a las que e visto, ya que no usa transformador, y tampoco un capacitor para reducir la tension, ya que esta produce un gasto de corriente inecesario.
Mi idea empeso al quere diseñar una fuente lo mas pequeña posible, para alimentar unos led, que estan dentro de un foco, como transformadores tan pequeños no existen, y el diseñar una fuente con capacitores, me produce una perdida de potencia bastante importante (mi consumo es de unos 4 a 5wats, y con la fuente se iria a 15 o mas). Entonces pense en  poder usar un triac para contrar el tiempo de conducion, como se hace en los motores y los dimers (si no me equivoco).
Esta es la fuente que diseñe, pero no se que valores colocarles a las resistencias, ni que triacs y transistor me convendria usar.
la tension de salida deberia rondar entre los 5v a 30v, con una corriente max de 120ma.

hola quisiera ver si me pueden ayudar con esta fuente nueva que estoy diseñando, ya descarte el uso del tranformador por cuestiones de tamaño y l uso del divisor capacitvo por custiones de perdida excesivas en el consumo.
Aca esta mi circuito, utiliza solo 2 zener, un triacs, un transistor y un par de resistencias. es bastante simple, pero no se que valor colocarle a las resistencias, y tampoco si hay errores en el circuito, o hay que colocarle algun capacitor para filtrar.
si no lo v3en avisenme, porque tengo problemas para colocar imagenes en el foro

hola, aca les dejo una fuente que estoy diseñando, en ella se resuelven 2 problemas bastante criticos (tamño y consumo). 
Empiezo aclarando eso porque no acepto el uso de transformador, ya que no tengo espacio y el uso de un divisor capacitivo es demaciada perdida en consumo.
Solo tiene un transistor, un triac, 2 zener y un par de resistencias. El principal problema es que no se como calcular el valor de las resistencias, ni que transistor y triacs colocar.
esta pensado para ser utilizado en un rango de 5v a 30v (es lo que necesito), considerando mejor una tension de salida de 25v con una corriente max no superior a los 120ma. 
Aclaro que soy solo tecnico electronico, con conocimientos pobres de electronica, y me costo bastante pensar en este circuito, agradeceria si me corriegen algun error, y si hay que colocar algun filtro.(en este circuito no e colocado el puente de diodos para obtener tension continua, pero deberia llevarlo, ya que es cc lo que deseo obtener).


----------



## fernandob

da la impresion de que NO LEEN !!!!!!!!!!!

este tipo de fuentes y me refiero a la de triac que basicamente es un dimmer es algo , digamso que para ser usada como fuente TEORICA.
si, teorica.
por que de practica no tiene nada , lean mas atras, o mejor, piensen un poco .
para ahorrarse un miserable transformador ...digamso de 100mA o de 250mA o sea d elos mas chicos que hay *estan diseñando una fuente "ruleta rusa" .* 

piensen un poco por que le puse ese nombre .
acaso no quieren en lo mas minimo la aplicacion ?? o sea el circuito que van a alimentar ??
si vuestro objetivo es presentarlo en una feria yque la gente la mire de lejo s:
ok 

si vuestro objetivo es usarla en vuestros hermosos diseños, en vuestros circuitos que tanto esfuerzo les han dado 

piensen un poco cheeeee.........


----------



## ferchito881217

A decir verdad aqui en Mexico sale mucho muy barato conseguirse uno de esos cargadores chafas que permiten conectar algun dispositivo USB, yo intente crear una fuente con Zener para alimentar un circuito "sensor de luz" (de esos que prenden las luces del jardin en automatico) y la verdad me salio caro el chistesito entre diodos, soldadura resistores y uno que otro led para saber que esta encendido el dispositivo, luego me entere que el cargador chafa lo venden en el centro a 30 pesitos en una cajita,
mas que suficiente una fuente de 5 volts para cualquier proposito sin transformador con pcb y todo funciona bien para experimentos e inventos con adaptaciones caseras, pero no esta de más que le echen una mirada a uno de esos cargadores por dentro, se sorprenderian de la sencillez y funcionalidad, dense una vuelta por las chacharitas y encuentren lo que necesitan. hasta de alli salen ideas geniales!


----------



## kal00

Has abierto uno de esos cargadores? Cómo le hacen para regular? Si usan un zener de 5.1v sería posible desoldarlo y cambiarlo por uno de 12v, así ya tendrías una fuente de 12v y hasta 800mA como algunos cargadores de celulares.


----------



## ALE777

Estimados amigos:
                  Estoy diseñando un circuito para activar un Led con un transistor, usando una fuente fria...en TEORIA (en el Livewire) TODO ANDA BIEN...pero cuando arme el circuito, y lo probe, de la resistencia limitadora (1K) del zener empezo a "salir humo"...la cambie por una mas grande (creo que 2W) y tambien "sale humo"...les adjunto el archivo .lvw para que lo vean, voy a hacer la fuente por separado, a ver si los valores de corriente y tension estan bien...el Zener es de 9.1V. 0,5W... Les comento que con la LDR "a oscuras" el LED Amarillo ni prendio...


----------



## principiantetardio

ALE777 dijo:


> Estimados amigos:
> Estoy diseñando un circuito para activar un Led con un transistor, usando una fuente fria...en TEORIA (en el Livewire) TODO ANDA BIEN...pero cuando arme el circuito, y lo probe, de la resistencia limitadora (1K) del zener empezo a "salir humo"...la cambie por una mas grande (creo que 2W) y tambien "sale humo"...les adjunto el archivo .lvw para que lo vean, voy a hacer la fuente por separado, a ver si los valores de corriente y tension estan bien...el Zener es de 9.1V. 0,5W... Les comento que con la LDR "a oscuras" el LED Amarillo ni prendio...



Hola *ALE777* no he tenido tiempo de analizar tu circuito pero te mando algo similar que a mi me funciono de maravillas en varios proyectos que aun funcionan


----------



## ALE777

Hola amigos/as!
        Aqui les muestro el circuito del "fotocontrol de Led" que deje mas arriba, hecho en Protoboard...use una bateria 9V, asi que el problema de porque no funcionaba debe estar en la "Fuente fria"...la corriente de consumo es de 20 mA...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8M1F7-g6_Y


----------



## Nilfred

Te comento que bajé el .rar para ver si te podía ayudar, pero no tengo el livewire.
Podrías recibir ayuda de mas gente si posteas una captura gráfica de tu circuito.
A simple vista te diré que el zener esta en corto.
¿Sabias que los LEDs pueden usarse a la vez como sensores de luz?


----------



## pedro caceres julca

hola a esa fuente sin transformador....le puedo poner como componentes dispositivos de potencia ya sea scr,bobinas,triac,diac,.-...no se otra cosa pero dispositivos de potencia


----------



## Fogonazo

pedro caceres julca dijo:


> hola a esa fuente sin transformador....le puedo poner como componentes dispositivos de potencia ya sea scr,bobinas,triac,diac,.-...no se otra cosa pero dispositivos de potencia


Puedes conectarle lo que se te antoje con salvedades:
Siempre que el consumo NO exceda el valor calculado NI sea inferior a un valor mínimo.
Siempre que NO se requiera que alguno de los polos se conecte a chasis, ya que la salida de este tipo de fuente de alimentación NO se encuentra aislada de la red domiciliaria de distribución eléctrica.

Un DIAC no es un dispositivo de potencia.


----------



## ALE777

Estimados amigos:
               probe el circuito que les habia comentado mas arriba, esta vez con la fuente sin transformador. Les dejo una imagen del circuito de la fuente y del sencillo circuito para activar los LEDs (No los subi en LIVEWIRE porque no todos lo tienen):







La fuente que use es la nº1 (la de arriba), pero luego de unas horas de uso, el resistor limitador de 1K (use uno de 1/2W) se quemaba...(era muy chica? en la simulacion la potencia no alcanzaba el 1/2W!!!)
El circuito de los leds activado por LDR es el siguiente:






(En este dibujo el circuito esta siendo alimentado por la fuente nº2, la del puente de diodos)
Debido a que el capacitor de 2,2 microfaradios (Como se hace para poner la letra "mu"?) me ocupa mucho espacio (mi problema ademas es ese, el espacio!), vi la fuente que esta en el pdf de microchip (creo que este pdf ya fue puesto muchas veces en el foro, pero no esta de mas repetir el link: http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00954A.pdf) que usa solo una resistencia y un puente de diodos (la fuente nº2 en mi dibujo).
En la simulacion, todo anda OK, ademas, para disminuir el posible tamaño de las resistencias, decidi dividirlas en dos, y duplicando el valor en relacion a la original de microchip, haciendo que la corriente bajara un poco, y permitiera el uso de resistencias de 5W cada una...
Ahora bien, si armo esta fuente (nº2), ustedes que opinan, no tendre un "fogonazo"? (nada que ver con el moderador!!!), esta fuente andara mejor que la capacitiva resistiva?
Espero sus gratas respuestas...
                                          cuando la haga subire videos...saludos!!!


----------



## Nilfred

En el primer circuito C2 está de mas. Dale mas tiempo a la simulación, dejala corriendo 1 hora y vas a ver como arde R2 debido a la tensión acumulada en C2.
La entrada se dibuja a la izquierda, la salida a la derecha, arriba los componentes con tensiones mas altas y abajo la tierra. No dibujaste ninguna tierra, la simulación no debería funcionar hno:
Para 20mA 330nF sobra (a 50Hz) ¿Para que pones 2,2µF (ahí tenes la "µ") si vas a limitar la corriente mas tarde con R2?
¿Oíste hablar de XC?
El zener que sea de 1W y con disipador, cosa que al estar apagado el circuito los 20mA van al zener.


----------



## ALE777

Estimado Nilfred:
                   gracias por tu pronta respuesta, y por la "µ"...SI, se lo que es la Reactancia Capacitiva, y la Reactancia Inductiva, y como se calculan...en cuanto a la simulacion, el Livewire es muy basico, no creo que acuse "fuego" luego de un tiempo de espera...el capacitor de 2,2 µF le di ese valor porque con uno de 0,47µF los LEDs casi ni encendian, lei en este post (no me acuerdo en que numero de pagina) que aumentar el valor de C1 aumenta la corriente, cosa que comprobe en Livewire...tengo entendido que C2 es el capacitor de filtro, como en una fuente comun, y que el capacitor mas chico (C3) servia para estabilizar mejor la tension...el esquema es similar al que aparece en la hoja Excel bajo el titulo "Minifuente.xls" de este post, fijate que alli tambien se usan 2 capacitores..
No use la configuracion de microchip (un zener en paralelo y un solo diodo en serie) porque, segun creo (y comprobe al hacer la simulacion) el diodo en serie provoca una caida de tension a la salida (mira la imagen que saque de la hoja de microchip, y de paso, abajo a la derecha (Ecuacion 3) esta la formula de la XC (Reactancia Capacitiva):






hice la prueba de poner "ground" (tierra) a la fuente, y no hubo cambios, anda igual. Ademas, en un circuito como en los fotocontroles comunes que encienden las luces mediante un fotodiodo y un rele, estan totalmente encapsulados en una cajita de plastico, o sea, aislados de tierra, y andan...
No sabia de las convenciones de los circuitos, ademas, como lo hice para un proyecto personal, no me detuve a seguir convenciones, la proxima vez que suba circuitos me cuidare que respete las normas...
En cuanto a la segunda fuente, en la hoja de microchip aseguran que es mejor, y que se puede obtener hasta un 141% mas de corriente, es mas estable la tension de salida, y la eficiencia es mayor...por la poca cantidad de componentes (solo un puente de diodos WM10 de 1,5A, una resistencia de potencia, un diodo zener y un capacitor electrolitico) me parece que esta fuente es mejor...la voy a armar y cuando la pruebe, subo videos...gracias por tu atencion!!!


----------



## Nilfred

Todos los circuitos tienen 2 capacitores, salvo el tuyo que tiene 3.
Nada justifica la resistencia en serie, limitadora de corriente, que pusiste.
La corriente se duplica usando puente completo.


----------



## ALE777

En respuesta a _porque_ esta fuente tiene 3 capacitores, mira la pagina 1 de este post(el archivo "minifuente.rar"). Vas a ver que alli tambien se usan 3 capacitores, y NO 2...
en cuanto a lo que decis que "la resistencia serie no tiene sentido", mira lo que opina otro de los moderadores de ESTE foro, "Fogonazo", en el post #*5* y  #7
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulada-zener-tres-salidas-12762/#post73234

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulada-zener-tres-salidas-12762/#post73257

Tengo entendido que la resistencia serie que esta inmediatamente antes del diodo zener es un parte _esencial_ del circuito, sin la cual el diodo no podria regular bien la tension. 
hay un articulo de wikipedia que explica el principio con sencillez:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regulador_de_tensión

Hoy ya compre los componentes y voy a armar las dos fuentes, en mi protoboard, y despues les cuento...


----------



## ALE777

Estimados amigos/as:
          Hice el Control con LDR cuyas imágenes y circuitos puse unos mensajes mas arriba. Lo arme en mi protoboard, y anduvo muy bien. Lo curioso de esto es que en la simulación, la resistencia limitadora serie del zener (yo use una de 330R 2W, en lugar de la de 1K que esta en el circuito original) la diferencia de tensión en esta resistencia era de unos 7V, 21mA, pero en el circuito real, medí una tensión de 18V, 65mA...creo que Nilfred tiene razón en cuanto a su sugerencia de usar un capacitor mas chico, en lugar del de 2,2 µF que le puse, esto es debido a que en el Livewire con un capacitor mas chico los 3 Leds ni encendían...voy a reemplazar el capacitor de 2,2 µF por otro mas chico, a ver si baja un poco la corriente, y no recarga tanto a la resistencia limitadora, que al tocarla calentaba bastante...
  Los componentes que use en la fuente son:1 capacitor 2,2 microfaradios de poliéster,
1 Resistencia 47 R, 7W (no tenia una mas chica!),
2 Diodos 1N4007,
1 Capacitor electrolítico de 220 microfaradios, 50V,
1 Resistencia 330 R, 2W,
1 Zener 9,1V, 1W,1 Capacitor electrolítico 100 microfaradios, 25V.
Para el fotocontrol, use un transistor BC337, una LDR 5-10K,
Una resistencia (para la base) de 2,2K,
Y una resistencia de 100K (conectada entre los leds y la resistencia de 2,2K).
Y 3 Leds amarillos, de 3mm.
Pero creo que una imagen vale mas que 1000 palabras, y por eso aquí les dejo el video de la prueba:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJNPX05pqFY


Espero les haya gustado...saludos!!!


----------



## palotronix

Hoooola amigos, no leí los ultimos comentarios pero digo:

En la escuela veiamos seguridad eléctrica para la gente, y una corriente de 20mA Puede ser LETAL.

Por eso, tengan en cuenta la resistencia que hay entre los dedos y tierra, (hay mecanicos que tienen una capa de dureza en la piel que los aisla perfectamente de los 220v).

Y por cierto una corriente muy inferior a 20mA se siente bastante. A veces recibimos "una patada" y fueron pocos mA.

salud


----------



## Nilfred

Vos estas mezclando (mal) esta fuente con el regulador de zener, que nada tiene que ver acá.
Fijate el post #2 de ESTE hilo: Esas son las 2 fuentes de las que hablamos, la de puente completo da mas corriente.
De casualidad no te mataste cuando tocaste el LDR con el dedo, iba a ser poco didáctico.


----------



## fernandob

en realidad basta con que abran una fotocelula de las que tienen salida arelay Y LA ANALICEN, no solo la miren 2 minutos, LA ANALICEN DE VERDAD.
o tambien un automatico de luces, de los de 3 cables ......no saben cuantas cosas que NO se han puesto en este foro podrian descubrir.

pero no, al parecer quieren que les digan todo aca, yque les pongan circuitos para armar.
y porfian de los consejso que les dan.

tomense un recreo y dediquen unos $$ a comprar algo y a hacer pruebas (1 semanita) .
y a ANALIZAR los circuitos

cambio un poco: si se ponen a leer lo que YA HAY PUESTO y mientras tanto a *hacer pruebas* descubririan unas cuantas cosas .


----------



## ALE777

Nilfred dijo:


> Vos estas mezclando (mal) esta fuente con el regulador de zener, que nada tiene que ver acá.
> Fijate el post #2 de ESTE hilo: Esas son las 2 fuentes de las que hablamos, la de puente completo da mas corriente.
> Lástima que no te mataste cuando tocaste el LDR con el dedo, iba a ser bastante didáctico.


me parece que vos en lugar de ser moderador, deberias ser *moderado*...
y ademas, a los que dicen que hay que leer una semanita...tambien les respondo: respeten a quienes *hacemos*, y probamos, experimentamos...no solo se dediquen a criticar destructivamente el esfuerzo de otros por aprender, y no se crean que por opinar los coloca en un (falso) trono en donde se creen los dioses de la electronica...
quiero agregar algo mas: quiero que me expliques con ecuaciones y hechos como es eso de que "si no esta conectado a tierra no iba a funcionar..."
ah! creo que hay un video arriba que te tira "por tierra" tus "opiniones"...
                                                         saludos...

  les dejo un pensamiento, para que lo lean "una semanita", lo estudien, y lo apliquen (si es que quieren):
        "las grandes obras de las instituciones,
            las sueñan los santos locos,
              las ejecutan los practicos realistas,
                 las disfrutan los afortunados ocasionales,
*las critican los tontos sin remedio..."*


----------



## Nilfred

"SPICE" necesita un valor conocido de tensión de donde agarrarse para calcular el resto, se estila que sea 0v, GND, tierra o como quieras llamarla. Puede ser que tu simulador no lo exija, no tengo la última palabra en eso.
"El video" no me gusta. El tema de por si es sensible. Conectarlo con cables pelados a 220v, tocar la LDR con el dedo ¿Con que necesidad? Que hayas sobrevivido no implica que otros que van a seguir tu ejemplo lo hagan. Muy mal desde el punto de vista didáctico, es mas útil como ejemplo de lo que no hay que hacer. Si podes hacelo de vuelta con esos 2 detalles cambiados: no te digo nada.
"Tu circuito" aparte de la fuente no me interesa, no es tópico de este hilo.
"Tu fuente" tiene una resistencia y un capacitor de más, podes dejarlos o sacarlos. Los chinos los sacarían de una para ahorrar costos. Pero no somos chinos, no tiene caso seguir discutiendo.


----------



## cristiantuerca

Che estuve viendo el PDF de microchip que subieron en el primer post y me parece que hay un errrrrrrrrrrrror grrrrrrrrrrrrandote! Tal vez en esas ecuaciones intentan hacer una aproximación, pero no me convence...
Dicen que la reactancia capacitiva es igual a Xc= 1 / ( 2 * Pi * frec * C)
Hasta ahí todo bien...
PERO.. después ponen que la reactancia capacitiva del capacitor C1 se suma con la resistencia R1
Hasta donde yo sabía, no se suman directamente reactancias y resistencias puras, ya que son dos vectores perpendiculares.. Para hallar la impedancia resultante de la serie R-C se debe utilizar el teorema de pitágoras, es decir que la impedancia es 
Zequiv= raiz cuadrada de (R1 al cuadrado + Xc1 al cuadrado)

Si usamos los valores que estan en el esquema R1= 470 Ohm; C1=0,47uF a 50Hz --> Xc1= 6772.55 Ohm
Con la formula del PDF (QUE ESTA MAL) la Impedancia nos da Z=7245,55 Ohm
Usando el teorema de pitagoras para hallar la impedancia (QUE ESTA BIEN) Z=6788,84 Ohm

No es mucha diferencia en este caso, pero *SIEMPRE hay que hacer las cosas bien*
Saludos


----------



## ALE777

Estoy de acuerdo con Cristiantuerca,  como la reactancia (e impedancia) atrasan / adelantan la corriente respecto de la tension, y _modifican_ el vector fase, para calcular BIEN la impedancia introducida, hay que sumar *vectorialmente*, no algebraicamente, por lo tanto, el teorema de pitagoras es lo correcto...
En cuanto a lo demas, como dice el "maestro" Zavalla...no pienso alimentar (o servir de alimento) a los Trolls...pero para que no queden dudas, la LDR se puede tocar SIN PELIGRO, porque esta conectada DESPUES del zener, o sea, a unos 9V (es mas, ni siquiera hace falta tocarla, solo taparla), caso contrario, yo hubiera advertido de esto...
Y desearle la muerte a alguien, no me parece muy "moderado"... 
               Me parece que falto un pedido de disculpas, ademas de pedir "bajar un cambio"...


----------



## Eduardo

ALE777 dijo:


> ... como la reactancia (e impedancia) atrasan / adelantan la corriente respecto de la tension, y _modifican_ el vector fase, para calcular BIEN la impedancia introducida, hay que sumar *vectorialmente*, no algebraicamente, por lo tanto, el teorema de pitagoras es lo correcto...


En el documento de Microchip lo que se pone es nada mas que una aproximacion, porque la corriente que entrega esa fuente para un condensador dado, disminuye a medida que aumenta la tension de salida.
De cualquier manera, como en las aplicaciones comunes, la tension de salida es mucho menor que la de linea y la resistencia usada es bastante menor que Xc, se puede usar tranquilamente cualquiera de las expresiones.  
Sobre todo porque a la hora de dimensionar el capacitor hay que "pasarse un poco".

Aunque Microchip la habria pifiado menos aproximando directamente por VHFrms/Xc.



> ...pero para que no queden dudas, la LDR se puede tocar SIN PELIGRO, porque esta conectada DESPUES del zener, o sea, a unos 9V (es mas, ni siquiera hace falta tocarla, solo taparla), caso contrario, yo hubiera advertido de esto...


Como no estuve seguiendo este hilo no estoy seguro de cual circuito terminaste armando. Los de media onda dependen de como los conectaste al enchufe y los de onda completa te patean siempre.

Si bien lo mas convincente seria que te descalces y toques los contactos del LDR para dos posiciones del enchufe => mejor hace lo mas prudente que es en el circuito simulado, pone una resistencia de 5K (simulando una persona descalza )  con un extremo a un pin del LDR y el otro siempre al neutro de linea.
Medi la corriente por la esa resistencia para los dos casos de conexion a linea.

Tene en cuenta que ~1mA es el umbral de percepcion, 30mA es una buena patada (salta el disyuntor) y arriba de 30mA ya hay riesgo de muerte.


----------



## Nilfred

pedro caceres julca dijo:


> hola a esa fuente sin transformador....le puedo poner como componentes dispositivos de potencia ya sea scr,bobinas,triac,diac,.-...no se otra cosa pero dispositivos de potencia


SCR NO
bobinas si, es ideal para un relé.
TRIAC NO
DIAC depende, o mejor NO
¿Leíste la primera parte del hilo? No te sirve para controlar otros dispositivos conectados a la red domiciliaria. Salvo que lo optoacoples (MOC3041)


----------



## kal00

Una pregunta que siempre me ha llamado la atención: 

¿Qué diferencia hay entre los capacitores _X2_ y los de _Poliester_ para su uso en fuentes sin transformador? Supuestamente son mejores los _X2_ cierto? Pero yo no he conseguido en ningún lado y las fuentes sin transformador que he armado les pongo capacitores de _Poliester_ y me andan bien...


*X2:*






*Poliester/Mylar:*


----------



## Eduardo

X1,X2...Y1,Y2...   se refiere a que soportan picos de tension por encima de 
su tension maxima nominal.


----------



## kal00

Entonces si el capacitor X2 es de 200v por ejemplo, soportara un pico de hasta 500v? (Solo por decir un número para ponerlo de ejemplo). Tengo 120vAC en mi casa pero usualmente por lo que llegue a pasar compro capacitores (poliester) de 600vAC, no hay problema entonces cierto?

PD. Es la única diferencia?

Gracias!


----------



## Eduardo

kal00 dijo:


> Entonces si el capacitor X2 es de 200v por ejemplo, soportara un pico de hasta 500v? (Solo por decir un número para ponerlo de ejemplo). Tengo 120vAC en mi casa pero usualmente por lo que llegue a pasar compro capacitores (poliester) de 600vAC, no hay problema entonces cierto?
> 
> PD. Es la única diferencia?
> 
> Gracias!



 Los picos son mas altos. 
Pero busquemos el numero con google:

_ Classes X1, X2, and Y were originally defined by the IEC in IEC 60384-14.  CENELEC has adopted EN 132400 (technically equivalent to, but structurally different from IEC 384-14 2nd edition), which now defines seven classes of line-filter capacitors.  Class X1 capacitors are impulse tested to 4 kV (higher for capacitors over 1.0 uF).  Class X2 capacitors are impulse tested to 2.5 kV (higher for capacitors over 1.0 uF).  Class Y1 capacitors are impulse tested to  8 kV, and Class Y2 are impulse tested to 5 kV.  Classes X3, Y3, and Y4 are for lower-voltage capacitors, none of which are presently called up in safety standards.  Other impulse tests also apply.  These include a 1000 hour endurance test during which the capacitor is subjected to a continuous overvoltage condition, plus periodic 1000 VAC spikes, and a flammability test during which the capacitor is hit with a series of transients while under rated voltage.  Capacitors conforming to IEC60384-14 normally also conform to EN132400, and vice versa, and should be accepted in all                              European countries.
_
Segun eso, X2 son picos de 2500V


----------



## kal00

Oh muy bien ahora veo, los Y1 serían los más "robustos" logrando hasta 8000V. Trataré de conseguirlos ya que si serían una buena adición de seguridad. Estos capacitores protegen la fuente de esos picos de voltaje? O solo al capacitor? Y qué pasa si pongo uno normal de poliester y tengo un pico grande? Explota?

Gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Eduardo

No protege de nada, simplemente ante un pico de tensión no se arruina el capacitor.

Si pones uno de polyester común, el pico soportado será menor y se te perfora el dieléctrico ==> pasa a ser un cortocircuito.
Pero como las fuente sin trafo *deben* llevar una R en serie para limitar la corriente de conexión. En caso de ponerse el C en corto, se quema la resistencia.


----------



## kal00

Y quemada la resistencia funciona como un circuito abierto cierto? Dejando los demás componentes del circuito intactos... como transistores, 555, etc...

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## fernandob

Nopi nipi...............pss:

hace mucho tenia que hacer pruebas de resistencias de carbon, para un tema en el que estaba, y como es logico y ante la duda vuestra DEBERIAN preguntar menos y usar menso el simulador y ENSUCIARSE UN POCO LAS MANOS.
fue asi que cuando me llego la hora de verificar que pasaba con las resistencias de carbon cuando soportan soprepotencias descubri que NO se abren asi de facil como una loca barata.

las pruebas las hice con R de 1/4 w y con R de 2w .
si la potencia excede muchisimo el valor nominal, pues, ni tiempo , simplemente la R explota .
pero si la pot. excede en valores de 4 a 10 o 20  veces el valor nominal pues que cuanto mayor mas rapido ocurrira lo siguiente:

perdida de colores.
humo
el cuerpo se pone al rojo 
se estabiliza asi 
SE PONE EN CORTO 
y luego se abre.

claro, segun cual sea la fuente de poder el hecho de que se ponga en corto a vecs redunda en una sobrecorriente aun mayor.

pero bueno, las R . creo yo que son baratas y no son una especie protegida, asi que , si las dudas no les dejan dormir:
a probar !!!!!!!!!!!!!
acaso no les gusta hacer humo y chispas ????

ADEMAS : no se pierdan , no se vayan de contexto, si tenes miedo por el capacitor ese que hace de Xc compra uno de 400v en vez de el de 250v .
imaginate, pensa un poco :
estas en tu casa con tu aparatito pedorro que usa fuente a capacitor, y viene un ataque ET con rayos gamma UV de alta frecuencia asi que recibiras en la linea unos 5000v .
crees que importa que le pase a esa plaquetita ?? 
mas te preocupara la heladeera , que si se rompe no cenas.
o el reproductor de DVD y la TV que te quedas sin peliculas XXX .
o la compu, que te quedas sin entrar al foro.
en fin.
uno tienen en cuenta el tema de sobretensiones a niveles logicos, esos C - que soportan picos de variso Kv son para otros usos.

la electronica es mas clara, no hay que preocuparse por Kv misteriosos.
dale tranquilo que la cosa funciona ok.


----------



## Nilfred

¿Y el riesgo de incendio? No digo de la plaquetita sino de toda la casa.
Tenemos resistencias de carbón, film de metal y alambre enrollado. Las últimas andan mejor como fusible.
Oigo hablar de las resistencias tipo fusible, que no es lo mismo que los fusibles tipo resistencia, pero a la hora de comprar una, nadie sabe. ¿Donde compro?


----------



## fernandob

si nilfred, hay que tener en cuenta eso.
no solo como protecciones se usan fusibles d edistintos tipos, tambien se usan metodos de contencion , como ser el simple pero importante tipo de gabinete y incluso resina en donde corresponda.
p


----------



## kal00

fernandob dijo:


> ADEMAS : no se pierdan , no se vayan de contexto, si tenes miedo por el capacitor ese que hace de Xc compra uno de 400v en vez de el de 250v .
> imaginate, pensa un poco :
> estas en tu casa con tu aparatito pedorro que usa fuente a capacitor, y viene un ataque ET con rayos gamma UV de alta frecuencia asi que recibiras en la linea unos 5000v .
> crees que importa que le pase a esa plaquetita ??
> mas te preocupara la heladeera , que si se rompe no cenas.
> o el reproductor de DVD y la TV que te quedas sin peliculas XXX .
> o la compu, que te quedas sin entrar al foro.
> en fin.
> uno tienen en cuenta el tema de sobretensiones a niveles logicos, esos C - que soportan picos de variso Kv son para otros usos.
> 
> la electronica es mas clara, no hay que preocuparse por Kv misteriosos.
> dale tranquilo que la cosa funciona ok.



Jaja ok ya entendí, gracias por tu explicación. Estaba pensando usar un *varistor* para proteger el circuito de esos picos de voltaje. Por los demás electrónicos no me preocupo porque todo están conectados a sus respectivos reguladores. 

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## hersanc

Tienes razon tambien mi querido amigo...lo que pasa es que tambien vienen con corrientes maximas y  dependiendo del rectificador...en la mayoria de la fuentes commutadas el rectificador viene para un maximo de salida de 1Amp y es donde hay que tener cuidado pues el rectificador de entrada viene a suplir toda la corriente del resto de los circuitos..Sin dejar de tener en cuenta que una red local nos da hasta 100 Amperios en puerta de casa y es donde hay que tener cuidado...dependiendo de la carga y consumo de su hogar...cuidado con eso pues es la muerte segura...al menejar los diposotivos directamente..de la red local por eso el uso de fuentes portatiles...


----------



## kiwhilario

Pregunta: en el excel del primer post cuales son las unidades del Condensador C4 y C5.
Son microfaradios, verdad? porque no dice.

Estaría bien usar esta fuente para un interruptor de luz por aplauso? consume aprox 30mA y necesita 12V


----------



## CralosCH

un favor, al simular el voltaje aumenta gradualmente y no para 
como se ace para tener 5vcc????????


----------



## Nilfred

¿Cual circuito hiciste?


----------



## CralosCH

Los dos Primeros de La pag. 1 y tambn necesito una de 9vcc?????
si me puedean ayudar selos agradeceria

ha mi voltaje es 110vac-120vac   
colombia 
gracias


----------



## Electron772

roberto sirigu dijo:


> Hola principiantetardio el circuito lo e encontrado en un libro de física del año 80 y el circuito que mencione como comercial es una copia del mismo no hay ningún problema por copiarlo yo e desmontado dos lampara de leds que funcionan a220 Voltio y 50Hz
> e logrado alimentar un circuito de mayor  carga cambiado el condenador al entrada dela 220 y poco mas, es muy versátil hay mucho productos que usa el mismo principio cargadores de teléfono móvil , de cámara fotográfica etc.
> Como soy Novato en el foro no se como subir un esquema  cuando puedo lo cuelgo en el foro
> voy a buscar la manera subir el circuito ... saludos
> 
> Este es el sencillo circuito Esta echo a mano con un programa gráfico SALUDOS. Roberto Sirigu
> 
> Este circuito alimenta 20 leds en serie con 60 Volt y 20mA
> como e dicho mas adelante cambiado el condensador es posible utilizarlo para cargas importante claro esta siempre tomando las debidas precauciones
> 
> 4 foto de la lampare de leds



Esta muy interesente este esquema que expone aqui en el sitio,usted cree que se puede bajar el voltage de salida usando un lm7809 o el voltage de salida sigue siendo corriente AC ?.
Espero no le incomode  mi ignorancia pero estoy con esa duda si estas fuentes de voltage sin transformador puedan alimentar circuitos que trabajan con corriente DC. 
Que tenga buen dia .
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Electron772 dijo:


> .....,usted cree que se puede bajar el voltage de salida usando un lm7809 o el voltage de salida sigue siendo corriente AC ?.


Un LM7809 trabaja con corriente continua, solamente.


> Espero no le incomode  mi ignorancia pero estoy con esa duda si estas fuentes de voltage sin transformador puedan alimentar circuitos que trabajan con corriente DC......


*SI* pueden alimentar circuitos de *CC* (*C*orriente *C*ontinua).
Con las debidas precauciones, la tensión de salida *NO* esta aislada de la red eléctrica y *NO* sirven para consumos de corriente "Grandes"


----------



## principiantetardio

CralosCH dijo:


> Los dos Primeros de La pag. 1 y tambn necesito una de 9vcc?????
> si me puedean ayudar selos agradeceria
> 
> ha mi voltaje es 110vac-120vac
> colombia
> gracias



Bueno, como nadie te respondio te cuento que en los simuladores algunas veces no funcionan estas fuentes, depende de como los tengas seteados. Por otro lado yo ya arme varias con el  circuito que viene en zip del primer post y anduvieron bien, fijate que tenes los calculos y todo, solo un poquito de trabajo y te salen. Es para mencionar: CUIDADO ESTAS FUENTES SIEMPRE QUEDAN CONECTADAS A LA LINEA DOMICILIARIA Y SON PELIGROSAS PARA MANIPULARLAS.

Saludos


----------



## Electron772

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un LM7809 trabaja con corriente continua, solamente.
> 
> *SI* pueden alimentar circuitos de *CC* (*C*orriente *C*ontinua).
> Con las debidas precauciones, la tensión de salida *NO* esta aislada de la red eléctrica y *NO* sirven para consumos de corriente "Grandes"



Gracias Fogonazo y a todos los que dieron respuesta a mi pregunta,lo que pasa es que tengo un circuito que activa un reley de 9v CD ,mediante esto enciende un foco cuando llega la noche de 120v corriente AC .Para que el circuito trabaje uso un transformador, pero esto me ocupa mucho espacio y por eso era mi pregunta,porque si se pudiera eliminar el transformador estaria mas que bien.


Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Electron772 dijo:


> Gracias a los que dieron respuesta a mi pregunta,lo que pasa es que tengo un circuito que activa un reley de 9v CD ,mediante esto enciende un foco cuando llega la noche de 120v corriente AC .Para que el circuito trabaje uso un transformador, pero esto me ocupa mucho espacio y por eso era mi pregunta,porque si se pudiera eliminar el transformador estaria mas que bien....


En esa aplicación la fuente sin transformador es "Ideal", ya que NO esta al alcance de que alguien la toque.
Busca de reemplazar el relee por un TRIAC para conseguir mucho menos consumo.


----------



## Electron772

Gracias fogonazo por tu aporte,boy hacer eso que dices y luego les cuento como me fue.
Saludos.


----------



## CralosCH

gra*C*ias principiantetardio
ya lo arme y me anda b*IE*n


----------



## Nuyel

¿y creen que el circuito pueda alimentar unos 2 TL072, TL084 y uA741?

Es que necesito una forma de reducir el voltaje de 24V de el transformador a 12 para operar la parte de preamp y ecualización que un amplificador que estoy diseñando, el transformador es de 24V a 2A y me esta volviendo loco el tema de darle suficiente energía, el resto del circuito es el especificado en los datos del TDA2050 o ¿usar los LM317 y LM337 en paralelo al circuito del amplificador basta para hacerlo de una forma segura?


----------



## Xavyal

Los de la hoja de excel, todos los capacitores son en uF(microfaradios)???


----------



## Nilfred

No, va depende: Los que importan están en nF (nano Faradios)


----------



## Xavyal

segun la hoja de excel capacitor 1 es en micros, los otros 2 capacitores no especifica...

dadoarámetros de entrada	
Alimentación 	120,00
Frecuencia 	60,00
Salida (V) 	5,00
Salida (mA) 	50,00
Rizado (V) 	0,50
Valor R1 (ohm)	41,00

Capacidad C1 (uF)	2,97
Capacidad C4 	450,00
Capacidad C5 	112,50

según tu entonces c4 y c5 es en nanos??


----------



## Nilfred

Según yo, C1 debería estar en nF, C4 y C5 en µF, allá tu si C1 alcanza o supera el µF... Es un mal augurio.


----------



## Xavyal

usando los elementos con sus respectivos valores antes comentados, la resistencia R1 se sobrecalienta y llega al punto de hasta echar humo... sin embargo, si cambio el capacitor c1 por un valor más bajo, ya sea 1 uF o .47 uF trabaja bien por cirto tiempo(5v) y después de algunos minutos me da 3v; llegando a la conclusión de que los cálculos están mal, o alguien me podría decir que es lo que podría estar sucediendo??...

GRACIAS...


----------



## Eduardo

Xavyal dijo:


> usando los elementos con sus respectivos valores antes comentados, la resistencia R1 se sobrecalienta y llega al punto de hasta echar humo...


Está disipando casi 1/2W  ==>  tenés que usar una R de *1W* para no estar tan justo.



> sin embargo, si cambio el capacitor c1 por un valor más bajo, ya sea 1 uF o .47 uF trabaja bien por cirto tiempo(5v) y después de algunos minutos me da 3v; llegando a la conclusión de que los cálculos están mal,


No te confundas, el problema sos vos.

Que estás alimentando?  Con .47u la carga debe ser de menos de 9mA y de menos de 20mA con 1u.


----------



## fernandob

eduardo , puente de 4 diodos el otro dia hice un circuito y me daba 1 uF >>> entre 50 y 60 mA utiles .

los calculos obvio estan mal , pero eso es muy simple , cuando uno hace una fuente de C . simplemente le pones una R= 100 ohms como carga y listo.
si medis que caen .digamos 4v haces asi:

4v /100 ohms = 40 mA 
veras que esa corriente es la que tenes disponible.

si pones una carga con una R equivalente a 300 ohms veas que caen 12v (12/300 = 40 mA) 

pruebenlo y veran que es asi, luego obvio que hay que estabilizar con un Dz o un regulador ya que comprobaran en la practica que la Vsal varia segun la carga y puede ser muy peligroso .

prueben .


----------



## Eduardo

fernandob dijo:


> eduardo , puente de 4 diodos el otro dia hice un circuito y me daba 1 uF >>> entre 50 y 60 mA utiles .
> 
> los calculos obvio estan mal , pero eso es muy simple , cuando uno hace una fuente de C . simplemente le pones una R= 100 ohms como carga y listo.
> si medis que caen .digamos 4v haces asi:
> 
> 4v /100 ohms = 40 mA
> veras que esa corriente es la que tenes disponible.
> 
> si pones una carga con una R equivalente a 300 ohms veas que caen 12v (12/300 = 40 mA)
> 
> pruebenlo y veran que es asi, luego obvio que hay que estabilizar con un Dz o un regulador ya que comprobaran en la practica que la Vsal varia segun la carga y puede ser muy peligroso .
> 
> prueben .



Esto me había quedado colgado.   Revisemos...

La planilla Excel de donde saco los valores la verdad que ni la había mirado, sino que hice una estimación "a ojo" y me parecieron valores correctos (los del capacitor serie para esa corriente de salida. Tené en cuenta Fernando que el ejemplo que vos das es con entrada *220V 50Hz* y lo de Xavyal es *120V 60Hz*.

Comentario
_Una metodología que habría que revisar es la de unificar temas similares en un mismo hilo. 
El problema se dá cuando tienen demasiadas páginas con diferentes conversaciones, y buscar algo se convierte en una pesada lectura secuencial página por página tratando de adivinar donde y cual de todos es el archivo o comentario en cuestión.  
_

Volviendo a esto, mejor arranquemos de cero.

Si se asume un bajo ripple a la salida del rectificador, la expresión teórica de la corriente media de salida es:
*Isal = f*Cs*(2*Vp-Vsal)*  ; para la rectificación de media onda.​y
*Isal = 4*f*Cs*(Vp-Vsal)*  ; para la rectificación de onda completa.​Siendo:
Vp : tensión de pico de línea (√2 * Vrms)
f : frecuencia de línea
Cs : Capacitor en serie
Vsal : tensión a la salida del rectificador.​Que mas o menos coinciden con lo anterior tanto con 120V-60Hz-2.9uF  como con 220V-50Hz-1uF   


De estas expresiones se observan varias cosas:

- Como Vp (311V para 220Vrms y 170V para 120Vrms), para tensiones de salida (Vsal) relativamente bajas (0...30V) *la corriente media de salida (Isal) resulta casi constante*.

- Si la salida del rectificador está en vacío o con poca carga ==> *Vsal subirá y subirá *hasta Vp (onda completa) o 2Vp (media onda).
Así que si la carga no es constante, es obligación limitar la tensión. Lo más común es un zener+R que además me regula la tensión de salida final.

- Para Vsal baja, un mismo capacitor me dá prácticamente el doble de corriente en onda completa  que en media onda ==> Ni hablar de que conviene usar cuando no es necesario un punto común con la línea.


Otro detalle a tener en cuenta es el condensador a la salida del rectificador. Es conveniente que que no sea demasiado grande porque esto representaría un retardo grande (de segundos) en el encendido.
Si Cs es el valor del condensador en serie, entonces el condensador de filtro (Cp) debe ser 
Cp = 100...200 Cs  ; para onda completa
Cp = 200...400 Cs  ; para media onda ​Ojo, con este criterio resulta un ripple moderado ==> No importa mucho porque después viene una R+zener+C que terminan de filtrar.

Hay circuitos publicados donde directamente se pone un zener a la salida del rectificador. Esto no es muy aconsejable porque se necesita agrandar el condensador de filtro y si nos deliramos termina demorando segundos en encender.



Continuará....


----------



## jklemus

esta excelente la fuente para aplicaciones de baja potencia


----------



## Cacho

jklemus dijo:


> esta excelente la fuente para aplicaciones de baja potencia


Y que estén muy bien aisladas del usuario, porque ante cualquier problema te dejan conectado al tomacorriente .


Saludos


----------



## yinyang18

Buenas  Llego un poco tarde al tema, pero ahorita en clases de la U, estudio ing. electrònica, me pidieron que diseñara una fuente sin trafo que generara 300mA para conectarla a un circuito de luz automatica, mi circuito va asì, fuente(AC 120Vrms).... fusible.... switch..... resistencia de 5W de 220 ohm... paralelo de  capacitor de poliester de 2.2uf y resitencia de 1k de 1/2W....en serie a ese paralelo tengo un zener de 12V(aun no se cual usar, creo que seria uno de 5W). en paralelo a ese zener tengo un diodo 1N4001 y en serie a ese diodo un capacitor electrolitico de 3300uf a 50v, quisiera que me ayudaran y me dijeran si hasta ahi todo bien, se que no soy bien objetivo con esya explicacion pero estoy haciendo la simulacion en proteus, pero por cualquier cosa quisiera su opinion, desde antemano gracias salu2


----------



## fernandob

1 --  pone dibujo, si estas en la univ. sabes dibujar.

2 -- 300mA  estas seguro  que son trescientos


----------



## yinyang18

Este es hermano, lo que está encerrado en rojo tengo dudas, esta bien la fuente sin transformador?


----------



## ALENGINEER

Alguien puede decirme donde conseguir capacitores x2 en mexico? No los conocen jaja. Ademas, ¿podria usar cualquier otro tipo de capacitor que no sea x2 para solo hacer demostraciones con el protocolo x10? Gracias


----------



## Xavyal

Eduardo dices que Cp = 200...400 Cs ; para media onda...

en el primer PDF de este tema ponen un Cp de 470uF y un Cs de .47uF, asi que si multiplicamos  400(.47uF):188uF

entonces quien está mal, tu o el PDF???

o alguien me podría decir como afecta el Capacitor en paralelo?, ya se que es un filtro, pero, como afecta en el cto.? como se puede calcular??

GRACIAS!...


----------



## Eduardo

Xavyal dijo:


> Eduardo dices que Cp = 200...400 Cs ; para media onda...
> en el primer PDF de este tema ponen un Cp de 470uF y un Cs de .47uF, asi que si multiplicamos  400(.47uF):188uF
> entonces quien está mal, tu o el PDF???
> o alguien me podría decir como afecta el Capacitor en paralelo?, ya se que es un filtro, pero, como afecta en el cto.? como se puede calcular??


Lo que me estás preguntando está respondido en el mismo mensaje. Leé de vuelta por favor.


----------



## Xavyal

si, que eres tu el que está mal, por que de 188uF a 470uF es algo la diferencia...

alguien me podría ayudar a calcular el Cp?


----------



## fernandob

fijate que mas atras puse como probar para saber que c1 es el necesario.
y referente al otro , al C// , es el de filtro.
filtrado.

si no filtras tenes pulsos .
yo jamas calcule, siempre a ojo.
total, sale lo mismo uno de 100uF que uno de 220uf , o casi.
.

proba, si el circuito funciona bien , listo.

igual, aca en el foro hay un monton de teoria de como calcular eso:

busca fuentes , filtros.
calculo.

Xav: eduardo sabe UN MONTON, yo no mire ese pdf pero si veo que tu duda se refiere a si poner 188 uF o 400 uF .
pues bien , fijate que uno es el doble del otro , y eduardo puso que con eso logras un riple moderado.
no hay C de 250 uF ni de 300uF , de 220 pasas a 470.
no es una cosa , en general critiuca y depende de criterios.


----------



## ingelectrand

buenas amigos soy nuevo en estoy de electronica tengo ahorita un montaje en practica de una fuente de 12v y necesito maximo 1A este es un esquema pero quisiera sugerencia si esta bien


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No es apropiado (es peligroso) usar fuentes sin transformador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nilfred

Totalmente inapropiado para un principiante, estas fuentes se usan en el orden de 20 mA.
Lo tuyo tiene que ser *CON* transformador. No hay vuelta.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

ingelectrand dijo:


> buenas amigos soy nuevo en estoy de electronica tengo ahorita un montaje en practica de una fuente de 12v y necesito maximo 1A este es un esquema pero quisiera sugerencia si esta bien



Hola Amigo, dejame aclararte dos cosas:
1ro. No intentes armar ese circuito, por el simple hecho que terminaras dañando irremediablemente todo. Ademas, estaras aplicando una tension de 160v. a un regulador, que no esta diseñado para tan alta magnitud de tension. Te recomiendo urgte. que revises la ficha tecnica del mismo.
2do. El sistema no esta aislado, ME EXPLICO?, cualquier parte metalica del mismo posee chasis vivo (pues la recomendacion de los otros colegas por el uso del transformador NO ES EN VANO), o dicho de otra manera, puedes terminar electrocutado.


----------



## ingelectrand

nilfred te agradesco el comentario el problema es que en el funcionamiento con tranformador 120v @ 12v 1A incrementa mucho el costo y quiero en lo posible disminuirlo en los led gasto demasiado y veo en el simulado que asi funciona con el tranformador me da unos pulso los led quisiera una sujerencia para el pulseo que muestra el montaje

agradezco los comentarios de seguridad en el comprimido que monte eesta el programa con el diseño que tengo en prueba el problema es el pulseo de los led cualquier sugerencia para disminuirla o en su mejoria eliminarla mucho mejor 
2) notifique que lo primcipal del proyecto es abaratar el costo del transformador en venezuela los componentes electronicos son muy costosos alli esta el porq del 1er diseño


----------



## fernandob

no veo que es lo que usas, en el circuito se ve arriba la rama de 110v abierta, la que va al puente de diodos.
no se si hay un pedazo de capacitor o que ??
alguien me puede decir.

por las respuestas me pareceria que lo manda derecho viejo a 110vca.............pero me parece DEMASIADO ridiculo.




PD: te voy a hacer un cometario, yo trabajo en electronica y en electricidad, ......NO PODES decir alegremente o sentirte justificado diciendo que "lo principal es abaratar costos" como si ese fuese un argumento valido para hacer cualquier cosa.
primero tenes que tener una idea de algo .
aca no has puesto cual sera la aplcacion exacta, ni la forma de el gabinete o envolvente .

yo escucho constantemente a gente que quiere hacer las cosas  MAL  y se justifica en base a sus prioridades o necesidades.........y luego .a veces  .ocurren accidentes......y se hacen lso tontos / estupidos / los que no saben nada / los que ellos no fueron o no sabian .


entonces si pedis un consejo trata de prestar atencion y escuchar.
no te centres solo en lo que queres ver.

te repito, no puedo ver completo el circuito, y la rama de arriba que va de 110vca a el puente esta abierta, no se que pones.
si hay un C. para 1 amper no va y no tenes aislacion.
si lo mndas derecho viejo , pues que me quedo tranquilo que no llegara a tus victimas ..perdon .......clientes .
antes de eso descubriras que tenes que leer mas.

no es mala onda, podes estar en venezuela pero eso no te justifica para hacer oidos sordos a la seguridad y mas si TODOS te estan gritando que NO VA.

( leiste todo este tema desde el principio )


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El circuito parpadea porque el voltaje de entrada debe ser mínimo 14v para que funcione el regulador.
Tu voltaje de entrada no llega a 14v.

El simulador hace parpadear los LEDs, para indicarte algo no está bien.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ingelectrand

gracias elaficionado ya tengo una idea de donde comenzar hacer los cambios

fernandob donde tu dices que esta abierto va un fusible pero al momento de copiar la imagen no me fije q no lo hABIA COPIADO por eso sale como si estubiera abierto la rama que viene de la red electrica


----------



## fernandob

lo dicho:
si el simulador te dice que funciona dale nomas.

anteojos protectores y listo.

dale que no hay mejor maestro *que la vida real* para los sordos.


----------



## ingelectrand

te agradezco fernandob no me hago el sordo y ya monte el montaje como fue previsto con su transformador te lo explico es un fluorecente a base de led lo primero que entregue la mayor cantidad de lumens que soporte los led sin disminuir su vida y segundo que no sobrepase los costo de uno hecho ya por fabrica en lo posible tratar de que este dentro de esos rango por eso uso esa palabra de disminuir costo no es por hacer las cosas mal es por encontrar en lo posible lo que me estan pidiendo

a y cuando digo que ya lo monte es referido al montaje pero en el foro para que vean lo que he montado

aqui esta la imagen para lo que no puedan abrir el programa


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No te aconsejo no usar transformador. Pero, mira ésto: 

LAMPARA DE LEDs.pdf
Ver el archivo adjunto 84755

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob

ingelectrand dijo:


> ty segundo que no sobrepase los costo de uno hecho ya por fabrica


 
analiza lo que estas haciendo y donde estas parado.
te lo digo bien .
estas compitiendo con una linea de produccion y encima para ser mas barato..... cosa dificil y desgastante.
en este rubro como ya se hablo alguna vez es una carrera que solo te desgastara.





no podes poner la foto en jpg. yo no puedo abrir el rar.


----------



## ingelectrand

fernandob te la pongo mañana estaba intentando pero es muy grande y no me deja ingresarla al foro y esta bien t comentario no es el caso de competircomprendo lo que me quieres decir pero eso son los requisito que me piden por eso te escribi mi comentario porq no crees tu si salen mas barato ya hecha preferible te las compras y te ahorras tiempo y dinero

el aficionado gracias por los link ya los habia leido por lo que veo en estas clase de montaje no entregan mucha corriente unos pocos de miliamperios si tienes unas sugerencia de algo de esto que pueda entregar mas de 250mA en esta modalidad ejemplo estos montaje de fuentes sin transformador te lo agradezco mucha gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Nilfred

3 x 6 x 4 = 72 LEDs
Ponelos todos en serie, no entendí si son los comunes de 20 mA o los piraña de 40 mA, ahí si va la fuente sin trafo sin drama.
Si, definitivamente van a titilar a 100 Hz. Imperceptible para el ojo humano, no así para una cámara PAL.
Ya que son múltiplo de 4, podes hacer el puente de diodos con los LEDs.
Fijate de intercalar este Supertex CL1 para mayor seguridad. En ese mismo datasheet tenes el circuito.

Este tema es en realidad el otro de LED a 220, cuando lo encuentre muevo esto para allá  o al averno

Dividí ya la foto en 2 para que la vea fernandob.


----------



## fernandob

claro, si es un aparato tipo linterna o luz de emergencia todo en gabiente de pvc y de doble aislacion.
o sea que solo sale el enchufe y nada mas, la bateria recargable es INTERNA y no de facil acceso (nada de una puertita para cambiarla facil) .
en ese caso SI PODES olvidarte de la aislaciond e un trafo.
por que nada es accesible al usuario.

igual, la duracion se va a ir un poco al tacho, por que si queres AHORRAR entonces haces tiras LARGAS de leds , pero la contra de eso es que cuando un led palme se te apaga una de esas tiras que es un alto porcentaje de luces.

creo que en ese caso tendrias que jugar con un cierto criterio:
si haces tiras de series largas entonces tirate a NO exitar a los leds al limite, viste eso que escribiste de que queres exitar a lso leds lo maximo posible para que den luz..........bueno, salvo que uses leds de ua marca muy reconocida y que exista una datashhet muy precisa la cosa sera un poco a ojo.......

un equipo que brilla como la gran siete sera una buena publicidad AL PRINCIPIO .........
pero un equipo que se quema pronto sera una mala publicidad luego de un tiempito .


----------



## Nuyel

Una pregunta siguiendo la estupidez de conexión directa con el puente a la linea de 120Vac, sin contar el 7812 (que seguramente hace puff) esto sacaría como unos peligrosos 170Vcc y sin limitante en la corriente (pobre condensador que va recibir un duro golpe y el que lo toque también XD) entonces digamos que hipotéticamente hago esa tontería, si los LEDs son de 3,3Vcc a 3,7Vcc de 20mA y pongo digamos unos 50 LEDs en serie con una resistencia de digamos 500Ω ¿funcionaria?, me imagino que los LEDs morirán rápido.
No es que lo haga por que la verdad solo me interesa hacer una lampara LED para mi escritorio y tengo un trafo de 9Vac con Tap a 1,2A da hasta de sobra para solo poner unos 10 LEDs (mi vista es muy sensible a la luz y solo la lamparita de mi celular me ilumina lo suficiente XD).

Creo que la fuente sin transformador desperdicia energía (la que no usa se tiene que gastar de alguna forma y usando el Zener toda se va por ahí) así que no lo intenten para un circuito de alto consumo ya que gastará más en electricidad que el que fueras a comprar el transformador, creo que si usas 1A en los LEDs gastaría más que usar una bombilla convencional y esta saldría más barata cuando se muera el filamento XD


----------



## joelexel

Gracias hacia mucho q*UE* buscaba este tipo de fuentes son muy utiles y economicas

Esta muy bueno el xls explicativo y facil de usar lo unico q*UE* no m quedo claro es la unidad de los valores de los condensadores


----------



## merinos7

Hola, yo estoy estudiando ingenieria de electronica y en una asignatura hicimos una plaquita (interruptor crepuscular) con una fuente de alimentación de este tipo, yo me pregunto, si cambiando el zener por un 1N758 que regule a 10V, y polarizándolo correctamente, obtendríamos a la salida 10 V?????


----------



## Fogonazo

merinos7 dijo:


> Hola, yo estoy estudiando ingenieria de electronica y en una asignatura hicimos una plaquita (interruptor crepuscular) con una fuente de alimentación de este tipo, yo me pregunto, si cambiando el zener por un 1N758 que regule a 10V, y polarizándolo correctamente, obtendríamos a la salida 10 V?????



Posiblemente, pero para dar una opinión mas segura habría que conocer tu esquema y el consumo de lo vas a alimentar.


----------



## aier

ola a todos...  aunque me lei todo el hilo tengo todavia la duda de si estas fuentes se pueden utilizar para el control de una bombilla por medio de un rele, ya que un pin de éste va a los 110vAC. adjunto la imagen.


----------



## fernandob

seguro que si.
cuando usas un rele no hay puntos comunes en el circuito , por eso podes aprovechar mas el C y usar puente de 4 diodos, .

si usas un triac no es asi y tenes que usar rectific. de media onda y entonces el c sera mas grande .

mira los dibujos:
el primero es con el uso de un triac, y como el triac es un solo componente fisico tiene una pata que es comun a su gatillado , o sea debe ir a el negativo o comun de la fuente de CC pero tambien a la parte de alterna.


pero por el otro lado el circuito con el rele si miras bien , no es lo importante la fuente, *lo importante es que para el circuito electronico de cc el rele es solo la bobina.*
*el circuito electronico dispara o alimenta ua bobina (el rele) , pero no se entera que eso mueve unos contactos, ya que los contactos estan totalmente separados electricamente.*


----------



## gmendozafiee

PROBE  hacer una fuente de 5v con un corriente de 250ma para alimentar mi dsPIC30F2010, pero no funciono ,empezo a salir chipas  del condensar a la hoar de connectar la linea de 220
,Mi pregunata es si no esta mal alguna ecuacion de tu para el calculo de los dispositivos


QUOTE=MaMu;8289]Aqui les dejo un excelente material para obtener, por ejemplo, una salida de 5V a partir de la red electrica de 220V (o 110V). El mismo, viene con una hoja excel interactiva, con la cual podemos modificar los valores ajustándolos a nuestras necesidades, cabe aclarar que por lo regular este tipo de fuentes entregan corrientes pequeñas < 1 amperio, por lo que si la aplicación demanda corrientes mayores, esta no es una opción. 

Ademas de una nota de aplicacion de microchip donde enseñan a calcularlas.

Saludos.

*PELIGRO:* usted estará manejando corriente de la red electrica por lo que se expone a daños perjudiciales para su salud e integridad fisica. Se recomienda la supervicion de personal tecnico calificado. Si no posee conocimientos suficientes no realice dicho trabajo.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nuyel

gmendozafiee dijo:


> PROBE  hacer una fuente de 5v con un corriente de 250ma para alimentar mi dsPIC30F2010, pero no funciono ,empezo a salir chipas  del condensar a la hoar de connectar la linea de 220
> ,Mi pregunata es si no esta mal alguna ecuacion de tu para el calculo de los dispositivos


 ¿que cálculos usaste? si no pones tus cálculos no se en que estarás mal.
necesitarías un diodo que soporte los 1.25W en consumo mínimo para que lo soporte pero el detalle creo que es con la corriente pico de la linea, quizás esa sobrecargó el diodo y con este muerto todo el voltaje le pasa al capacitor, pero no te recomiendo esta solución con un consumo tan alto, 220V*250mA=55W de consumo para alimentar tu circuito de 1,25W desperdicias mucha energía sin transformador.


----------



## gmendozafiee

use los calculos de tu excel que adjuntastes , los puse a 

Parámetros de entrada	
Alimentación 	220,00
Frecuencia 	60,00
Salida (V) 	5,00
Salida (mA) 	100,00
Rizado (V) 	0,50
Valor R1 (ohm)	50,00

y puse un led de prueva  y empeso salir humo de el,pero esta prendiendo




MaMu dijo:


> Aqui les dejo un excelente material para obtener, por ejemplo, una salida de 5V a partir de la red electrica de 220V (o 110V). El mismo, viene con una hoja excel interactiva, con la cual podemos modificar los valores ajustándolos a nuestras necesidades, cabe aclarar que por lo regular este tipo de fuentes entregan corrientes pequeñas < 1 amperio, por lo que si la aplicación demanda corrientes mayores, esta no es una opción.
> 
> Ademas de una nota de aplicacion de microchip donde enseñan a calcularlas.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> *PELIGRO:* usted estará manejando corriente de la red electrica por lo que se expone a daños perjudiciales para su salud e integridad fisica. Se recomienda la supervicion de personal tecnico calificado. Si no posee conocimientos suficientes no realice dicho trabajo.


----------



## fernandob

lo raro es que estas trabajando con un dspic y buscas esa fuente por lo simple..........




EDIT: 
 tenes un tremendo error de concepto:

MAL: la arme , puse un led, no funciono, salio humo  entonces voy al foro a preguntar, eso es de uno que no sabe nada, no comprendo lo de el dspic.

BIEN : la arme, puse un led, anduvo o no , pero luego puse distintos valore sde resistencias, como carga, vi que pasaba, anote, hice una tabla, observe el comportamiento , me di cuenta de algunas cosas.
luego hice otras pruebas en funcion de lo que note (descubri/ entendi de el comportamiento ) .
ya se como funciona >>> me hice la fuente estable y ya la tengo  .
o sino, me di cuenta de que para esta aplicacion mejor uso otra fuente.


----------



## Nuyel

fernandob dijo:


> lo raro es que estas trabajando con un dspic y buscas esa fuente por lo simple..........




Yo planeo usarla para un temporizador con 555, se trata de unas lamparas destellantes con focos de 100W para un letrero así que solo usaría el 555 activando el opto que activaría el TRIAC para los focos, en mi caso todo el circuito estaría junto al porta foco, en este caso creo que esta fuente no va hacer mucho gasto, pero cuando andan metiendo circuitos muy extensos para aplicaciones muy avanzadas como dices fernandob es un riesgo, se te cae un cable a tierra y salta el diferencial


----------



## fernandob

Nuyel dijo:


> Yo planeo usarla para un temporizador con 555, se trata de unas lamparas destellantes con focos de 100W para un letrero así que solo usaría el 555 activando el opto que activaría el TRIAC para los focos, en mi caso todo el circuito estaría junto al porta foco, en este caso creo que esta fuente no va hacer mucho gasto, pero cuando andan metiendo circuitos muy extensos para aplicaciones muy avanzadas como dices fernandob es un riesgo, se te cae un cable a tierra y salta el diferencial



para eso vale, y el 555 si analizas este tipo de fuente veras que es JUSTO  para ella.

lo que no le veo es el opto , para que un opto si controlas triac ??? 

y lo que dije no es por el riesgo, es por que considero que si anda con un dspic es por que es un bocho que sabe mucho de electronica pero si quiere usar esa fuente para eso y pregunta como pregunta pareceria se r un principiante en esto de la electronica .
y es un poco contradictorio .


----------



## Nuyel

fernandob dijo:


> lo que no le veo es el opto , para que un opto si controlas triac ???


¿pues no se despolariza cuando se invierte la fase? creía que tendría que activarse con un optoaislador con salida a TRIAC, tenia pensado hacer como en el rele de estado solido


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Puedes mostrar el gráfico de tu circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob

ese es un rele de estado solido y una de las csoas que tiene un rele es la aislacion , en el caso de uno mecanico la aislacion la da el que no se tocan la bobina y contactos.

en el caso de el opto es igual pero el enlace es opto .

EN TU CASO vas a usar un circuito con 555 o sea vas  a hacer una fuente, con filtrado y alimentas a el 555 o sea que la salida sera de CC .
y ahi esta la cosa:
disparas el triac con cc .
no hay nada que se despolarice, aunque en tu fuente uses una de solo dos diodos o se auses un semiciclo igual luego filtras y tenes CC digamso constante ,  >>>> el disparo de el 555 es continuo.
mantiene al triac disparado mientras nade un 1 .

fijate que en el foro hay esquemas .



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Puedes mostrar el gráfico de tu circuito.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


 
tenes toda la razon, esa es la pregunta adecuada .


----------



## 426ivan

Como a mi, quizás este topic sirva para otros que estén buscando fuentes sin transformador. Mi respuesta esta orientada a que otros puedan aprovecharla mas que a solucionar el problema que plantea el amigo del DSPIC. El mayor error que yo veo, es que en los cálculos con los cuales plantea realizar la fuente, indica 100mA y luego pide que entregue 250mA. Obviamente el capacitor no está calculado para esa cantidad de corriente y por ende se quema.(esta calculado para 100mA desde el inicio!).


----------



## gerson luis

hola que tal la verdad me interezan realizar fuentes que no requieran de un transformador como lo son las fuentes swichin esta es muy sensilla "esta que has publicado" la has probado ....
es algo logico se pero el zener no se quemaria otra si ubiera un cortocircuito el dispositivo que esta siendo alimentado se dañaria por esa razon en las fuentes swiching se ven siempre trafos de aislamiento . de tpodas manera es buena la informacion .


----------



## mmojc

Amigos, espero que alguin me de una mano, realice este circuito, el cual funciona de maravillas, queria saber si con la fuente que sale en la primer pagina y calculandolo con el excel que trae es posible accionarla y meterla dentro de una cajita cerrada para nunca mas abrir, ya que para costruir este crepuscular y gastarse plata en un transformador de 12 volt no lo veo muy rentable, mi corriente es de 220 volts con 50 mhz. es posible! lei bastante el foro y queria saber si era posible ya que lo hacen en los transformadores comerciales que requieran poco consumo y midiendo con el amperimetro no cosume nada de corriente no llega a los 100ma con el relee activado. gracias!

http://www.neoteo.com/construye-un-interruptor-crepuscular


----------



## Fogonazo

mmojc dijo:


> Amigos, espero que alguin me de una mano, realice este circuito, el cual funciona de maravillas, queria saber si con la fuente que sale en la primer pagina y calculandolo con el excel que trae es posible accionarla y meterla dentro de una cajita cerrada para nunca mas abrir, ya que para costruir este crepuscular y gastarse plata en un transformador de 12 volt no lo veo muy rentable, mi corriente es de 220 volts con 50 mhz. es posible! lei bastante el foro y queria saber si era posible ya que lo hacen en los transformadores comerciales que requieran poco consumo y midiendo con el amperimetro no cosume nada de corriente no llega a los 100ma con el relee activado. gracias!.....



Haciendo *bien* el cálculo debería funcionar, pero, al tener un relee involucrado el cálculo se complica, ya que debes calcular a máximo consumo (Relee activado) y a mínimo (Sin relee).

Si no lo haces así, puede ocurrir que se queme el zener de la fuente al *NO* tener consumo.


----------



## mmojc

Fogonazo dijo:


> Haciendo *bien* el cálculo debería funcionar, pero, al tener un relee involucrado el cálculo se complica, ya que debes calcular a máximo consumo (Relee activado) y a mínimo (Sin relee).
> 
> Si no lo haces así, puede ocurrir que se queme el zener de la fuente al *NO* tener consumo.



y si ponele le pongo un consumo de de un led con una resistencia siempre activa? eso me podria beneficiar?


----------



## Fogonazo

mmojc dijo:


> y si ponele le pongo un consumo de de un led con una resistencia siempre activa? eso me podria beneficiar?



Nop, la *diferencia* de corriente entre ambos estados del relee sigue siendo alta.

Para ver si se va a quemar el zener o no calcula la potencia disipada en los 2 extremos, máximo consumo y mínimo consumo.

Si a mínimo consumo la potencia disipada excede la capacidad del zener, el futuro *NO* será bueno para este.


----------



## mmojc

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nop, la *diferencia* de corriente entre ambos estados del relee sigue siendo alta.
> 
> Para ver si se va a quemar el zener o no calcula la potencia disipada en los 2 extremos, máximo consumo y mínimo consumo.
> 
> Si a mínimo consumo la potencia disipada excede la capacidad del zener, el futuro *NO* será bueno para este.



Ahi andamos mal como hago para calcular la potencia disipada? ponele que el relee activado caonsuma 20 ma y el circuito sin activar el mismo sea de 5ma que deberia hace? eso depende de los wats del zener no?. disculpame pero esto lo hago de hobby y voy cazando cosas a medida de que "rompo" jeje. gracias por tu tiempo!


----------



## principiantetardio

Hola *mmojc* , ese circuito anda muy bien con esta fuente pero sin el rele, yo le puse un triac y lo tengo en varios jardines sin problemas, asi te evitas el consumo alto del rele y la fuente es mas chica.

Suerte


----------



## mmojc

principiantetardio dijo:


> Hola *mmojc* , ese circuito anda muy bien con esta fuente pero sin el rele, yo le puse un triac y lo tengo en varios jardines sin problemas, asi te evitas el consumo alto del rele y la fuente es mas chica.
> 
> Suerte


lo tendrias por ahi? al circuito? ya que no use nunca el triac?, vos lo utilizas a 220 directo? gracias!!!


----------



## principiantetardio

mmojc dijo:


> lo tendrias por ahi? al circuito? ya que no use nunca el triac?, vos lo utilizas a 220 directo? gracias!!!



Bueno, te mando un archivo donde tenes todos los datos .

Suerte


----------



## mmojc

me vas a matar pero no entiendo... el circuito 2 no lo termino de entender es otro circuito nada q ver con el 555 o se complementan los 2? disculpame y garcias!


----------



## principiantetardio

mmojc dijo:


> me vas a matar pero no entiendo... el circuito 2 no lo termino de entender es otro circuito nada q ver con el 555 o se complementan los 2? disculpame y garcias!



JA JA si a mi me matasen cada vez que no entiendo no zafaria ni siendo el Ave Fenix.  

Tenes primero el circuito basico de salida a MOC y Triac que podes activar con una entrada de 5V de donde sea, esto te reemplaza al rele .
Despues tenes un circuito con el 555 y salida a rele donde podes reemplazar el rele por el circuto anterior y deberias agregar la fuente sin trafo (que no te puse porque ya la tenes vos) calculada para 100mA .
Hasta aqui son tres circuitos que tenes que ensamblar entre si.

Despues tenes otro circuito completo que tiene la fuente, el comando pero con un operacional (el 741) para la LDR y la salida por Triac ya todo acopladito y probado con sus valores definitivos , donde lo unico que te puede variar seria en funcion de las tolerancias de los componentes que uses aunque es bastante estable. Este es el que tengo armado y lo puse en un frasco de vidrio para que no me lo ataque la humedad ambiente la salida de cables la hice con un prensacables que compre en la casa de electricidad y selle todo con siliconas.

Espero haber sido mas claro, sino segui preguntandome que no molesta.


----------



## mmojc

principiantetardio dijo:


> JA JA si a mi me matasen cada vez que no entiendo no zafaria ni siendo el Ave Fenix.
> 
> Tenes primero el circuito basico de salida a MOC y Triac que podes activar con una entrada de 5V de donde sea, esto te reemplaza al rele .
> Despues tenes un circuito con el 555 y salida a rele donde podes reemplazar el rele por el circuto anterior y deberias agregar la fuente sin trafo (que no te puse porque ya la tenes vos) calculada para 100mA .
> Hasta aqui son tres circuitos que tenes que ensamblar entre si.
> 
> Despues tenes otro circuito completo que tiene la fuente, el comando pero con un operacional (el 741) para la LDR y la salida por Triac ya todo acopladito y probado con sus valores definitivos , donde lo unico que te puede variar seria en funcion de las tolerancias de los componentes que uses aunque es bastante estable. Este es el que tengo armado y lo puse en un frasco de vidrio para que no me lo ataque la humedad ambiente la salida de cables la hice con un prensacables que compre en la casa de electricidad y selle todo con siliconas.
> 
> Espero haber sido mas claro, sino segui preguntandome que no molesta.



Ahora si, me parece bueno, lo que si las entradas y salidas del circuito ultimo como serian? fase neutro es lo mismo? si varian habria problema?

Otra, el moc se puede usar con 12 volts? porque el circuito que tengo es a 12 volts de salida? o estoy equivacado? el ne555 largan 5volts simpre la pata on-off.-

Supongo que el diodo que va en paralelo con el relee utilizando el moc no haria falta...


----------



## principiantetardio

mmojc dijo:


> Ahora si, me parece bueno, lo que si las entradas y salidas del circuito ultimo como serian? fase neutro es lo mismo? si varian habria problema?
> 
> 
> Yo use como comun el neutro
> 
> 
> Otra, el moc se puede usar con 12 volts? porque el circuito que tengo es a 12 volts de salida? o estoy equivacado? el ne555 largan 5volts simpre la pata on-off.-
> 
> Sipi , solo recalcula la resistencia asociada con el led para no pasarte de corriente
> 
> 
> 
> Supongo que el diodo que va en paralelo con el relee utilizando el moc no haria falta...



Nopo, el diodo se pone en cualquier bobina para contrarestar la fcem que se genera al quitar la alimentacion, y aqui no tenes bobina


----------



## mmojc

Gracias, amigo probaremos y te cuento... Abrazo


----------



## mmojc

amigos, les envio el circuito para ver que estoy haciendo mal, ya que el mismo anda bien con el relee pero con el reemplazo que me plantearon no corta, no quiero armarlo para no romper nada pero veo que no corta cuando corta el relee, asi que no se si es un problema de simulacion o un problema de circuito muchas gracias y espero una mano!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, serias tan amable de subir el circuito en formato imagen, lamentablemente no tengo tu version de LIVE-Wire, Gracias.-





Fogonazo dijo:


> Haciendo *bien* el cálculo debería funcionar, pero, al tener un relee involucrado el cálculo se complica, ya que debes calcular a máximo consumo (Relee activado) y a mínimo (Sin relee).
> 
> Si no lo haces así, puede ocurrir que se queme el zener de la fuente al *NO* tener consumo.



Amigo, Fogonazo, bueno el inconveniente que mencionas puede solucionarse facilmente.
Pues bien, debe añadirse sino se dispone, otro transistor que trabaje en modo inverso al que acciona el rele, de esta manera, al mismo, le damos la tarea de accionar una resistencia que posea el mismo valor ohmico que el devanado del rele, asi el consumo sera constante.


----------



## mmojc

ok voy a pasarlo cuando llegue a casa gracias amigo


----------



## mmojc

Subo el circuito, esta buena la idea del transitor, pero mas estable y durable la opcion del triac con el moc igualmente estaria bueno saber como realizar el otro circuito, se podria poner un transitor igual con una resistencia? pero cambiando la conexion voy a probar tambien.


----------



## fernandob

si , venditos triac, son eternos..........no como un rele .

aunque .........por que sera que cambie mil veces automaticos de luces con triacs, sin embargo los de reles duran un monton 
quizas sea que NO PIENSAN  demasiado ??


----------



## mmojc

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, serias tan amable de subir el circuito en formato imagen, lamentablemente no tengo tu version de LIVE-Wire, Gracias.-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amigo, Fogonazo, bueno el inconveniente que mencionas puede solucionarse facilmente.
> Pues bien, debe añadirse sino se dispone, otro transistor que trabaje en modo inverso al que acciona el rele, de esta manera, al mismo, le damos la tarea de accionar una resistencia que posea el mismo valor ohmico que el devanado del rele, asi el consumo sera constante.



Probe varias formas para conectarlo como dices ya que como dicen es mas resistente con relee, por lo tanto tratare de utilizar la misma, no se como enchufarlo para que cuando no reciba voltaje de la pata 7 active la resistencia lo que logre hacer es que cuando reciba active el otro transitor pero no lo contrario alguien me da una mano?


----------



## fernandob

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, Fogonazo, bueno el inconveniente que mencionas puede solucionarse facilmente.
> Pues bien, debe añadirse sino se dispone, otro transistor que trabaje en modo inverso al que acciona el rele, de esta manera, al mismo, le damos la tarea de accionar una resistencia que posea el mismo valor ohmico que el devanado del rele, asi el consumo sera constante.


o si usan el 555 el cual entrega buena corriente tanto en 1 como en 0.
ya no necesitas ese otro transistor .

si el 555 puede manejar directo un rele (usualmente 30 mA para 12v rele ) para que el T. ese ??

fijate que bien se aprovecha el 555 en esa aplicacion de fuente con C.
1 -- podrian no usar el dz con este esquema , yo por seguridad si lo uso pero de poca potencia , solo para las posibles transiciones .
2 -- en las transiciones uno puede dudar acerca de que pasa, pero en el peor de los casos con este esquema si tengo una carga siempre que sera al serie de el rele + la resistencia .
3 -- pueden tener un problemita inherente al 555 y sus salidas , pero vamos , no voy a andar anticipado lluvia si aun ni se nublo


----------



## mmojc

fernandob dijo:


> o si usan el 555 el cual entrega buena corriente tanto en 1 como en 0.
> ya no necesitas ese otro transistor .
> 
> si el 555 puede manejar directo un rele (usualmente 30 mA para 12v rele ) para que el T. ese ??


El problema no es el transitor si no la diferencia de consumo estando funcionando el relee y no estando funcionando por lo que comentan, quizas se perdio un poco el hilo pero la pregunta inicial era por la fuente sin transformador.



Ahi solucione el tema del transitor, utilice un pnp directamente obteniendo el 0 de la pata 7 para activar la resistencia, cuando esta en estado alto activa el npn y cuando no toma el 0 y activa el pnp esta bien eso? ahora solo queda calcular la resistencia al consumo que tenga el relee para que tenga siempre el mismo consumo. Gracias a todos!





fernandob dijo:


> o si usan el 555 el cual entrega buena corriente tanto en 1 como en 0.
> ya no necesitas ese otro transistor .
> 
> si el 555 puede manejar directo un rele (usualmente 30 mA para 12v rele ) para que el T. ese ??
> 
> fijate que bien se aprovecha el 555 en esa aplicacion de fuente con C.
> 1 -- podrian no usar el dz con este esquema , yo por seguridad si lo uso pero de poca potencia , solo para las posibles transiciones .
> 2 -- en las transiciones uno puede dudar acerca de que pasa, pero en el peor de los casos con este esquema si tengo una carga siempre que sera al serie de el rele + la resistencia .
> 3 -- pueden tener un problemita inherente al 555 y sus salidas , pero vamos , no voy a andar anticipado lluvia si aun ni se nublo



Maestro Fernandob ahi te paso el archivo de como me quedo con el transitor, me de una resistencia de 30 ohms para consumir lo que consume el relee y asi lograr que siempre este parejo el consumo, disculpa el circuito pero de tantas idas y vueltas me quedo desprolijo mañana lo arreglo.
Fijate que te parece asi lo puedo montar y probar! gracias de nuevo!
estoy aprendiendo bastante aunque soy bastante duro.. jeje



puede ser esto? no se porq me agrupa todo.


----------



## mmojc

Esta bien lo que estoy haciendo? o voy a reventar todo? jeje podre hacerle la fuente sin tranfo a este circuito?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo mmjoc, bueno el diseño NO es correcto, en cuanto al agregado del transistor PNP, pues esta mal polarizado, siendo que el emisor se encuentra a GND, y la salida del 555 jamas podra darte valores negativos, como para que el transistor conduzca.
Lo que debes hacer es:
Quita el transistor PNP y sus componentes asociados.
Luego conecta un transistor NPN, cuya base sea polarizada a traves de una resistencia (la misma debe tener un valor de aprox. 4k7) hacia el colector del transistor que gobierna el rele. A este nuevo transistor le conectas la resistencia de carga, cuyo valor debe ser igual que la resistencia del devanado del rele.
Pregunto, la resistencia del devanado del rele posee 30ohms.?


----------



## DANDY

akyles dijo:


> Yo encontre este que trabaja a 110VAC y esta mas sencillo de construir:
> http://www.josepino.com/circuits/index.pl?transformadorrmerless_power_supply.jpc
> 
> Akylesmx


 
Se debe aclarar que el primer circuito tiene un error de conexión, el diodo no debe ir ahi, no lo construyan


----------



## mmojc

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo mmjoc, bueno el diseño NO es correcto, en cuanto al agregado del transistor PNP, pues esta mal polarizado, siendo que el emisor se encuentra a GND, y la salida del 555 jamas podra darte valores negativos, como para que el transistor conduzca.
> Lo que debes hacer es:
> Quita el transistor PNP y sus componentes asociados.
> Luego conecta un transistor NPN, cuya base sea polarizada a traves de una resistencia (la misma debe tener un valor de aprox. 4k7) hacia el colector del transistor que gobierna el rele. A este nuevo transistor le conectas la resistencia de carga, cuyo valor debe ser igual que la resistencia del devanado del rele.
> Pregunto, la resistencia del devanado del rele posee 30ohms.?



SI anda, anoche hasta tarde y no logre nada! en dos minutos lo hice! con tu ayuda.
Si segun los calculos me da eso, aclaro que las mediciones las hice sobre livewire y me da un amperaje de 0.4 a con el relee activado, (para mi esta mal), y haciendo 12/.4 = me da 30 vamos bien o para atras!?



Ahi recalcule la resistencia y me da 100 ohm los cuales mediendo con el livewire da casi el mismo consumo activando o no activado el relee 130 ma con la resistencia y 125 ma activando el relee creo que esta bastante equilibrado para realizar el uso de la fuente sin transfo, Lo que si esta resistencia deberia ser de 1/2 wats no? o de 1w para el calentamiento


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, tu tienes que medir con la ayuda de un ohmetro, la resistencia fisica del devanado del rele, en base a ello sabras la resistencia de carga equivalente que necesitaras.


----------



## mmojc

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, tu tienes que medir con la ayuda de un ohmetro, la resistencia fisica del devanado del rele, en base a ello sabras la resistencia de carga equivalente que necesitaras.



si, efectivamente me da 122 ohm. debo ponerle algo de 1/2 wo de 1?


----------



## mmojc

Aca esta el definitivo, lamentablemente en livewire no llegan zener de 12 volts queria saber si estaba todo ok para proceder al armado, por lo menos en livewire anda bastante bien tiene unas caidas pero supongo que por la simulacion de los componenetes, lo hice con el archivo microfuente.zip de este mismo hilo, espero sus comentarios. gracias!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.  

Para tener un zéner de 12V, pon en serie dos zéner que sumen 12V (9.1V + 3V, 8.2V + 3.9V, 7.5V + 4.7V).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mmojc

Puse los zener en serie, pero al sacarle la carga funciona llegando a los 12 volts al adosarle el circuito es variable (va desde los 7 a los 10 volts), puede ser por un error de simulación? ya que los capacitores no permiten poner voltaje?, o estoy haciendo algo mal?


----------



## DANDY

Mmojc entra a tools luego simulation luego time control y pon 10ms asi veras la simulacion con mejor analisis debido a la base de tiempo


----------



## mmojc

DANDY dijo:


> Mmojc entra a tools luego simulation luego time control y pon 10ms asi veras la simulacion con mejor analisis debido a la base de tiempo



Si anda, igual pero anda, esto es normal? que haga esas oscilaciones? o esta mal? eon ese seteo anda bien se mueve lento pero anda.


----------



## fernandob

mmojc dijo:


> Puse los zener en serie, pero al sacarle la carga funciona llegando a los 12 volts al adosarle el circuito es variable (va desde los 7 a los 10 volts), puede ser por un error de simulación? ya que los capacitores no permiten poner voltaje?, o estoy haciendo algo mal?



el zener lo necesitas para evitar esas oscilaciones , sino el circuito puede poner se a hacer cosas raras (oscilar o aumentar los umbrales) .


----------



## mmojc

fernandob dijo:


> el zener lo necesitas para evitar esas oscilaciones , sino el circuito puede poner se a hacer cosas raras (oscilar o aumentar los umbrales) .



si, se para que se utiliza el zener en este caso, por eso digo las variaciones que veo en el led que puse como referencia asi como tambien en el voltimetro son por problemas de simulacion o hay algun otro drama con el circuito???. puede ser que este circuito este consumiendo 130 ma? deberia ser menos o no? gracias fernandob, quiero ver de una vez si lo paso a la realidad. jeje


----------



## fernandob

se supone que un rele de 12 v comun consume 30 mA 
pero el tema es que vos tenes que probar las cosas  en la mesa no en la compu .

mesita: fuente, rele  y tester  y asi verificas el mayor consumo de el circuito
ahi tenes las corrientes importantes, mas algunso mA de el 555 .
igual.......la que vale es la medicion en la mesa.

PD por que usas rectificacion con 2 diodos si no usas un triac o algo que amerite una mas acomun ??? 
por que no puente de 4 diodos que te da en este caso el doble de corriente ????


----------



## mmojc

si. copie la fuente que sale en el primer post de este hilo, entoces reemplazo lso diodos por un puente de diodos tengo justo uno voy a probar las mediciones en la mesa. me daban 20 ma por eso me parecia raro 150ma por el livewire. otra cosa q me marca en el diagrama?. gracias capo..


----------



## fernandob

ojo........limita y controla el DZ , sino la tension te sube  alas nubes y te quema todo .
otra opcion es hacer la fuente y comenzar poniendole una carga de 120 ohms (supone 12v /100mA ) 
al ver que con esa R seguro la tension sera mucho menor (cae mucho la tension ) vas probando con consumso menores.

ni me fije que C . usaste

sino......12v * 100mA  = 1,2w 
asi que un dz de 1w por un ratoto te anda como proteccion .


----------



## mmojc

ok. voy a probar en banco igual no creo que supere los 30ma. pero como puedo limitar el zener? a que te referis con limitarlo?. gracias d nuevo.


----------



## mmojc

fernandob dijo:


> ojo........limita y controla el DZ , sino la tension te sube  alas nubes y te quema todo .
> otra opcion es hacer la fuente y comenzar poniendole una carga de 120 ohms (supone 12v /100mA )
> al ver que con esa R seguro la tension sera mucho menor (cae mucho la tension ) vas probando con consumso menores.
> 
> ni me fije que C . usaste
> 
> sino......12v * 100mA  = 1,2w
> asi que un dz de 1w por un ratoto te anda como proteccion .


Le pongo una resistencia en paralelo al circuito digamos así le resto tension al circuito? Entendí bien?


----------



## fernandob

que solo controles al dz que no se caliente mucho .
y si, una R en // .
mira, es facil en forma "practica" :

armas la fuente a capacitor , sin el circuito electronico de control.
y le pones una R. que consuma mucho, de mas .en este caso 100 ohms por dar un valor.
y medis la caida  de tension en esa R.
(invento valores) .
ponele que medis 4,5v  entonces:
4,5v / 100 ohms  = 45 mA 
vos sabes que esa fuente entrega 45 mA 

asi que si le pones un DZ de 12v tendras 12v *45 mA = 0,5w 

ahora queres calcular al resistencia que te mantendra la tension estable :
12v (si queres una vcc de 12v ) / 45 mA = 270 ohms.

proba vas a ver que con este tipo de fuente funciona asi .
hace la fuente sola y ponele distintos valore sde R y medi la tension y calcula la corriente .


----------



## mmojc

Muy bueno gracias por la paciencia te comento mañana que pasa. La resistencia q mantendrá la tension estable debo ponerla paralela al zener y de ahi saco la alimentación al circuito?


----------



## fernandob

ni........
si estas hablando de para las pruebas iniciales si:

luego de el puente de diodos va el C. de filtro  y en // solo para las pruebas el DZ .
primero le pones el Dz para quedarte tranquilo.

mira, te hare una tabla imaginaria de como haria yo:

Fig.1 :
ojo con el C2 , ademas de ser de la capacidad que consideres , tene en cuenta que si es de (por ejemplo) 16v nunca debe pasar la vcc ese valor.

luego le pongo un Dz  y en serie una R. chica asi mido la corriente que entrega la fuente .

fig. 2 
comienzo con R de bajo valor y mido vcc y anoto en la tabla.
con 3 o 4 mediciones ya tenes una tabla de valores que te dira el comportamiento de esa fuente y te permitira comprenderla .

y estas haciendo algo REAL


----------



## mmojc

fernandob dijo:


> ni........
> si estas hablando de para las pruebas iniciales si:
> 
> luego de el puente de diodos va el C. de filtro  y en // solo para las pruebas el DZ .
> primero le pones el Dz para quedarte tranquilo.
> 
> mira, te hare una tabla imaginaria de como haria yo:
> 
> Fig.1 :
> ojo con el C2 , ademas de ser de la capacidad que consideres , tene en cuenta que si es de (por ejemplo) 16v nunca debe pasar la vcc ese valor.
> 
> luego le pongo un Dz  y en serie una R. chica asi mido la corriente que entrega la fuente .
> 
> fig. 2
> comienzo con R de bajo valor y mido vcc y anoto en la tabla.
> con 3 o 4 mediciones ya tenes una tabla de valores que te dira el comportamiento de esa fuente y te permitira comprenderla .
> 
> y estas haciendo algo REAL


 Una iba a hacer cualquier cosa. Porque todos le dejan el zener en la final?. Por ejemplo en la fuente que esta en el hilo del principio. Hay algo que no estoy entendiendo... Voy a releer. Pero hay algo que no me cierra porque el zener no sirve para limitar el voltaje de la fuente?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Sube tu circuito en Liewire.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mmojc

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Sube tu circuito en Liewire.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Ahi va,... 
Gracias por la mano!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira como se comporta el relay en el Livewire.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mmojc

si, pero las mwdiciones de amperaje en lo real me da mucho menos. me da 25 ma aprox


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Usa una resistencia en serie con un LED (a 25mA y 12V) en lugar del relay.
Ahora haz tu simulación.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob

lo "real " es indiscutible.
luego las simulaciones podes discutir (al pepe) todo lo que quieras, que si usas tal simulador, o que si este tiene cargado los datos de tal componente .


----------



## mmojc

por eso yo creo que basta de simulaciones y le meto y pruebo lo q no me quedo claro es lo de la fuente la armo asi como esta la del primer post? si no es con el zener como la limito a tal voltaje?. fernandob?


----------



## fernandob

ya te digo................haces la fuente asi (fig 1 )

esa es una fuente :
con el C1 limitas la (corriente ?¿)  puego con lso diodos rectificas  y con el C2 filtras.
eso es una fuente.
pero en este caso esta fuente NO te da una tension constante , nada que ver, es bastante tramposa, por eso el C2 debe ser de 100v o mas (lo sacas de una fuente de pc)  .
primero pones una R. alta, tipo 3,3K y medis con el tester en VCC pero escala alta, tipo 200v ojo.

luego vas banado la R: 1k.....560ohms.......330ohms.....100ohms...... las que tengas.
Y ANOTAS EN LA TABLA  !!!!! 

*esta es la forma de entenderlo, no leer 100 paginas de libro o foro .*


luego si , pasas al circuito 2 de poner le el zener, que se supone entendes un poco como funciona.

*volve con la tabla de mediciones de la fig. 1 realizada *.
y lo discutimos l


----------



## mmojc

fernandob dijo:


> ya te digo................haces la fuente asi (fig 1 )
> 
> esa es una fuente :
> con el C1 limitas la (corriente ?¿)  puego con lso diodos rectificas  y con el C2 filtras.
> eso es una fuente.
> pero en este caso esta fuente NO te da una tension constante , nada que ver, es bastante tramposa, por eso el C2 debe ser de 100v o mas (lo sacas de una fuente de pc)  .
> primero pones una R. alta, tipo 3,3K y medis con el tester en VCC pero escala alta, tipo 200v ojo.
> 
> luego vas banado la R: 1k.....560ohms.......330ohms.....100ohms...... las que tengas.
> Y ANOTAS EN LA TABLA  !!!!!
> 
> *esta es la forma de entenderlo, no leer 100 paginas de libro o foro .*
> 
> 
> luego si , pasas al circuito 2 de poner le el zener, que se supone entendes un poco como funciona.
> 
> *volve con la tabla de mediciones de la fig. 1 realizada *.
> y lo discutimos l


voy hacer lo que dices. Los faradios de los capacitores se los pongo como los tengo yo en el circuito? y ese c1 que mercas esta bien que sea de .47volts? o esta mal? porq me parece poco o son de muchos faradios? voy a desarmar la fuente pero me hacen falta esos valores vemos como dan los reaultados. gracias por la respuesta y la ultima. trabajo todas las resiatencias con cuantos wats?


----------



## Nuyel

Ya me confundió fernandob, ¿0,47V o quisiste decir 0,47µf? por que yo recomendaría que fuera uno de 200V mínimo por el choque que recibirá cuando se suba el interruptor, en mi país es 127Vac, imagina solo los 180V que recibirá si lo conectas cuando este en la cresta de la onda , para los 220Vac serian como 310V.
Yo para simular uso el Multisim y en este se modifican los parámetros de los relevadores, ¿no tendrá alguna característica igual el LiveWire?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Obviamente amigo Nuyel el condensador tiene un valor de .47uF.


----------



## Nuyel

Bien, solo una cosa más, recuerdo que una vez hice un interruptor con un relevador que se activaba con luz infrarroja, si no mal recuerdo se necesitaba cerca de 1µf para producir como 50mA.


----------



## fernandob

0,47 uF ..... 0,33 uF .....1 uF 
tambien prueben eso si .

C1 = 0,xx uF *250v 

C2 es el de filtro, asi que de 100 uF para arriba y en este caso solamente de 100v (luego, cunado ustedes armen sus circuitos ya conociendo el tema y con el circuito BIEN  podran usar C2 16v o de 25 v , segun la vcc que definan )  , por que al principio haremos pruebas con muy poca carga (R = 3,3 K ) y la Vcc se va a ir  a la miercoles , ahi descubrirar la importancia de mantener estas fuentes cargadas si o si .

y luego de que hagas las pruebas que te dije, supongamos que usas el C1 = 0,47 uF  , pues luego hace todas las pruebas de nuevo pero con un C1 = a la mitad o el doble (0,22 o 1 uF  ) y mira que pasa.


----------



## mmojc

ok. entoces el c1 es el que se encarga de regular la vcc y el c2 ea el filtro. y para q voy hacer la tablita para evaluar la entrega de tension a diferentes cargas? mañana hago las pruebas y te comento fernandob que paciencia capo...


----------



## fernandob

no, el ci no .
la carga si .

siempre cargado.
si el ci da la orden de prender el rele = cargado 
si el ci da la orden de apagar rele  >>>> debe haber algo haciendo de carga para compensar.

la vcc en esa fuente es como un globo , si no hay un lastre que la mantenga perdiste .

con las pruebas se te aclara todo .


----------



## mmojc

claro para eso puse el otro transitor yo te pregunto q limita la fuenta para q no se vaya al diablo el voltaje q no siga escalando ya qie tenia entwndido que el que limitaba el voltaje era el zener.


----------



## Nuyel

Si, de hecho, recordando mi circuito usé un zener de 9.1V 1W y el capacitor de 2.2µF 250V con una resistencia serie de 470Ω (creo) para limitarle la corriente pico de cuando se conecta a la red, como solo daba 50mA, el zener apenas disipaba como 400mW cuando el relevador estaba apagado, si vas a tener la fuente con baja carga y la diseñas para alimentar varios mA conviene darle el espacio al zener y no quedar muy exacto con los cálculos o se puede sobre calentar y si el zener se quema todo lo demás también


----------



## mmojc

mañana vuela cordoba. jajaj veremos q pasa despies les cuento. gracias


----------



## fernandob

el zener es la carga.
el zener es una carga.

LA DIFERENCIA:
es que una rsistencia es una carga siempre , a veces molesta.
si vos pones solo una resistencia fija te ser autil cuando no hay carga (digamos el rele activo) PERO  cuando el rele esta activo ??? ahi la resistencia molesta, por que es un consumo extra.

lo que uno quiere es :
una carga variable , automatica , que cuando este el rele activo no moleste........y cuando el rele se apague  >>>> esta carga trabaje .
ESO  es un Dz bien usado aca.


----------



## mmojc

esta claro. pero para eso no puse la resistencia en el otro transitor? pregunto nomas de ignorancia. afemas deberia agregarle la otra resjisencia?


----------



## mmojc

no hay forma la fuente de pc tiene cap. de bajo voltaje lo unico q consigo es de 200 volt y 330 microf. ese ceramico estuve leendo se banca los 220 pero puede ser que sea de 0.001 microf?


----------



## fernandob

y si, ese .......es solo para la prueba, es grandote.......solo para probar como se va la tension sin una carga.
para que te saques la duda





mmojc dijo:


> esta claro. pero para eso no puse la resistencia en el otro transitor? pregunto nomas de ignorancia. afemas deberia agregarle la otra resjisencia?



si, ........
la cosa es asi:
hay muchos circuitos que dejan todo librado al Dz  y listo, y funciona ok.
el Dz bien calculado y san se  acabo .

pero no es lo mismo que caliente una resistencia , la cual se banca pancha cualquier pico (al dar tension) o por lo que sea , que un semiconductor.
los semicondctores son lo que son.........un poquito mariquitas.

ponele una fuente a capacitor de 12v y 60 mA  >>>> 0,7w
un Dz esta justo, calienta todo el dia.
pero esta justo.

tenes el pico al dar tension pero uno dice : me la banco.

entonces , cuando tenes que hacer un circuito "si podes" y queres un buen y lindo circuito que dure años , pues lo diseñas bien de bien  y te olvidas.

aca hay algo que destacar, : hablamos de componentes para un diseño que cuestan 0,1 U$
o 0,05 U$  entonces , por un componente no nos ponemos a andar justos.

fijate una csoa, hay un circuito , comercial es de automatico de luces de escaleras que utiliza este sistema de control, fijate que interesante :

al dar alimentacion el T. no conduce  y como la vcc es tal que tenes en el rele lso 12v y en la R . unos 8v , pues que el rele conduce .
cuando queres que el rele se apague recien ahi el circuito electronico dispara al rele y lo pone en corto circuito , o sea que el rele se queda sin tension y se apaga.
a el transistor no le ocurre nada por que esta la R. que limita la corriente , en realidad la corriente siempre es la misma, ya que este tipo de fuente es asi .
lo que si ocurre es que la Vcc cae y mucho .
pero eso esta contemplado en el diseño .

con este esquema tenes SIEMPRE  cargada a la fuente , siempre .
aca el Dz es inutil.

tambien tenes por todos lados circuitos de fotocelulas , muy economicas y estas si trabajan con dz , sin drama .

son opciones 


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

a mi el 555 no me gusta, pero ya me acostumbre a el, no hay muchos "pequeños" (2*4 patas) entonces la cosa es sacarle el jugo , y una de las otras pocas ventajas que tiene es que su salida es capaz de manejar un rele directamente , con eso uno se ahorra el transistor , la resistencia, y no me refiero a "ahorro " en $$ , pero si en trabajo de el impreso, de soldar , de montar, de mas errores.
ENTONCES , por que no miraste lo que te puse mas atras en vez de seguir usando transistores ??? 
ese 555 es capaz de entregar corriente tanto con su salida en alto como en bajo .


----------



## mmojc

solo consigo capacitores electroliticos voy a ter q ir a la tienda a comprar el c1 a la casa de electronica ya que el mismo no lo tengo o por lo menos no lo veo para usar como c1


----------



## mmojc

fernandob dijo:


> y si, ese .......es solo para la prueba, es grandote.......solo para probar como se va la tension sin una carga.
> para que te saques la duda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> si, ........
> la cosa es asi:
> hay muchos circuitos que dejan todo librado al Dz  y listo, y funciona ok.
> el Dz bien calculado y san se  acabo .
> 
> pero no es lo mismo que caliente una resistencia , la cual se banca pancha cualquier pico (al dar tension) o por lo que sea , que un semiconductor.
> los semicondctores son lo que son.........un poquito mariquitas.
> 
> ponele una fuente a capacitor de 12v y 60 mA  >>>> 0,7w
> un Dz esta justo, calienta todo el dia.
> pero esta justo.
> 
> tenes el pico al dar tension pero uno dice : me la banco.
> 
> entonces , cuando tenes que hacer un circuito "si podes" y queres un buen y lindo circuito que dure años , pues lo diseñas bien de bien  y te olvidas.
> 
> aca hay algo que destacar, : hablamos de componentes para un diseño que cuestan 0,1 U$
> o 0,05 U$  entonces , por un componente no nos ponemos a andar justos.
> 
> fijate una csoa, hay un circuito , comercial es de automatico de luces de escaleras que utiliza este sistema de control, fijate que interesante :
> 
> al dar alimentacion el T. no conduce  y como la vcc es tal que tenes en el rele lso 12v y en la R . unos 8v , pues que el rele conduce .
> cuando queres que el rele se apague recien ahi el circuito electronico dispara al rele y lo pone en corto circuito , o sea que el rele se queda sin tension y se apaga.
> a el transistor no le ocurre nada por que esta la R. que limita la corriente , en realidad la corriente siempre es la misma, ya que este tipo de fuente es asi .
> lo que si ocurre es que la Vcc cae y mucho .
> pero eso esta contemplado en el diseño .
> 
> con este esquema tenes SIEMPRE  cargada a la fuente , siempre .
> aca el Dz es inutil.
> 
> tambien tenes por todos lados circuitos de fotocelulas , muy economicas y estas si trabajan con dz , sin drama .
> 
> son opciones
> 
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> a mi el 555 no me gusta, pero ya me acostumbre a el, no hay muchos "pequeños" (2*4 patas) entonces la cosa es sacarle el jugo , y una de las otras pocas ventajas que tiene es que su salida es capaz de manejar un rele directamente , con eso uno se ahorra el transistor , la resistencia, y no me refiero a "ahorro " en $$ , pero si en trabajo de el impreso, de soldar , de montar, de mas errores.
> ENTONCES , por que no miraste lo que te puse mas atras en vez de seguir usando transistores ???
> ese 555 es capaz de entregar corriente tanto con su salida en alto como en bajo .



Fernando, hice los deberes, a medias pero los hice, ya que hoy es feriado no puedo comprar el c1, para 200 volts minimo, asi que deberia esperar hasta mañana.

Hice dos cosas arme la fuente en el simulador, probe varias resistencias entendi su funcionamiento (creo) je, se con el C1 limito el voltaje y tambien le doy los ma a la fuente siempre debe estar consumiendo la fuente, otra cosa que vi es que el filtro sea el C2 actua para evitar las ocsilacones ya que al ponerle una carga con un led veo que parpadea mucho si le pongo uno por ejempro de 3300 uf no pasa eso. Ahora bien, arme la fuente todo muy lindo y veremos mañana si anda, lo que si, ya que calcule la resistencia que va y cuanto me entrega, veo que con un capacitor de 1uf me esta entregando 70ma si no calcule mal, ya que le pongo una resistencia de 180 ohms me entrega 12,20 volts por lo que creo que el zener va a calentar bastante si tiene esa carga, que hago porque medi el circuito en la mesa y me da un consumo de 20 ma lo ajusto mas al c1? le pongo por decirte .66uf (no se que viene comercialmente) y ese me esta entregando una intensidad de .40 ma (con una r1 de 180ohms) ahi estaria calentando no mucho el zener y estariamos cubierto en cuanto al consumo del circuito. desde ese punto retiro la resistencia que le puse para las pruebas y dejo solamente el zener? que limite a 12 volts? porsupuesto que con el circuito ya conectado y su respectivos consumos.

o debo dejarle ademas del zener la resistencia? eso es lo que no me queda claro. no estaria sacandole ma a la fuente si dejo todo conectado?

Ah, y por ultimo, voy a realizar como dices el circuito con el 555ne le voy a quitar el transitor. que que lo quiero hacer lo mas simpre y funcional posible, pero con el relee ya que este me permite activar una carga grande y no tiene punto de relacion con el circuito. eso esta bueno.

bueno luego de este extenso post espero tus respuestas cuando puedas! abrazo.

UNA cosita mas ese capacitor que subi en las fotos que dice 105k 250v podria utilizarlo como c1? o no es para otro fin? (estoy viendo que tiene 1uf, podria servirme?)...


----------



## fernandob

hola, si no me equivoco 105  es 10 y 5 ceros o sea 1 millon de pF o sea 1 uF .
o sea que te sirve como C1 .

ahora bien, esta fuente ers muy particular y si, si usas un C1 "de mas" tendras que cargar la fuente para mantener la tension, o sea calor al cuete.
por eso debes calcular el valor justo.

C1 comerciales o sea capacitores no polarizados de 250v ca o mas lo que viene es:
0,33
0,47
0,68 (cuesta conseguirlos) 
1 uF 
y mas grandes 

te conviene el justo , me parece que con 0,47 uF te va ok .
y si entrega  30mA  >>>> 30 *12 = 0,36w asi que un dz de 1w es barato y comun y te va tranquilo.

lo de C2 me parece una bestialidad 3000 uF , yo suelo usar 220uF o 470 como bestia para eso .

por las fotos que pusiste tenias todo en esa fuente :
c1  de por lo menos 250v si en tu pais tienen 220vca
C2 ahi en la foto pusiste ese grandote de 200v y 330 uF  el electrolitico negro que va sobrado, es solo para probar una vez .


----------



## mmojc

Ok, Fernandob una vez que fije los componentes, tengo que dejar el zener y la resistencia siempre no? eso es lo que te preguntaba tambien ya que veo que la resistencia funciona como proteccion al zener y al circuito. supongo que si pero pregunto. De ahi alimento el circuito tal cual? gracias!


----------



## fernandob

hace las pruebas, no se de que resistencia me hablas, pero ya te lo puse:

si pones una resistencia inutil "sacas mA " inutilmente .

RELEE las respuestas anteriores y ponete a probar.





Nuyel dijo:


> Si, de hecho, recordando mi circuito usé un zener de 9.1V 1W y el capacitor *de 2.2µF 250V *con una resistencia serie de 470Ω (creo) para limitarle la corriente pico de cuando se conecta a la red, como solo daba 50mA, el zener apenas disipaba como 400mW cuando el relevador estaba apagado, si vas a tener la fuente con baja carga y la diseñas para alimentar varios mA conviene darle el espacio al zener y no quedar muy exacto con los cálculos o se puede sobre calentar y si el zener se quema todo lo demás también



sabes que una vez en un negocio tenian unos reles de bobina de 36v o algo asi, bastante bastarditos, nadie los queria y los tenian en re-oferta..........
me lleve un monton .
justitos para este tipo de fuentes.
bobina de mucha tension  = bobina que consume mucha menso corriente .
y fijate como sera que los uso con un C1 = 0,22 uF 
si 0,22 uF me alcanza
eso si, el C2 es de  50v  y como el circuito es de transistores tipo bc 337 me tuve que buscar unos T de mas tension .
pero todo ok .


----------



## mmojc

La resistencia que te digo es la r2, si la tengo que dejar en el circuito definitivo o solo es para los calculos ya que en la fig2 que me pones vos la dejas, soupungo que es a modo de calcular la corriente que entrega y  ver si el zener se va a bancar esos MA pero una vez calibrado el circuito supongo que se saca y se deja solo el zener y el circuito que esta calculado para que cuando el rele este activo y no lo este consuma parejo. es asi? te envio la imagen


----------



## fernandob

la R2 que yo puse es la carga, tu circuito crepuscular.
si no haces la spruebas no vas a terminar mas.

mira, presta atencion :

si vos haces un circuito con fuente a C1 y tu circuito es un grupo de leds o un rele siempre activo  >>>> la fuente estara siempre cargada.
la carga es la R2 .
y como siempre esta , pues la fuente esta siempre cargda.

AHORA BIEN SI :
haces un circuito con transistores o integrados y este circuito a veces conecta al carga y otras veces NO conecta al carga, pues que el circuito todo a veces consumira 30 o 40 mA y otra s veces consumira solo 3 o 4 mA .

y que ocurre si eso pasa ????????

para eso son las pruebas que te mande a hacer y responden tu pregunta.
VOS  tenes que responder eso , entenderlo.
dejate de pedir que te traigan la comida a la boca.

te puse paso a paso las pruebas que tenes que hacer y vos miras que pasa  y te das cuenta.


----------



## mmojc

Si, es lo que entendí, pero hay un par de gráficos que me confundieron, es lo que suponía entonces. bueno veremos como me va, voy a modificar el circuito para no usar los transistores como me sugerís y voy a ver que pasa...

abrazo! y no te enojes! que me confundi nada mas, por varias preguntas y no hacer bien los deberes... ja despeus te comento como me fue!


----------



## mmojc

Ahi lo arme como comentas Fernandob, sin banco todo por aca ya que aca no tengo el circuito, veo que funciona al revés el circuito cuando la fotocelula esta en oscuro desactiva el relee y cuando tiene luz lo activa, es lo mismo para el relee que este mas activo que desactivado? la carga va a  ser la misma porque esta balanceado con la resistencia que todo el tiempo esta cargada la fuente,  (aca en el livewire da mas porque estan mal los ma que consume el relee), esta bien como lo conecto? lo hice como me lo marcaste vos en el circuito. abrazo


----------



## fernandob

y si hace al revez podes hacer :

1 -- usa lso contactos de el rele que te convengan 

2--- inverti , pone el pote donde esta al fotocelula y la foto donde esta el pote .

NOTA:  pusiste 2 zener de 9v en serie, te da una vcc = 18v .......para que ??


----------



## mmojc

fernandob dijo:


> y si hace al revez podes hacer :
> 
> 1 -- usa lso contactos de el rele que te convengan
> 
> 2--- inverti , pone el pote donde esta al fotocelula y la foto donde esta el pote .
> 
> NOTA:  pusiste 2 zener de 9v en serie, te da una vcc = 18v .......para que ??



No, esta mal pero es porq estoy probando, nada mas, me quedo asi lo puse al ultimo el rele no hay drama que funciona al revez? solo para saber... nada mas.


----------



## fernandob

podes tranquliamente encontrar una aplicacion donde hay luz 23 horas al dia.
o hay oscuridad 23 horras al dia, para una barrera de luz.
o anda a saber que .

si, en general uno diseña calculando que el rele este activo el menor tiempo posible.
PERO ........mira, lo que es diseño es muy incha huevos, yo soy muy vueltero,.
fijate que hasta podes tener en cuenta como inica al dar alimentacion , por que te puede ser importante.
o ,en este caso , queres que , por dar un ejemplo:
el estado de rele desactivado sera con o sin luz PERO TAMBIEN SERA ESE ESTADO  CUANDO NO HAYA ENERGIA electrica.
y quizas a vos eso te afecte, entonces prefieras que el rele este activo la mayor parte de el tiempo , por que ese estado te dice ademas que hay energia.

en el caso de  la fotocelula no importa.
pero en otros si.


----------



## mmojc

Bueno frenandon te comento. Arme el circuito como quedamos Saque el transitor y anda bien. Lo que si en lo real el circuito se comporta al revés del livewire anda como esta sin dar vuelta la foto célula pero una cosa rara las pruebas las hice con un transformador y había a darla vuelta luego con la fuente capacitor no. Es raro... Porque será?.
Otra cosa la fuente le puse el c1 de ,47 uf y me entregaba una corriente de 26ma. Por lo menos mueve bien el circuito ya que midiendo consume 19ma  le puse una resistencia de 390 ohms que es lo q me da el calculo aprox.  Puede ser la resistencia la que hace q funcione diferente? Ya que la quite cuando estaba con transformo y andaba exactamente al revés muy extraño. Abrazo...


----------



## fernandob

hola, no te comprendo de el todo .
no pones el esquema  ni mediciones hechas...............

o que si te digo es que tuvieste suerte  que probaste con trafo y DZ alto.
si hubieses probado con trafo y DZ  mas chico lo quemabas.

por eso te digo por vez numero mil que dediques unos dias a probar , soldador, mesa , papel y lapiz.
parece que esta epoca de internet (disculpa) vuelve un poco inutiles a la gente .

un trafo es un trafo : te da una salida de tension definida , suponete que el trafo luego de rectificar y filtrar te da 17 v y vos le pones un Dz de 12v  >>>> quemas el dz .
por que el DZ va a ser casi un corto para el trafo.
hasta que obligue a la salida de el trafo (17vcc) a bajar a 12v , pues que solo sacandole o cargandolo con mas de un amper o mas, (segun el trafo) , y eso es una bestia.

la fuente a C1 es muy especial, muy diferente que la de trafo .
y eso lo tenes que comprobar vos en las pruebas y pruebas....

yo en mi epoca, o hoy incluso .......
no aparecia aca de nuevo hasta dentro de varios dias y con tablas de mediciones, ideas y conclusiones.

y livewire..............dejalo, agarra el soldador .
y pone dibujos con paint (jpeg)  y tablas con las mediciones y conclusiones .

pucha !!!!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, que funcion cumple R2 en tu circuito?, la misma tiende a mantener energizado el rele cuando NO deberia. La resistencia de carga?, la cual mantenia una carga constante en tu fuente?, veo que vas "involucionando".


----------



## mmojc

fernandob dijo:


> hola, no te comprendo de el todo .
> no pones el esquema  ni mediciones hechas...............
> 
> o que si te digo es que tuvieste suerte  que probaste con trafo y DZ alto.
> si hubieses probado con trafo y DZ  mas chico lo quemabas.
> 
> por eso te digo por vez numero mil que dediques unos dias a probar , soldador, mesa , papel y lapiz.
> parece que esta epoca de internet (disculpa) vuelve un poco inutiles a la gente .
> 
> un trafo es un trafo : te da una salida de tension definida , suponete que el trafo luego de rectificar y filtrar te da 17 v y vos le pones un Dz de 12v  >>>> quemas el dz .
> por que el DZ va a ser casi un corto para el trafo.
> hasta que obligue a la salida de el trafo (17vcc) a bajar a 12v , pues que solo sacandole o cargandolo con mas de un amper o mas, (segun el trafo) , y eso es una bestia.
> 
> la fuente a C1 es muy especial, muy diferente que la de trafo .
> y eso lo tenes que comprobar vos en las pruebas y pruebas....
> 
> yo en mi epoca, o hoy incluso .......
> no aparecia aca de nuevo hasta dentro de varios dias y con tablas de mediciones, ideas y conclusiones.
> 
> y livewire..............dejalo, agarra el soldador .
> y pone dibujos con paint (jpeg)  y tablas con las mediciones y conclusiones .
> 
> pucha !!!!!



no me entendiste perdón. Aparte del circuito de la fuente lo probé con una fuente rectificada. De 12 volts sin zener ni nada solo el circuito y nada mas. 
Si hice preubas y mediciones, no soy tan inútil je. No me animaba a probar con la fuente capacitaba luego que vi como funcionaba si puse la fuente capacitaba sin la r2 y ya con los cálculos hechos, perdón pero quizás no me exprese bien... Ahora entendiste lo que quise decir?robe digamos las dos cosas separados y después uní reemplaze la r2 por el circuito que seria la carga definitiva y saque el transitor y puse la r calculada según el consumo del relee cuando no estaba activado. Abrazo.



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, que funcion cumple R2 en tu circuito?, la misma tiende a mantener energizado el rele cuando NO deberia. La resistencia de carga?, la cual mantenia una carga constante en tu fuente?, veo que vas "involucionando".



Cual r2? La que esta en mi circuito en PDF?
Es para mantener el circuito cargado. Cuando no hay consumo del relee así no tiene variación en ma y evito que se me vaya el voltaje al jocara, aparte brindo una protección extra al zener


----------



## fernandob

sabes que estamos hablando de cosas distintas ........
recien me doy cuenta, yo cuando  digo C1 y c2 hablo de MI CIRCUITO , NO DE EL TUYO .


----------



## DANDY

Mmojc si deseas un circuito con carga balanceada usa la siguiente salida, r2 y r3 deben tener el mismo valor para mantener la salida balanceada utiliza cualquiera de los dos y reemplazalo por un relay..eso depende e como quieres que funcione


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

DANDY dijo:


> Mmojc si deseas un circuito con carga balanceada usa la siguiente salida, r2 y r3 deben tener el mismo valor para mantener la salida balanceada utiliza cualquiera de los dos y reemplazalo por un relay..eso depende e como quieres que funcione



Correcto Amigo!!!, en un principio le indicamos al compañero, esa solucion sencilla. Pero, Q2 debe tener una resistencia polarizadora en base, sino la resistencia de carga de Q1, siempre quedara activa.


----------



## mmojc

DANDY dijo:


> Mmojc si deseas un circuito con carga balanceada usa la siguiente salida, r2 y r3 deben tener el mismo valor para mantener la salida balanceada utiliza cualquiera de los dos y reemplazalo por un relay..eso depende e como quieres que funcione



La idea era evitar el uso de mas transitores. Porq veo que el 555 puede manejar por si solo el relee. Así como esta funciona bárbaro no tuve problemas,

Fernandob, puede ser que funcionen iguales mañana te cometo, voy a montarlo en una placa ya que en el proto funciona muy bien, parece que vamos bien, perdona si no me exprese bien recién.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

mmojc dijo:


> no me entendiste perdón. Aparte del circuito de la fuente lo probé con una fuente rectificada. De 12 volts sin zener ni nada solo el circuito y nada mas.
> Si hice preubas y mediciones, no soy tan inútil je. No me animaba a probar con la fuente capacitaba luego que vi como funcionaba si puse la fuente capacitaba sin la r2 y ya con los cálculos hechos, perdón pero quizás no me exprese bien... Ahora entendiste lo que quise decir?robe digamos las dos cosas separados y después uní reemplaze la r2 por el circuito que seria la carga definitiva y saque el transitor y puse la r calculada según el consumo del relee cuando no estaba activado. Abrazo.
> 
> 
> 
> Cual r2? La que esta en mi circuito en PDF?
> Es para mantener el circuito cargado. Cuando no hay consumo del relee así no tiene variación en ma y evito que se me vaya el voltaje al jocara, aparte brindo una protección extra al zener



Pues Amigo, dejame decirte que  es para nada, la mejor opcion. Una alternativa es utilizar un rele con otro contacto auxiliar, INDEPENDIENTE, el cual debe ser N.C, y a este lo utilizas con la resistencia de carga para compensar.


----------



## mmojc

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Pues Amigo, dejame decirte que  es para nada, la mejor opcion.



Porque dices eso? Viendo como funciona anda bien, fíjate que entes lo tenía con los transitores como me lo planteas que problema tiene usarlo sin? Pregunto nomas....





fernandob dijo:


> sabes que estamos hablando de cosas distintas ........
> recien me doy cuenta, yo cunado digo C1 y c2 hablo de MI CIRCUITO , NO DE EL TUYO .



Claro, esta ok. No problem quiero que entiendas que me puse conel soldado y entendí bastante el funcinaniento no probé las casa juntas cun un transformador. Lo que te comentaba que parece que funciona ok y el zener no calienta nada al igual q la resistencia r2 de mi circuito la que balancea al mismo. Que opinas de los chicos a opinan que no es una buena solucion el uso del 555 sin los transitores?


----------



## DANDY

Edite el mensaje me había olvidado una resistencia,en la vida real un 555 no puede manejar un rele directamentre aunque quiza si fuera uno de muy bajo consumo


----------



## mmojc

DANDY dijo:


> Edite el mensaje me había olvidado una resistencia,en la vida real un 555 no puede manejar un rele directamentre aunque quiza si fuera uno de muy bajo consumo



Lo monte y funciona de maravillas el circuito completo consume 19 ma con el relee activado según leí el 555 maneja hasta 30


----------



## fernandob

por lo visto cada uno con su idea.....

una cosa primero , como te puse mas atras un dibujo :ç
el dibujo la idea es que sea CLARO  y facil de ver.
asi como te lo puse en la respuesta anterior lo puedes probar con fuente de trafo y luego de C .
y ver que pasa.

para mi es fundamental un capacitor en la entrada trigger, si o si.
las veces que hice pruebas si no lo pones te puede hacer pavadas.

aca te mando el esquema mas sencillo y correcto : (adjunto ) agregue Ca .

y la salida es como te dije, ya que el 555 maneja buena corriente , no necesitas andar poneindole transistores aparte .
te puede ocurrir un asuntillo........pero si no te pasa, no la complicare .


----------



## mmojc

fernandob dijo:


> sabes que estamos hablando de cosas distintas ........
> recien me doy cuenta, yo cuando  digo C1 y c2 hablo de MI CIRCUITO , NO DE EL TUYO .



Ok. Viene heredado del circuito original pruebo y comento. Gracias d nuevo.


----------



## DANDY

Mmojc mediste cuanto voltaje le cae a tu rele con respecto a la alimentacion?


----------



## fernandob

mmojc dijo:


> Ok. Viene heredado del circuito orinal pruebo y comento. Gracias d nuevo.



no sera un circuito muy lindo pero tampoco para llamarlo asi ........


----------



## mmojc

fernandob dijo:


> no sera un circuito muy lindo pero tampoco para llamarlo asi ........



Jaja esta auto corrección, sacare entonces la r y el capacitor lo que leí q era para el retardo de encender el relee cuando Se variaba la r y también los uf del . pueden no estar directamente según entiendo, voy a probar.



DANDY dijo:


> Mmojc mediste cuanto voltaje le cae a tu rele con respecto a la alimentacion?



La verdad que no mañana lo hago y te digo.





fernandob dijo:


> por lo visto cada uno con su idea.....
> 
> una cosa primero , como te puse mas atras un dibujo :ç
> el dibujo la idea es que sea CLARO  y facil de ver.
> asi como te lo puse en la respuesta anterior lo puedes probar con fuente de trafo y luego de C .
> y ver que pasa.
> 
> para mi es fundamental un capacitor en la entrada trigger, si o si.
> las veces que hice pruebas si no lo pones te puede hacer pavadas.
> 
> aca te mando el esquema mas sencillo y correcto : (adjunto ) agregue Ca .
> 
> y la salida es como te dije, ya que el 555 maneja buena corriente , no necesitas andar poneindole transistores aparte .
> te puede ocurrir un asuntillo........pero si no te pasa, no la complicare .


cual es el asuntillo para saber nomas...


----------



## fernandob

me voy  a acostar.........

lo lindo de estas cosas es ir encontrando problemas y ver como se resuelven.
te aseguro que no hace falta usar ni un solo transistor.

un saludo


----------



## mmojc

fernandob dijo:


> me voy  a acostar.........
> 
> lo lindo de estas cosas es ir encontrando problemas y ver como se resuelven.
> te aseguro que no hace falta usar ni un solo transistor.
> 
> un saludo



Saludos... Mñana sigo arranco a las 6 bye


----------



## mmojc

Hola, Aca estoy de nuevo!, les cuento que monte el circuito en una plaqueta luego de probarlo, que anda bien, pero tengo un inconveniente, sabes lo que pasa fernandob, al momento de ponerle la resistencia para que el mismo consuma cuando el rele esta desactivado, la resistencia de 390ohms cuando esta medio nublado o a poca luz el rele se activa y desactiva intemitentemente hasta que se oscurece, sacando esta resistencia no tengo este problema (probando con una fuente de 12 volts porsupuesto) que puede ser? la resistencia es muy chica?.


----------



## fernandob

lo de la luz intrmitente suele ser por que oscila.......
a ver....

oscurece......plin...plin....plin... hasta que hay poca luz y ahi >>>> prende tu lamparita.
pero......ho caramba !!!! la luz de tu lamparita ilumina al sensor y le da orden de apagar >>
se apaga >>>> detecta oscuridad >>> vuelve a encender >>>> loop.

es por ello que se supone que la fotocelula se coloca lejso de la lampara que enciende , la tuya o cualquier otra, .. se instala mirando al cielo.

por que no ocurre sin esa R  ...........??
ni idea...... habria que probar /medir el circuito en funcionamiento .
decis que lo probaste con fuente .... mas confuso aun ...


----------



## mmojc

no. sin luz pasa eso, eso es el problema solo con relee sin lampara. es un error del circuito te comento que le saque el transitor q me dijiste y le puse el capacitor en donde me suegriste uno de 10uf. que podra ser? me va a quemar todo si lo utilizo asi.


----------



## fernandob

mira, para emezar dejame modificar el circuito, _
1 -- lo que SE  que funciona
2 -- solo cosas utiles y con un motivo 

probalo

tenes el divisor de tension que te define la VA segun la luz.........clarito.
R1 y C1 hacen que cualquier variacion demoree en hacerse efectiva entre 10 a 20 segundos 
la entrada de el 555 estan ambas unidas, asi que funciona como un simple inversor trigger.

pues nada..........no hay mas complicaciones ni estudio que valga.
si usas fuente a trafo . R2 puede estar o no , es lo mismo


----------



## mmojc

fernandob dijo:


> mira, para emezar dejame modificar el circuito, _
> 1 -- lo que SE  que funciona
> 2 -- solo cosas utiles y con un motivo
> 
> probalo
> 
> tenes el divisor de tension que te define la VA segun la luz.........clarito.
> R1 y C1 hacen que cualquier variacion demoree en hacerse efectiva entre 10 a 20 segundos
> la entrada de el 555 estan ambas unidas, asi que funciona como un simple inversor trigger.
> 
> pues nada..........no hay mas complicaciones ni estudio que valga.
> si usas fuente a trafo . R2 puede estar o no , es lo mismo



Pruebo y comento, la idea es utilizar fuente con capacitor como te comete eso lo dejo como venimos viendo o no? Ya que no debe dejar de tener consumo el circuito. Abrazo


----------



## mmojc

fernandob dijo:


> mira, para emezar dejame modificar el circuito, _
> 1 -- lo que SE  que funciona
> 2 -- solo cosas utiles y con un motivo
> 
> probalo
> 
> tenes el divisor de tension que te define la VA segun la luz.........clarito.
> R1 y C1 hacen que cualquier variacion demoree en hacerse efectiva entre 10 a 20 segundos
> la entrada de el 555 estan ambas unidas, asi que funciona como un simple inversor trigger.
> 
> pues nada..........no hay mas complicaciones ni estudio que valga.
> si usas fuente a trafo . R2 puede estar o no , es lo mismo


 Sabes lo que me hace Fernandob me activa el relee pero no vuelve, queda activado, o sea tapo la foto célula y enciende el relee , cuando la destapo no vuelve al estado original, probé con varias resistencias, capacitores y no se que puede ser ya.. Gracias.


----------



## fernandob

jeee...............termino pasando nomas........ el problemita de el 555 .



fernandob dijo:


> y la salida es como te dije, ya que el 555 maneja buena corriente , no necesitas andar poneindole transistores aparte .
> te puede ocurrir un asuntillo........pero si no te pasa, no la complicare .



eso ..........se ve que andas flojo en curiosidad  ¿ no mediste con el tester a ver que pasaba en la salida ????
el tema es que el 555 cuando tiene un consumo , como en este caso te cae algo de tension en su interior.
a ver como lo digo :
como pusiste esa R 2 (util  en la fuente a capacitor ) >>>>> cuando la salida de el 555 esta en 1 
NO CAE VCC ..........en la salida cae un poco menos.
ponele VCC= 12v 
pues veras que vsal = 10,5v

eso sumado a que un rele , algunos se mantienen activos aun con poca tension ........y bueno .el loco no despega.

dale, fijate si es eso .
ponele el tester a el rele y fijate .

y a ver que se te ocurre.


----------



## mmojc

fernandob dijo:


> jeee...............termino pasando nomas........ el problemita de el 555 .
> 
> 
> 
> eso ..........se ve que andas flojo en curiosidad  ¿ no mediste con el tester a ver que pasaba en la salida ????
> el tema es que el 555 cuando tiene un consumo , como en este caso te cae algo de tension en su interior.
> a ver como lo digo :
> como pusiste esa R 2 (util  en la fuente a capacitor ) >>>>> cuando la salida de el 555 esta en 1
> NO CAE VCC ..........en la salida cae un poco menos.
> ponele VCC= 12v
> pues veras que vsal = 10,5v
> 
> eso sumado a que un rele , algunos se mantienen activos aun con poca tension ........y bueno .el loco no despega.
> 
> dale, fijate si es eso .
> ponele el tester a el rele y fijate .
> 
> y a ver que se te ocurre.



Fernando, te comento que encontré el problema, volví el circuito como lo planteaste le puse una resistencia de 100k variable, una de 220 k como indicaste, probaba con el transfo y andaba muy bien y con la capacitiva no, así que revise el circuito y se me ocurrió medir el zener, y para sorpresa estaba quemado se ve que de tanto probar lo queme, ahora volvi al capacitor de .47 con el zener de 12 y la r2 de 390 ohms va todo ok lo que si estoy probando con un capacitor de 1micro para ver rápido tengo que meterle por lo menos de 10 te comento como me va mañaana por ahora anda todo ok y no tiene dif. De amperaje cuando esta activado el relee y cuando no muy poca de 19 ma a 17 supongo que no habrá problema es poca la diferencia. Abrazo... Y gracias por todo


----------



## fernandob

calculo que lo de la pata 6 solo esta mal en el dibujo , no ??


----------



## mmojc

si lo arme como me dijiste. me adjunto otro archivo ahora no lo hace a eso que te cometaba le cambie resistencias nomas. mañana voy a ver si armo el bendito pcb veremos q pasa.


----------



## Mache

Si la fuente utiliza la resistencia y la impedancia del capacitor para limitar la corriente al zener...que pasa si con solo la impedancia del capacitor puedo limitar esa corriente? es decir  que pasa si le quito la resistencia que tiene en el inicio?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Esa resistencia es para limitar la corriente Isurge y protejer los diodos rectificadores.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nuyel

Digamos que la red es de 120V, imagina que cuando activas el interruptor la onda alcanza su punto máximo de 170V, con el capacitor descargado ese transitorio hará circular una corriente excesiva en el circuito, es por eso que se necesita la resistencia, es para limitar esa corriente inicial.


----------



## WUANEJO

me podrian confirmar si este diseño esta bien, no me quiero arriesgar a sufrir shock electrico; si lo esta . ¿que cambios podria hacer para conseguir 12v, es pera encender 12 leds. aclaro quiero dejarlos prendidos toda la noche. desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, bueno este tema tiene mucha discusion, no importa como este diseñado, el shock electrico sera 
inevitable, por tratarse de sistemas de chasis vivo. La solucion es a traves de transformador.
Como critica la resistencia limitadora, es mejor reemplazarla por un condensador(aprovechando la reactancia capacitiva), sin desperdicio de energia.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Ese circuito es peligrozo, ya que, si es de 5V ó 12V o cualquier otro valor, no está aislado de la red eléctrica.

Mira esto: Ver el archivo adjunto 84755

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter

Por lo único que se salva un poco es que si la fuente da pocos mA electrocuta poco... claro que con 30mA ya te puedes morir bastante


----------



## ericksm

Hola, he estado revisando el tema y queria saber si este tipo de fuentes me puede servir para alimentar un circuito automatico que necesita estar siempre energizado a 9v - 20mA suficiente para alimentar 4 pequeños integrados

Alguien me puede decir que circuito puedo usar? , que sea economico y que no caliente.
Ya en la entrada le puedo poner lo que va siempre: fuse, resistencia, puente

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

ericksm dijo:


> Hola, he estado revisando el tema y queria saber si este tipo de fuentes me puede servir para alimentar un circuito automatico que necesita estar siempre energizado a 9v - 20mA suficiente para alimentar 4 pequeños integrados


Sip, te sirve, pero siempre y cuando no exista posibilidad de que un humano llegue a tocar esos integrados (Ni nada conectado a ellos) estando en funcionamiento


> Alguien me puede decir que circuito puedo usar? , que sea economico y que no caliente.
> Ya en la entrada le puedo poner lo que va siempre: fuse, resistencia, puente
> 
> Gracias


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*16)* Antes de preguntar algo en un post, *! Lee (Y mira) todo el contenido ¡*


----------



## laban47

Este circuito entrega aproximadamente 20 mA y no consume más de 30 mA. Es especial para circuitos y proyectos pequeños.

Para reducir el voltaje se utiliza una red RC (R1 y C1), creándose una reactancia capacitiva que causa la caida de voltaje.

Los dos diodos zener (ZD1 y ZD2) conectados en sentido opuesto reducen la señal AC a un máximo de +/- 16 voltios. Esta señal, AC de menor valor, es aplicada al puente de diodos (pueden ser diodos rectificadores individuales) que funciona como rectificador de onda completa. La salida de este es aplanada por el capacitor C2 y regulada a 12 voltios con ayuda del diodo zener ZD3 y delresistor R2.

Se puede reemplaza el conjunto ZD3 y R2 por un regulador monolítico tipo 7812 para obtener los 12 voltios DC.

Notas: C1 debe de ser del voltaje apropiado (ver el diagrama) especial para conectar directamente a la tensión de entrada. (No tiene polaridad)

FR es un resistor fusible (fuse resistor). Protege al circuito contra picos de corriente. Se puede utilizar en conjunto con el fusible para mayor seguridad, pero no es obligatorio.












Visiten Mi Blog: http://proyectos-by-laban.blogspot.com/


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.



laban47 dijo:


> Visiten Mi Blog: http://proyectos-by-laban.blogspot.com/


 
http://proyectos-by-laban.blogspot.com/2013/07/fuente-de-de-5v-9v-12v-sin-transformador.html


Chao.
eaficionado


----------



## fernandob

y en este estando el Dz de 12 v luego de el puente  >>> el par de Dz mirandose los bigotes esta mas al pepe que cenicero en moto .


----------



## tinchusbest

colega "laban47" porque no pruebas una configuracion como esta.Esto lo vi en una radio a pilas tipo spica para alimentarla desde la red electrica.Lo que si proba con varios capacitores para ver que voltaje tenes a la salida de los mismos.Recuerdo que un capacitor de 1uF me dio 18V con la red domiciliaria de 220V


----------



## fernandob

javierbrite dijo:
			
		

> Exelente el post lo unico que rompio un poco la paciencia "las repetidora" sin fundamento practico ...........



el fundamento practico es que en la practica cualquier SALAME  mete la mano y se la da de "diseñador " .



			
				javierbrite dijo:
			
		

> Obvio que tiene cierto peligro pero tomando ciertos recaudos nada extrafalarios no lo es, por ejemplo y que se me ocurre rapidamente: dejar la carga conectada SIEMPRE eso hara caer el voltages a niveles seguro.



 .................................


----------



## Eduardo

javierbrite dijo:
			
		

> Exelente el post lo unico que rompio un poco la paciencia "las repetidora" sin fundamento practico que repiten (valga la redundancia) "que es un circuito peligroso".


La insistencia no es tanto para proteger a quien lo arma como a quien publica por los desastres que pudieran ocurrir.  Es como una "Advertencia legal".



> Obvio que tiene cierto peligro pero tomando ciertos recaudos nada extrafalarios no lo es, por ejemplo y que se me ocurre rapidamente: dejar la carga conectada SIEMPRE eso hara caer el voltages a niveles seguro.


Prueba de que las advertencias no estaban de mas y de lo inútiles que son cuando la persona no tiene NPI de donde está el peligro pero cree que sí, *tomando precauciones equivocadas*.

Pibe, hasta que no te des cuenta de dónde está el problema (fácil) y realmente lo entiendas (difícil) --> Seguí usando transformadores.


----------



## uGox

Muy buenas a todos, aprovechando el hilo.
Comprendo de lo riesgoso de estas fuentes... solo tengo una duda.

Respecto al circuito de la imagen, que función cumple Q1 ?? junto al resto de los componentes que lo rodean...

Acaso es una especie de rectificador de onda completa? o hace otra cosa más...

Gracias.


----------



## Nilfred

Corrección del factor de potencia o un bleeder para que la fuente sea dimmable ¿De dónde lo sacaste?


----------



## uGox

Hola.


Nilfred dijo:


> Corrección del factor de potencia o un bleeder para que la fuente sea dimmable ¿De dónde lo sacaste?



Es de una nota de aplicación de ST Microelectronics STEVAL-IPE012V2

Disculpa, soy algo aficionado a esto... entonces por lo que dices he leido un poco y las fuentes capacitivas consumen proténcia activa y reactiva? 


> Operar con un bajo Factor de Potencia se traduce a problemas en la red de energía eléctrica como por ejemplo las pérdidas por efecto Joule, donde el calentamiento de los cables de alta y baja tensión se hace presente.


Es decir que este tipo de fuentes calientan todo a su alrededor ?  y que quieres decir con Dimmable?

PD: Intento, intento entender... 

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## nuk

hola a todos !

e armado esta fuente sin transformador de acuerdo a los cálculos dados 


donde uso este arreglo de led's:


pero mi asunto es que cuando des-enchufo,_ esta fuente_ se queda almacenado y como verán en el video
el asunto es un poco electrocutan-te 

quería saber que sugerencias me pueden dar para evitar ese problema 
que puede terminar en una posible electrocución instantánea al tocar el enchufe






muchas gracias de antemano 

saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo

Te faltó una resistencia de alto valor (1MΩ) en paralelo con el capacitor de 2,2µF


----------



## nuk

gracias fogonazo !

listo, estoy escaso de megaohmios así que le puse uno de 330K - 1/2W y funciona de maravilla
ni calienta..

_ya tenia buen rato electrocutandome_


----------



## Nilfred

Mejor que sean 2 de 470 kΩ por un tema de tensión máxima entre bornes de la resistencia.

Dicho sea de paso, muchos de los componentes que pusiste no son necesarios para prender LEDs, fijate el otro hilo, muy parecido a este, pero solo para LEDs.
Además 12 es múltiplo de 4, podes hacer un puente completo de LEDs.


----------



## nuk

gracias nilfred, si e visto esas fuentes exclusivamente para leds pero estoy planeando
usar esta fuente para otros fines y no solo prender leds

sobre poner 2 resistencias... _en paralelo?_ no seria mejor uno del valor dividido y el doble de potencia nada mas


----------



## Fogonazo

nuk dijo:


> gracias nilfred, si e visto esas fuentes exclusivamente para leds pero estoy planeando
> usar esta fuente para otros fines y no solo prender leds
> 
> sobre poner 2 resistencias... _en paralelo?_ no seria mejor uno del valor dividido y el doble de potencia nada mas



Paralelo 

Serie: 

Esto es por la forma física de las resistencias, tratar de evitar que salten arcos voltáicos entre las pistas de carbón de la resistencia.


----------



## nuk

mnn así que si o si tiene que haber 1M...
listo sume un par de resistencias
en metal tengo las chispas pero no en los dedos  asi que todo bien

_ah... con este tipo de fuentes que clase de problemas se tendría en las conexiones de red
eléctrica...?y que seria bueno hacer...?_

yo estaba pensando usar una entrada con filtro (como las fuentes conmutadas)


----------



## Fogonazo

nuk dijo:


> . . . . . _*ah... con este tipo de fuentes que clase de problemas se tendría en las conexiones de red.* . . ._



Si te olvidás que lo que estas conectando *NO* se encuentra aislado de la red esto:


----------



## nuk

ah.. me refería mas al aspecto del estado de las ondas en la red eléctrica
armónicos, deformaciones, ruidos, arcos eléctricos o algo que llegue a perjudicar a otros
aparatos 

_sobre el aislamiento ya lo tenia presente desde el armado_


----------



## Fogonazo

nuk dijo:


> ah.. *me refería mas al aspecto del estado de las ondas en la red eléctrica*. . .



La fuente *no introduce por si sola interferencias*, habría que ver que le deseas conectar.


----------



## nuk

no creo que se le pueda conectar mucho...
de si solo seria para un stan-by de algún microcontrolador o como ya lo mostre solo leds
creo que un rele de 5v seria la maximo a conectar


----------



## Fogonazo

nuk dijo:


> no creo que se le pueda conectar mucho...
> de si solo seria para un stan-by de algún microcontrolador o como ya lo mostre solo leds
> creo que un rele de 5v seria la maximo a conectar



Se puede hacer con el mismo principio fuentes de hasta 1A, mas que eso ya se pone de "Alto Riesgo", así que la limitación *no* es tanta. 
Personalmente nunca llegué a mas de 100mA


----------



## nuk

suena peligrosamente tentador una fuente de 1A  
supongo que seria algo mas voluminoso, por ahora lo tendré solo con leds de carga

_espero no superar los 100mA _

saludos !


----------



## Scooter

Es bastante poco útil. Para mucha corriente se tira mucha potencia desperdiciada y es mas caro el condensador que un transformador, osea que muchas desventajas y pocas ventajas.


----------



## adri_ariel_05

Hola a todos, se que es un tema viejo pero no queria repetir post... me lei las 20 paginas, pero sigo con algunas dudas. Estoy enroscado en el analisis de una placa controladora de heladera no frozt. La misma tiene un microcontrolador, un triac pequeño y dos reles de 24V. A su ves, esta alimentada por una fuente de este tipo. Lo que me llama la atencion es que si el micro se alimenta con 5V (busque su hoja de datos) de donde saca los 24 y como maneja ese consumo! La placa es muy parecida la siguiente:






Una pagina donde explican masomenos su funcionamiento es la siguiente:

http://fallaselectronicas.blogspot.com.ar/2011/04/refrigeradora-coldex-no-frost.html

Estoy justamente desarrollando un controlador para heladera y me estoy asesorando respecto a como son las actuales. En mi caso utilizare un pic. De echo en esta placa no ubico el zener. 

Algun tiene idea? Saludos y gracias


Edito: Mirandola y mirandola descubri los numeros de los diodos grandes, justamente son los zeners, uno es de 5.1V y otro de 24V. No logro ir de pcb a circuito, es smd del otro lado se complica. Lo raro es que usa 1 solo capacitor y una sola resistencia. (En el que tengo yo tiene un solo capacitor gris y solo 2 reles) El consumo total no esta dado por el dichoso capacitor? Gracias.


----------



## principiantetardio

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> Hola a todos, se que es un tema viejo pero no queria repetir post... me lei las 20 paginas, pero sigo con algunas dudas. Estoy enroscado en el analisis de una placa controladora de heladera no frozt. La misma tiene un microcontrolador, un triac pequeño y dos reles de 24V. A su ves, esta alimentada por una fuente de este tipo. Lo que me llama la atencion es que si el micro se alimenta con 5V (busque su hoja de datos) de donde saca los 24 y como maneja ese consumo! La placa es muy parecida la siguiente:
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rqKRK6qdKt0/Ta_Okg35lOI/AAAAAAAACaQ/ZCPz_zM8gAc/s1600/rc1.jpg
> 
> Una pagina donde explican masomenos su funcionamiento es la siguiente:
> 
> http://fallaselectronicas.blogspot.com.ar/2011/04/refrigeradora-coldex-no-frost.html
> 
> Estoy justamente desarrollando un controlador para heladera y me estoy asesorando respecto a como son las actuales. En mi caso utilizare un pic. De echo en esta placa no ubico el zener.
> 
> Algun tiene idea? Saludos y gracias
> 
> 
> Edito: Mirandola y mirandola descubri los numeros de los diodos grandes, justamente son los zeners, uno es de 5.1V y otro de 24V. No logro ir de pcb a circuito, es smd del otro lado se complica. Lo raro es que usa 1 solo capacitor y una sola resistencia. (En el que tengo yo tiene un solo capacitor gris y solo 2 reles) El consumo total no esta dado por el dichoso capacitor? Gracias.




Hola, casi que en la parte que editaste tenes la respuesta a tu propia pregunta. Si usa un solo capacitor y maneja dos tensiones, es como si usaras un trafo con salida de 24V y le "sacas" 5V y 24V. Por lo que veo el capacitor es de .82 esto significa que estamos frente a una fuente de bastante corriente, puede usar una parte para los reles y otra para el micro y demás circuiteria.
Decis que estas desarrollando un controlador, bien por ello, pero tene en cuenta que muchos circuitos no se pueden copiar ya que son el resultado mas o menos estable de un monton de pruebas de laboratorio y que suelen ser irreplicables si no tenes la misma ingeniería.
En tu caso haría mi fuente según mis requerimientos y me olvidaría de la placa original.
Suerte


----------



## adri_ariel_05

Con 0.82 uF que corriente se puede manejar? La idea no es copiar la placa, de echo lo unico que me importa es el tipo de fuente que tiene, que es mucho mas economica que usar un trafo. Lo que me resulto raro es que usa los dos reles. Entiendo que nose como esta programado por lo cual quisas nunca existe la posibilidad de que ambos esten accionados y ahi es mas coherente. El micro debe consumir unos pocos mA, de echo es de diceño propio de invensys.  Encontre otra placa que es igual a la de la foto y tiene los 3 reles y el capacitor faltante. El mismo es de 1 uF. Cuanto consume la bobina de un rele? Gracias!


----------



## principiantetardio

Bueno arranco por el final, depende del rele pero aproximadamente unos 50 a 60 mA, fíjate de conseguir la hoja de datos o medile la resistencia y aplica Ohm .
Con 0.82 o 1 uF obtenes aproximadamente 100mA 
Te adjunto un pdf que enseña a calcularlas

Pd Tiene algunas aclaraciones y cuentas mias pero es entendible, si no búscalo por Google


----------



## SURbyte

principiantetardio dijo:


> Hola, casi que en la parte que editaste tenes la respuesta a tu propia pregunta. Si usa un solo capacitor y maneja dos tensiones, es como si usaras un trafo con salida de 24V y le "sacas" 5V y 24V. Por lo que veo el capacitor es de .82 esto significa que estamos frente a una fuente de bastante corriente, puede usar una parte para los reles y otra para el micro y demás circuiteria.
> Decis que estas desarrollando un controlador, bien por ello, pero tene en cuenta que muchos circuitos no se pueden copiar ya que son el resultado mas o menos estable de un monton de pruebas de laboratorio y que suelen ser irreplicables si no tenes la misma ingeniería.
> En tu caso haría mi fuente según mis requerimientos y me olvidaría de la placa original.
> Suerte




Bueno lo que yo te aconsejo es ver el problema de otra manera.
Comprende que hace cada entrada y salida. Sus parámetros (tensiones y corrientes) y sus funciones.
Tiempos ON y OFF.
Y luego usa tu microcontrolador para repetir esto mismo.
Te resultará mucho mas facil.
Algo mas, usa trafo para alimentar el PIC.
Es mas seguro y no te suma demasiado al costo del proyecto.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

bueno a la que creaste solo tienes que colocar la fase en la resistencia de 10 ohm y el neutro al negativo seria... a mi jamas me paleo 

la de *DOSME* te aísla en ambos casos.

Ver el archivo adjunto 109099


----------



## tamasati

Hola a todos:

Yo he construido una alimentación sin transformador con condensador. Funciona bien. De varios causas me gustaría disminuir a la tensión en su entrada de 220V a 190V en el modo más sencillo. Es importante que la tensión en su entrada se queda sinus. Alguien tiene alguna idea? 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

tamasati dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Yo he construido una alimentación sin transformador con condensador. Funciona bien. De varios causas me gustaría disminuir a la tensión en su entrada de 220V a 190V en el modo más sencillo. Es importante que la tensión en su entrada se queda sinus. Alguien tiene alguna idea?
> 
> Saludos



No comprendo que deseas hacer. La tensión de entrada es la tensión de la red eléctrica y es constante, salvo que agregues un transformador.

O será que deseas alimentar el esquema con algún tipo de oscilador


----------



## tamasati

Es un circuito para percibir cuando en el alumbrado público la tensión cae a 190V por causa de ahorro. Existe un aparato se llama reductor de flujo que hace esto. Solo quiero simular esta situación.


----------



## Fogonazo

tamasati dijo:


> *Es un circuito para percibir cuando en el alumbrado público la tensión cae a 190V por causa de ahorro*. Existe un aparato se llama reductor de flujo que hace esto. Solo quiero simular esta situación.



¿ Como es eso ?

La tensión de la red se supone que es estable dentro de un ±5%, si se reduce no es por ahorro, sino por deficiencia del sistema de distribución.


----------



## AleSergi

Lo que requerísv según entiendo es un autotransformador de relación variable...  "Variac", no son frecuentes, ni baratos.


----------



## tamasati

> ¿ Como es eso ?
> 
> La tensión de la red se supone que es estable dentro de un ±5%, si se reduce no es por ahorro, sino por deficiencia del sistema de distribución.



Pues busca en google: reductor de flujo. Antes yo tampoco conocía.


----------



## ruben90

Hola, realice una fuente sin transformador, pero el diodo zener entra en corto, ya van como 5 que entran en corto. 
Arme el circuito y funcionó (para activar un MOC3021) pero debido a un corto circuito un diodo rectificador 1n4007 se quemó (D3, lo identifique porque se puso negro). Lo cambie y ahi comenzo el problema. Me imagino que los 4 Diodos se descompusieron. O será posible que el capacitor que limita la corriente se haya fregado, me marca 45mA (lo justo debido a los cálculos). Ustedes que opinan?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, si el diodo zener se estropea, o bien tienes algún diodo rectificador invertido o está disipando una potencia superior a sus límites.


----------



## Scooter

ruben90 dijo:


> Hola, realice una fuente sin transformador, pero el diodo zener entra en corto, ya van como 5 que entran en corto.
> Arme el circuito y funcionó (para activar un MOC3021) pero debido a un corto circuito un diodo rectificador 1n4007 se quemó (D3, lo identifique porque se puso negro). Lo cambie y ahi comenzo el problema. Me imagino que los 4 Diodos se descompusieron. O será posible que el capacitor que limita la corriente se haya fregado, me marca 45mA (lo justo debido a los cálculos). Ustedes que opinan?



Edito, me he equivocado.

Algo estará mal, no se el que. 
A priori no me gusta usar una lámpara como limitador.


----------



## Fogonazo

Una lámpara de 100W  va a salvar a ese zener de explotar

¿ De donde sale el valor del capacitor (1µF) ?, me parece excesivo


----------



## ruben90

Pues no quedará más que comprar todo el material de nuevo, y la lámpara la uso como protección, por si conectaba algo mal y generaba corto.
Los 1uF lo calcule con una fórmula que proporciona microchip:



		Código:
	

I = [(2)^1/2 * Vrms] - Vz / [(2)^1/2 * Xc];


Otra pregunta, voy a comprar un relevador de 5V, pero utilizo un diodo zener de 5.6V, el relevador tendrá problemas? (es otro circuito)


----------



## Fogonazo

ruben90 dijo:


> . . . Otra pregunta, voy a comprar un relevador de 5V, pero utilizo un diodo zener de 5.6V, el relevador tendrá problemas? (es otro circuito)



Nop.

Agrega una resistencia limitadora de corriente de carga inicial del capacitor (150Ω 1W)
Revisa el cálculo
Reemplaza el zener por otro de 3W


----------



## ruben90

Sobre el Diodo, la potencia es PD = 0.045A * 5.1V = 1/4W, pero le coloque uno de 1W y me funciono;
Como comente funcionaba perfectamente, pero se me ocurrió la brillante idea de disparar el TRIAC directamente (sin el optoacoplador) y el diodo D3 comenzó a sacar humo, lo cambie y ahí empezó el problema, así que me imagino que debieron ser los 4, pero así se aprende .

Otro favor, este es el otro circuito (con relevador) el cual necesita 80mA para funcionar. Podrian checarlo, ya que la verdad inicie con las fuentes sin transformador, muchas Gracias.


----------



## mikeekim

Con ese condensador de 2,2uf te proporciona 100ma segun ese voltaje y esa frecuencia, vas sobrado pero yo añadiria y cambiaria de sitio algunos componentes
1º en 1a posicion desde la red electrica añadiria un condensador en paralelo MKT X2 de 470nf 175v
justo despues un varistor tambien en paralelo, con un S07k de 275v que es bastante facil de encontrar, tendras protegido el circuito
y 2º esa resistencia de 75h la sustituiria por una de 33h 1w minimo, si es de 2w mejor, pero colocandola despues del puente de diodos en serie, que el voltaje de salida al zener sea desde la resistencia 33h, ademas el zener es demasiado bajo para un regulador de 5v o demasiado alto para tener 5v estables, asi que el zener lo sustituiria por un BZX85C7V5, aunque la fuente es operativa, esta poco desarrollada, sustituyendole esos componente por lo que te digo tendras una fuente capacitiva que te servira para poder acoplar un electrolitico de 1000uf en paralelo al zener y despues un regulador 7805 con sus clasicos condensadores de 100nf y sin problemas de calentamiento gracias a ese zener de 7.5v 1w para tener 5v mas firmes que un ejercito imperial galactico que te servira para cualquier proyecto analogico o digital.
Pero tal como la tienes es operativa 100% poco protegida y algo inestable pero operativa.
La fuente tiene 2 puntos criticos que hay que vigilar, la resistencia 75h se calienta bastante y la entrada al condensador de 2.2uf y al resto de componentes esta desprotegida.

Edito:
Para conseguir 80ma, con ese voltaje y esa frecuencia, calculamos la reactancia capacitiva para 80ma y 120vac y despejando la capacidad de la ecuacion da que necesitarias un condensador de 1,77uf como minimo, asi que tienes margen para elegir desde los 1.77uf hasta los 2.2uf que pones.


----------



## ruben90

Hola de nuevo, no conseguí el diodo zener de 3W ni el de 7.2V, los valores que conseguí fueron de 12V 1W, que soporta aproximadamente 100mA max. Para solucionar esto coloque dos en paralelo.
Al conectarlo me dio los 12V, y con un capacitor de 1.5uF me dio 50mA. Todo bien hasta aquí.
El problema surgió al conectar un diodo led con una resistencia de 1k-ohm en paralelo. El diodo encendió sin problemas. Pero al realizar la acción de cerrar y abrir el interruptor (colocado en la línea) unas 5 veces rápidamente, el diodo led bajo su luminosidad.
Lo retire y medí la tensión de los diodos zener y se redujo a 3.5V, cosa que me intrigó.

Me parece que dejare de lado esta opción de la fuente sin transformador y volveré a lo tradicional, muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter

Las fuentes sin transformador tienen muchas pegas. Si puedes evitarlas mejor


----------



## pepibho

me paece raro que todavia a estas alturas no utiliceis este metodo para alimentar y tener estable un pic y demas cosas que se le conecten.

este esquema es uno comun. no se si completamente mio o emparte algo que veria por la red algo mejorado.
el primer condensador no es necesario que sea de una burrada de microfaradios entre 47 y 100uF vale de sobra para los picos que pueda consumir el pic con infrarrojo y pulsadores, da algo mas de 100mA y alomucho contando con el pic un led el encoder con pulsador mas el receptor de infrarrojo el voltage en picos puede bajar a 4,8V. suponiedo que pulsadores consumen unos 0.5mA el led 5mA y el pic unos 100mA. para 220vac uso un condensador de 270nF 400v.  

por lo menos para alimentar el clasico dimer con infrarrojo con el 16f629 el encoder rotativo led y pulsador es mas que valido, aunque si cae en pcos la corriente un poco pero muy poco.

seme pasa sueloponer solo un condensador de 47uf o 100 para estavilizar el principio  el de despues del 7805 no pongo mas que los de 10nf o 100nf para airlas ruidos cerca del pic y infrarrojo

un saludo


----------



## mikeekim

pepibho dijo:


> me paece raro que todavia a estas alturas no utiliceis este metodo para alimentar y tener estable un pic y demas cosas que se le conecten.
> 
> este esquema es uno comun. no se si completamente mio o emparte algo que veria por la red algo mejorado.
> el primer condensador no es necesario que sea de una burrada de microfaradios entre 47 y 100uF vale de sobra para los picos que pueda consumir el pic con infrarrojo y pulsadores, da algo mas de 100mA y alomucho contando con el pic un led el encoder con pulsador mas el receptor de infrarrojo el voltage en picos puede bajar a 4,8V. suponiedo que pulsadores consumen unos 0.5mA el led 5mA y el pic unos 100mA. para 220vac uso un condensador de 270nF 400v.
> 
> por lo menos para alimentar el clasico dimer con infrarrojo con el 16f629 el encoder rotativo led y pulsador es mas que valido, aunque si cae en pcos la corriente un poco pero muy poco.
> 
> seme pasa sueloponer solo un condensador de 47uf o 100 para estavilizar el principio  el de despues del 7805 no pongo mas que los de 10nf o 100nf para airlas ruidos cerca del pic y infrarrojo
> 
> un saludo


Ese circuito tiene un grave problema de calentamiento en el regulador por culpa del Zener de tanto voltaje y necesitas un disipador bastante generoso para que no te sirva de sarten para freir huevos aunque el amperaje del circuito este limitado a 100mA.

Es mucho mas seguro añadir una resistencia de cierta potencia en serie de 33 ohm/2W y bajar el Zener a 7.5v ademas de añadirle potencia de disipacion, uno de 7.5v/1.3W sirve de sobra.

Lo "ideal" seria algo asi, si quieres aumentar la intensidad se añade un segundo condensador de 1.5uF 400v en paralelo al que ya hay pero implica que la resistencia se de 33 ohm se caliente en exceso con lo que hay que aumentar la potencia de disipacion de la resistencia.

Aunque lo suyo para duplicar el amperaje es añadir una nueva derivacion con un segundo condensador de 1.5uF y su resistencia de descarga, para luego añadir un segundo puente de diodos y otra resistencia de 33 ohm para por fin sumar la intensidad al circuito original a partir del Zener 7,5v.
Con esa operacion añades otros 100mA, pero vamos es dificil necesitar mas de 100mA para este tipo de circuitos.


----------



## pepibho

La corriente q*UE* no consume el circuito es la q*UE* tiene q*UE* disipar el zener.

Y si bueno para un pic la resistencia es útil como seguridad. Para iluminación led no necesitas un zener ni resistencia, aunque si quieres ponerla puedes 

Un saludo



Ese esquema es como buscarle 31 pies al gato. ( q*UE* empiece el foto montaje gatuno )

Y pregunta.... Para q c¢$¥$®∆× quieres el condensador de 470nf y el varistor así colocado, por gastar corriente asta q quemen??

270nf es lo necesario para 220v me imaginó QUE 470nf para 110v

Si pones 1,5uf circula mucha corriente más aún con 3uf. 

Otra y por QUE dos puentes de grain... Por gastar material..

...
...... Repito por si no entendiste, la corriente QUE no consume el circuito la tiene q absorver el zener y el 7805.
QUE @#$¥π¥¢ ya te vale


----------



## mikeekim

Porque crees que esta ese condensador 470nf y ese varistor 250v?
Tiene una explicacion, creo que deberias saberlo.
Y lo mismo para ese zener y ese regulador.
Si crees que puedes poner un regulador a 5v tras un zener de 18v sin ninguna consecuencia, es tu decision, yo no lo hago, que sea posible, claro que lo es, pero luego nos quejamos de... se me ha quemado todo lo que tenia conectado a mi fuente sin trafo.
Todo tiene una explicacion y todo queda dicho.
Saca tus propias conclusiones.
O mejor, pruebalo.
Un saludo.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Una fuente sin transformador es peligrosa y sólo es para poca corriente.
Si quieres 5V usa un cargador de teléfono celular que no uses, o cómpralo. Uno de 5V 2A ó 2000mA cuesta más o menos 3 dolares (USA).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pepibho

mikeekim dijo:


> Porque crees que esta ese condensador 470nf y ese varistor 250v?
> Tiene una explicacion, creo que deberias saberlo.
> Y lo mismo para ese zener y ese regulador.
> Si crees que puedes poner un regulador a 5v tras un zener de 18v sin ninguna consecuencia, es tu decision, yo no lo hago, que sea posible, claro que lo es, pero luego nos quejamos de... se me ha quemado todo lo que tenia conectado a mi fuente sin trafo.
> Todo tiene una explicacion y todo queda dicho.
> Saca tus propias conclusiones.
> O mejor, pruebalo.
> Un saludo.



Bueno si 18v es buena tensión para el regulador 5v un zener de 15v tamen. Pero calientan mucho en con intensidades mayores de un 1A para eso mejor la opción del cargador barato de algún mercachina.
... Puedes poner dos zener en paralelo para disipar mejor la corriente.

Tengo visto un altavoz mp3 q se conectaba a 220vac que cargaba la batería y al mismo tiempo la batería alimentaba el altavoz mp3. Lo malo... Tanto debió cargar q el zener quemó y la batería con suerte al desbordar tanto el voltage se comunico, no se quemó la parte del circuito mp3 y amplificador... Al final quite el condensador y la batería y entró un transformador de 1A.

Fue interesante y sencillo la idea. Sólo abría q poner un transistor q malgaste la corriente al cargar la batería o alguna ocurrencia mejor


Un saludo



Se ne pasa usaba un  condensador de 2uf quizás para 110v aguantase pero en una red de 220v no aguantó seguro uviera sido mejor usar un condensador de 1uf pero por no comprar una batería y el trasformador era reciclado, ice un apaño


----------



## mmartins

Hola a todos!! 
Les quería hacer una consulta por que tengo una duda sobre cual es la función de la resistencia R2 que se ve en el
dibujo. Yo creo que es para tomar la tensión sobrante que viene del puente rectificador cuando el diodo Zener llega a 
su valor de regulación. ¿Que opinan ustedes?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 23, 2018

Perdón por meterme en el tema de otro integrante del foro...


----------



## pandacba

Haz leído como se utiliza un diodo zener? esa simplemente es la resistencia limitadora que se utiliza cada vez que se usa un diodo zener.
Si no lo sabes infórmate en la web hay miles de ejemplos, libros y artículos que hablan sobre esto
Aquí también tenes información ITT Zeners


----------



## mmartins

pandacba dijo:


> Haz leído como se utiliza un diodo zener? esa simplemente es la resistencia limitadora que se utiliza cada vez que se usa un diodo zener.
> Si no lo sabes infórmate en la web hay miles de ejemplos, libros y artículos que hablan sobre esto
> Aquí también tenes información ITT Zeners



Si, si, se como funciona un Zener, pero me quedaba la duda en esta fuente de alimentación en particular.
Gracias por la rápida respuesta!!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.


R2 también protege los diodos de la Isurge.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pandacba

Tenes dos partes R1,C1 y el puente de diodos, tiene una particularidad, no hay capacitor a la salida del puente de diodos para que de esa forma R2 dispe menos potencia y recien allí  el filtro


----------



## DOSMETROS

Todo ésto ya está explicado en el hilo , de leer ,  nada no ?


----------



## mmartins

Muchas gracias a todos los que me aclararon mis dudas del funcionamiento del circuito en cuestión !! 
Muchas gracias por su tiempo!!


----------



## peperc

mmartins dijo:


> Hola a todos!!
> Les quería hacer una consulta por que tengo una duda sobre cual es la función de la resistencia R2 que se ve en el
> dibujo. Yo creo que es para tomar la tensión sobrante que viene del puente rectificador cuando el diodo Zener llega a
> su valor de regulación. ¿Que opinan ustedes?Ver el archivo adjunto 167367
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 23, 2018
> 
> Perdón por meterme en el tema de otro integrante del foro...



hola, disculpen la pregunta tonta, pero tengo que hacer esto y de repente, por al costumbre me aparecio un ainfima duda.
para mi es casi seguro que es igual, pero aun asi prefiero preguntar:
si ven en este dibujo la R2 es lo mismo si la pongo de el lado negativo ??
a lso efectos de limitar la corriente que llega al C2 y a todo el circuito ??
hay algun motivo por el que NO sea lo mismo ??

es que ya tengo el impreso y me es mucho mas simple el colocarla ahi, sino, pues a cortar pista .

me interesa que siga cumpliendo 100 % su funcion  o se ahcer de filtro, generarme ese pequeño retardo ante un pico ( R2 - C2 ) .


----------



## Daniel Meza

peperc dijo:


> hola, disculpen la pregunta tonta, pero tengo que hacer esto y de repente, por al costumbre me aparecio un ainfima duda.
> para mi es casi seguro que es igual, pero aun asi prefiero preguntar:
> si ven en este dibujo la R2 es lo mismo si la pongo de el lado negativo ??
> a lso efectos de limitar la corriente que llega al C2 y a todo el circuito ??
> hay algun motivo por el que NO sea lo mismo ??
> 
> es que ya tengo el impreso y me es mucho mas simple el colocarla ahi, sino, pues a cortar pista .
> 
> me interesa que siga cumpliendo 100 % su funcion  o se ahcer de filtro, generarme ese pequeño retardo ante un pico ( R2 - C2 ) .



Hola
No importa si la pones en la rama "negativa", pero siempre y cuando tomes la tensión en paralelo al Zener

Saludos


----------



## peperc

hola gracias, si , en mi caso NO hay dz.
tomo la Vcc digamos que en // a el C2 .

como el circuito siempre esta cargado , tengo la Vcc entre valores seguros y estables .


----------



## Daniel Meza

No está de más que exista el Zener, más que nada por precaución, en caso de que se abra la carga el zener fungirá como "seguro" para que la tensión no se eleve demasiado y pueda volar el capacitor y hacer humo.


----------

